# Dec/Jan 2WW Testers - TTC with Tx!



## LizzyM

New home for December and January 2WW Testers 

Everyone welcome to join in for chat and support.....just
say Hi on the thread and we'll add you to the list 

 Love, luck and babydust 

      ​



Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome

summersunshine, 1st Dec, ICSI, 
kathyandadrian, 1st Dec, FET, 
Lisa72, 2nd Dec, ICSI, 
heartsdesire, 2nd Dec, ICSI, 
Andrianna_uk, 2nd Dec, IVF, 
onlysam, TBC, ICSI, 
Jilly02, 3rd Dec, TBC, 
Dona-Marie, 4th Dec, ICSI, 
owenl, 4th Dec, ICSI, 
kate40219, 4th Dec, ICSI, 
kizzywinkpink, 4th Dec, TBC, 
Juls78, 4th Dec, ICSI, 
Rowingbeau, 4th Dec, ICSI, 
leppyloo, 4th Dec, FET, 
spagnelli, 5th Dec, ICSI, 
amanda79, 5th Dec, ICSI, 
paulababy, 5th Dec, IVF
gettina, 6th Dec, IVF, 
starwish, 6th Dec, IVF, 
crazychick7178, 7th Dec, IVF, 
pixie g, 7th Dec, DEIVF, 
starrynight, 8th Dec , IVF, 
Bibi, 8th Dec, FET
ELIESE, 8th Dec, IVF, 
Claire7, 8th Dec, ICSI, 
jarjj, 9th Dec, ICSI, 
Rowingbeau, 9th Dec, TBC
Loulou33, 9th Dec, TBC
monkee, 9th Dec, TBC
Aloe, 9th Dec, TBC, 
vicks67, 10th Dec, FET
elenicom, , ICSI
AVH, 10th Dec , ICSI, 
Taxmin31, 10th Dec, ICSI
awaywiththefairies, 11th Dec, IVF, 
Misshopeful, 11th Dec, ICSI, 
Charlie5, 11th Dec, ICSI, 
Minxy, 12th Dec, IVF, 
Petal-pie, 12th Dec, IVF, 
cupcakes, 12th Dec, ICSI
gemmy_gemgems, 12th Dec, DEIVF
Julies, 13th Dec, Timed inter, 
HendryHope, 13th Dec, CLO, 
tillergirl, 14th Dec, IUI
Leaf, 14th Dec , DEIVF,  
Mininoodle, 14th Dec, ICSI, 
Sinners, 14th Dec, IVF, 
MegB, 14th Dec, ICSI, 
Plimsoll, 15th Dec, DEIVF, 
summer99, 16th Dec, , 
vanessastelfox, 16th Dec, ICSI
Tikki, 16th Dec, FET, 
daisy - may, 16th Dec, IVF ES, 
beckyyou, 17th Dec, ICSI, 
hope4thebest, 17th Dec, TBC
tofi, 17th Dec, IVF, 
CAT_77, 18th Dec, IVF, 
Lilla My, 18th Dec, DEIVF, 
Elby, 18th Dec, ICSI, 
amberboo, 19th Dec, Clo/Men
Mrs Rock, 19th Dec, FET, 
Pinot, 20th Dec, IVF, 
elmogoode, 20th Dec, FET
Paulababy, 20th Dec, TBC, 
MissTC, 21st Dec, DEIVF, 
wendyhugs, 22nd Dec, FET, 
rasaustin, 22nd Dec, IVF, 
molly76, 22nd Dec, IVF, 
kazzy44, 23rd Dec, FET
afozzie, 23rd Dec, IVF, 
KirstyLouise, 23rd Dec, ICSI, 
♥ Lovely Lambo ♥, 23rd Dec, DEIVF, 
nat9140, 24th Dec, ICSI, 
SamJ, 25th Dec, IUI, 
Cotton Socks, 25th Dec, ICSI
ang122, 25th Dec, IVF
Bellini, 25th Dec, ICSI, 
angieloo, 25th Dec, FET, 
sydaloka, 25th Dec, TBC
JennyR, 25th Dec, TBC, 
suk1e, 25th Dec, IVF
Pri769, 25th Dec, TBC, 
Bethan Jane, 25th Dec, IVF, 
puffball, TBC, DIVF
lisac73, TBC, ICSI, 
gerbera, 26th Dec, IVF, 
myrnaloy, 26th Dec, DEIVF
ciwarner, 27th Dec, ICSI
Rho1, 28th Dec, ICSI
tink29, 29th Dec, IVF, 
Belbs, 29th Dec, ICSI, 
Katht, 29th Dec, FET
myrnaloy, 29th Dec, DEIVF
BillyJean, 2nd Jan, DEIVF,
lil one, 2nd Jan, IVF, 
Alixip, 4th Jan ET
mom2b1, 12th Jan TBC



Much love, Natalie & Frankie xxx​
We will to be updating the list over the next few days and will be removing people from Early November so if anyone would like adding, editing etc to the list then please let us know!!


----------



## amanda79

Can I be added to the list please. OTD sat 5th Dec.

Thanx


----------



## jarjj

Just book marking otd 9th Dec

Joanne

xx


----------



## AVH

Hey spagnelli hang on in there hun it is possible to bleed and still have one hanging on I'm   for you 
AFM- bleeding still light period but not red back to pinky brown no cramps isn't at all like normal period but think that might be due to the fragmin and cyclogest. I'm already planning my mulled wine by the fire (going on hols next week) trying to hold off testing as not due to do so until next monday...v hard but it's probably for the best.


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

hiyi Girls

Still having no symptoms since ET on Friday (had a wee bit of cramping on the Sat but thats it)... no sore boobies, nothing!!  Is this normal?  lol...  becoming rather obsessed trying to spot symptoms etc. 

xxx


----------



## Leaf

Hi everyone!

Thanks for adding me Lizzie. My testing date is 14 December.

Back from Spain now with 2 blasts on board. Sadly my DP couldn't get cover for work so he couldn't come this time, but at least I got a lift to the airport. They don't seem to grade them in the same way at my clinic. The consultant said they were 'ok'! Which doesn't sound too effusive, although he said when they get to blast stage it's more difficult to tell. Still, last time I had a 'fantastic' embryo and that didn't work either. I haven't had blastos before

They are assessing 2 other embies for another day to see if they are good enough to freeze.

I'm worried about my cyclogest now, as it most of it just came out when I went to the loo (sorry, a bit early...)

So just here to say hi Gemmy, Joanne and Amanda and others and joining you in the hell of no symptoms or imagined symptoms! Just try to keep fairly occupied I suppose - not difficult at this time of year.

Leaf xx


----------



## jarjj

Hi Leaf

Congratulations on being PUPO!!  

"We CAN and we WILL be pregnant by Xmas"        

Joanne

xx


----------



## spagnelli

Well, i have been to the doctors and told them everything and they are sending me for a scan locally next week because they have said that because i have had a positive test it isnt going to change by my OTD!
so kind of good news, but obviously i am still worried about the bleeding - it is more red now, but nowhere near as much as it was.
 that at least 1 emby is holding on tightly!!

Hope everyone else is good and not as stressed as i am!

xx spagnelli xx


----------



## Dona-Marie

to those with BFN
Congrats to those with BFP 

Good luck to those u r testing today   that u get ur BFP 

I am still knicker watching so far so good still getting AF pains the (.)(.) r not sore and no other symtoms


----------



## vicks67

Hi All, just book marking!
Vicky


----------



## ELIESE

Hi Lizzy,

Can you add me too the list OTD is 8th December  

Thanks xx


----------



## crazychick7178

Hi all,

Congrats on all BFPs and   to any BFNs.

Just looking for some advice.....

I had ET on 23rd Nov and OTD is 7th Dec. On Sat I had a brown discharge. This has continued on/off sine-its either pink or brown when I wipe, but nothing on pantyliner (sorry for tmi). I'm so scared now. I rang clinic yest and they told me to up cyclogest to 3 per day. Just worrying that this is what is stopping AF??

Any ideas??

Vicky x


----------



## tillergirl

Hi again all for the list I am IUI and OTD is 14 Dec. Still early days on this 2ww for us I'm more concerned about finding out how Selling a house works in France and My next Open University assignmnet which is due in on the 11th Dec.

Hope everyone esle is keeping sane.

Sarah


----------



## starwish

Hello ladies,

I am joining you all for that agonizing 2ww! OTD is 7 days away. Taking week off work this week as have come down with some weird cold/flu thing. Plus I am a teacher of little 6 year olds - and they are all at stomach height - so don't fancy being headbutted in that area this week! 
My doc told me to stop stressing and focus on other stuff - very helpful indeed- hadn't thought of that at all! 

Congrats to all you BFPs   And so sorry to hear about any BFNs  

Take care girls xx


----------



## starwish

Hi Vicky, I don't think you have to worry! Had the same myself in first cycle - and I was pg.
Just hang in there 
xx


----------



## summersunshine

Hello, just spoken to hospital. Confirms I am pregnant   Got an hcg of 186, they look for over 50 so nice and high she said. I have a scan in 3 weeks time when I will be 7 weeks. Starting to sink in and becoming more real .... DH is on his flight until this evening so left him a text    Sitting here on my jackjones, only told 1 friend and she is at work. Think I might open a box of chocs I bought for someone's chrimbo   

Good luck to everyone waiting to test     Keep those gremlins away  

Welcome to the newbies  

Liz & Natalie please put a   on the board for me, I will move over to first scan board.


----------



## jarjj

Summersunshine

Just wishing you again MANY congratulations



Joanne

xx


----------



## crazychick7178

Thanks starwish- very hard to keep PMA at moment!! I'm dying to do a test but petrified of it being BFN so I'm avoiding it. 

Congratulations to summersunshine on your BFP!!!


----------



## jarjj

Ladies

"We CAN and we WILL be pregnant by Xmas"         

Joanne

xx


----------



## spagnelli

crazychick - 

I also have had brown/pink when wipe - turned into full blown bleeding yesterday and have also been told to up cyclogest, but still getting bfp - so fingers crossed!

xx spagnelli xx


----------



## pixie g

Hi all

Summersunshine - whooppee ! congrats on such a great hcg !!

Starwish - sounds like you're going to be testing around the same time as me (next Mon) - every hour feels so long, but then it's also scary how 'quickly' OTD's coming round. Think I want to stay in the relative 'comfort' of not knowing on 2ww rather than having to deal with the reality of the result !

gemmy - me too ! No symptoms at all, nothing. To be honest, the only time I've even had drug side effects was on my first 2ww (think I was using the crinone gel) when I had mega mega sore boobs. It was a BFN. So maybe no symptoms is a GOOD sign ?!!!

Sarah - wowo - sounds as if you've got lots to keep you busy in the 2ww. I'm in awe of anyone who can focus on anything ! 

Leaf - well done on getting through ET and travel...and 2 blasts on board - whoo hoo ! Hope you're able to have a bit of a rest now. I shouldn't worry about the cyclogest too much - it should be absorbed by the body after 20-30 mins, so anything that comes out after that is just the waxy substance the cyclogest is in.

Vicky - sounds pretty positive to me ! brown blood = good as could be sign of implantation ! 

Spagnelli - sooo relieved that you've got a scan - do you know when yet ? Hopefully they'll be able to see something (although at this early stage, I'm surprised they're not doing hcg bloods instead ?) Big hugs 

AVH - keep hoping hun   

jo - great to see your PMA hun ! How you doing ?

AFM - no symptoms at all, so just trying to bury my head in a book to pass the time and try not to think about OTD. Scared but hopeful too. I guess I've just got to believe that this _could _ work for us...


----------



## Minnienoodle

Congratulations to all those BFP and  to those who haven't been successful this time round.

Well this is my first tx and this 2ww thing really is torture isn't it 

I don't know if the aches and pains I'm having in my 'lady bits' are what's left over from my ec last Wednesday or if it means something good is going on. My boobs have got tender in the last day, but no spotting or anything - <sigh> this really is a bloody nightmare isn't it!!!!

Hope you ladies are all doing a bit better at this than I am

 and 

Mins x


----------



## spagnelli

Joanne - 

You do make me smile with your ...

WE CAN AND WILL BE PREGNANT BY XMAS POSTS!!!

XXXXXXXXXXX

Pixie - doctors just called and said it will be next week some time - helpful a?!?! I really dont rate my docs - they said they wouldnt do bloods as it is too early? but if its showing on hpt surely it isnt??

hmmm will just wait patiently until friday i guess then call clinic!!


----------



## jarjj

Hi Pixie


I'm ok - wish I could fast forward a wk and see a BFP!!!       Expect you to start us Darlington ladies off with BFP!   



Joanne

xx

Spag - I got to have something to keep me going.  Way I feel at min - not poisitve at all!


----------



## Jilly02

spagnelli,

Sorry to hear about your bleeding, hcg blood test would monitor if your levels were going up or down, this is a much better indication of what is going on, a scan will not show anything until at least 6wks, epu won't do them until then as there is nothing to see. Can you not press for blood tests 48hrs apart.

If your hpt is a sensitive one then i could still show you as being pregnant for quite a while as the body just doesn't expel hcg over night it can take days and sometimes even weeks, all depending on how high your levels were.

You need to push for some blood tests to put your mind at ease, bleeding is very common with ivf pg, some being fine and others not. Put your feet up and try and relax, but do see if they will do a hcg and then 48hrs later if hpt is still showing positive.

Maybe if they are not helpful with blood test you could go to your nearest private clinic and have them done.

Will keep everything crossed for you that this is just a blip and you will go on to have a happy stress free 8mths,

Jilly, x


----------



## spagnelli

Joanne - 

                                     

xx spagnelli xx


----------



## crazychick7178

Thanks all.

Jarjj- I'm a Darlington girl 2. Clinic have been fab. Just hope I'll get BFP next Mon!!!

Vicky xx


----------



## starrynight

Hi everyone  

Summer   good levels to you must be on   just now.xx

Spag hope things turn out ok thats really good of your doctors    your way. Are u going to test everyday till otd?

Oh am so negative today!! I have such a sore head really think af is on its way and 2moro is 2wks since ec i was playing about on the due date calculator and it said i could test on thursday but even if i wanted to don't think af will hold out that long. I never realised how hard this whole ivf thing is am nearly cracking up lol.

  to everyone xx


----------



## jarjj

Crazychick

Thats 3 of us from Darlington testing within 3 days!!  Lets     for a 3 times hat trick!



Joanne

xx

P.s  When did you have e/c and e/t - did you have blasts?  How many transferred?


----------



## owenl

Cramping all day yesterday and this morning and now got discharge on pantyliner.  It's browny/pinky colour not disimilar to what AF looks like on Day 1 except a little lighter.  Surely it can't be implantation if it's pink?  Really worried now that AF is on her way and I'll be in full flow later this evening.     I'm 11 days past EC, should have been testing on Friday.

Summer - congrats on your BFP 

Spag - hope things go OK for you at the hospital


----------



## Lisa72

Welcome to all the newbie's.

Congratulations to summersunshine on your BFP!!! 

Thinking about you spagnelli.  This must be a very hard time for you. Stay strong and get plenty of rest.    

Well it's test day for me tomorrow.  Feeling all sorts of emotions, happy, excited, apprehensive and scared.  Still having slight pains but mainly in the evening.   

Positive vibes   

Lots of love,

Lisa x x x


----------



## starrynight

Spag just a thought when i got a bfp last year i phoned the clinc and told them i was bleeding and they had me straight up for bloods and then bloods again 48hrs later can you not phone them and ask?xx


----------



## spagnelli

starry - 

Im not gonna test again til friday, dont think i can take it anymore!!

Gonna go for bloods friday if it is still positive then   

xx


----------



## starrynight

Spag thats good then am sure the clinic will do bloods for you.


----------



## pixie g

Spagnelli - Bloods would definately be the best indicator of what's going on hun....hope you get a good result on Friday    

Crazychick - whoo hoo - another Darlington chick !! You test on the same day as me....to be honest, I wish my OTD was later as it's exactly 14dpo, and I'm scared it's just going to be too early ! When was your ET ? Hope you're doing OK at the mo...

Jo - HUGE HUGS hun      ikwym, this waiting game is SO difficult. your mind just starts going mad ! I'm up and positive one minute, the next I'm scared out of my mind about having to deal with yet another BFN ! BUT...enough of that...we WILL be pregnant by Xmas, and I fully expect 3 BFPs next week....or else !!   

Lisa - GOOD LUCK for testing tomorrow...hopefully those slight pains are your body starting to to get itself ready to expand a lot over the next 8 months !!!  

Owenl - Keep hoping hun. Brown / pinkish blood should be OK...just a few more days to go.....   

Mins - don't think anyone, no matter how experienced can 'do' the 2ww easily / well !! We all have our massive ups and downs - just par for the course I'm afraid. tweaks and twinges can either be side effects to the drugs, symptoms, or reactions to EC / ET....no one knows which is which unfortunately ! Hang on in there.

let's get some positive energy on here.....think we all need it today !!!


----------



## jarjj

Thanks for that Pixie



Joanne

xx


----------



## Sinners

Hi ladies

Can I join your group?

I had transfer or 1x8 cell yesterday. It my first IVF cycle.

My official test day is 14 December. So only   13 days to go

Big hug
Sinead


----------



## jarjj

Sinhead

Hello and welcome

Wishing you lots of luck with your tx



Joanne

xx


----------



## starrynight

I cant get my ticker to wrk arghhhhhhh xx


----------



## starrynight

Oh thats it lol 

Welcome to the new girls xx

Joanne hows you today? Am climbing the walls lol i wasn't going to get a ticker coz i was scared it would jinx me but hey ho!!

Gems i was moaning last wk coz i didn't have sore boobs then they started hurting but now they are ok  . 

Does any1 only take the crione gel till a certain time? My clinic never gave me enough to last till otd.

xx


----------



## Misshopeful

Hi girls,

Can you add me to the board? Due to test on 11th December.

2 blasts on board.

Already thinking it hasn't worked as I have AF pains in my right hand side. I've got a stinking cold and am thinking that's bad for my little embies. 

Joanne xxxx


----------



## elenicom

Hi guys,

I am still on the 2WW wait and apart from normal discharge I am not getting much else.

My boobs are growing and I am seeing veins, my belly has popped out (although it is far to early for that!) ......

This wait is killing me.....


----------



## starwish

Congratulations summersunshine on your BFP- great news -it gives lots of positive energy for the rest of us!  Enjoy your chocs 

Joanne, also got horrid cold but apparently won't affect the embies in the slightest - they are well protected from our germs right now! Also cyclogest totally bloated me out, I look about 3 months pg- I wish! 

Hang in there Spag - our bodies do funny things 

Pixie - am supposed to be testing next Tuesday- v. nervous! What a crazy time this 2ww is! 

Lots of   to everyone!


----------



## Juls78

just bookmarking. 
otd frday 4th- aaaarrggghhh.... going    . been spotting since sat, no sore b oobs at all   
still not over though!!!       

julsxx


----------



## Rowingbeau

summersunshine - so many congratulations to you xxx 

 for spagnelli - I can see why you want the answers - we are all rooting for you..... keep positive xx


I am going mad today, did a stupid thing  

It was   but what did I really expect? - otd not until next wednesday...

Has anyone else tested that early, had a negative and then gone on to get a bfp.... by any chance.... 

Rb x


----------



## jarjj

Rb

I'm ver naughty aswell    and tested today - BFN!!  I'm not reading too much into that - but at least I know HCG not in me anymore!



Joanne

xx


----------



## starrynight

Oh joanne and rowing i think it might be to early what tests did use uz? Am so tempted to test lol Coz the due date calculator says i can test on thursday!! Has any of you ladies looked on there?xx


----------



## jarjj

Starrynight

Yeah!!  Of course I been looking on there! lol  

It say's I can test on Thurs - which, so far, I'm planning on doing.  Have got 2 First Response Tests, where you can test up to 6 days early.



Joanne

xx


----------



## starrynight

Yea it says thursday for me to am thinking if af dosent show up before then am goin to test my clinic make me wait alot longer than some clinics not sure why tho. Oh il see tho i aint even bought any tests yet i have been really good lol. I normally use the clear blue ones.

xx


----------



## crazychick7178

Hi girls,

Jarjj- I had e/c on 18th Nov- 11 eggs, 6 for me and 5 for other lady.

E/t on 23rd Nov- 2 blasts, 1 top quality.

However, started bleeding b4- red blood and af is due in next couple of days.  Pretty sure its all over for me. Had tears but just feel a bit numb to be honest.

OTD isn't until Monday and all I really want is a glass of wine now!!!

Vicky xx


----------



## Rowingbeau

Hi Joanne - we both confessed  

I used the same test as you(have stocked up)
I will prob try and wait now....until...er.....um.......omg this is soooooooo hard.

Do you have any symptoms...at....all?

Today, I went back to work and have had a stomach crampy type thing, all day, like its contracting or something.
No boob symptoms.....no bleeding.....constant knicker checking.... sorry tmi.


Rb x(Jess)


----------



## LizzyM

*    STAY AWAY FROM THE PREGNANCY TESTS LADIES   *​
NO MORE TESTING EARLY OR I SHALL COME AND TELL YOU OFF PERSONALLY!!

OTD ARE GIVEN FOR A REASON AND I CANT STAND SEEING YOU LADIES DO THIS TO YOURSELVES SO PLEASE * STOP*​
Love your loving Mod Liz xxx


----------



## Rowingbeau

Rb x


----------



## Andrianna_uk

Hello Summer,
Big Congrats once again!
A quick update from me:
Unfortunately, my clinic dont do bloods, so I will never find out about my Hcg levels- unless I of course I insist on this- in which case I will have to pay £55 x 2 for two blood tests as they are not inclided in the price for the IVF.
I wouldnt mind to pay but the nurse told me that I dont need to...
Its soooo frustrating not being able to know whats going on in my body!
I has a tesco's hpt today- also positive but still not very dark line.
Oh I wish I could buy some home blood tests just like I did with the ultra urine tests - know what I mean  
I guess that I dont have a choice but wait until my first scan 6th January
I will have to switch from being a test freak to completely forget about it  

Andrianna x


----------



## Andrianna_uk

Hi Liz,
Can you please add me to you list?

Official Test date 2nd December 

Actual test date 28th November = BFP


Thanks

Andrianna x


----------



## kate41209

Rb - I tested on Saturday and it was BFN, then tested Sunday BFP faint line - but defiantly there and have tested each day and its got darker and thicker each day. OTD Friday 4th, so you are really early and Lizzy is right about testing early. I was completely devastated on Saturday and spent all day an night crying, I got myself into such a state and its all unnecessary stress on me and my two little fellas on board, so my clinic nurse really had a go at me ystday about it and I can understand why after Saturdays escapades!!!

Adrianna - Can you not pay for a 6 week scan early that would be cheaper than two sets of blood, at the hospital I go its £70 for a private scan, how many weeks will you be on 6th Jan, Theres no way I'm waiting that long I will be 9 weeks then and the suspense would kill me of not knowing if its one or two, so hope they don't put me off until that long.

I am feeling in no mans land at the mo so testing early hasn't done me any favours, I'm not officially pregnant yet, cant tell nobody and cant plan anything aaarrrgggghhhh


----------



## summersunshine

Thanks girls for your congratulations  feels very bizarre still.

Andrianna - that's mince  Can u not go through your gp? I think with possibly 3 embies on board they should show more interest!

Joanne - did I see a post from you saying you feel  ? Snap out of it! Those pesky gremlins!  What have you been saying all week?
[fly]
WE CAN AND WE WILL BE PREGNANT BY CHRISTMAS![/fly]

Sending  to those still to test and  to those with BFNs 

LizzyM - got your work cut out here


----------



## Andrianna_uk

Hi Summer & Kate

You are absolutely right!
They cant let me wait like this without even knowning my Hcg levels!
What s the name of your clinic Kate?

Andrianna x


----------



## kate41209

Adrianna - I'm under the Liverpool Woman's Hospital, just checked a old receipt and it was £70.00 for the scan with the consultant so maybe with a nurse it may be cheaper, also there is a place called before the stork which is also in Liverpool they do early reassurance scans from 6 weeks for £75.00, they do the 4D scans as you get a bit later along in your pregnancy so there may be one of them near where you are if no joy from the hospital. Think as good as the clinic has been and I really cannot fault them, they don't quiet understand what its like to go through all what we have and that to believe it you do need some concrete proof in front of you. Good Luck keep us posted k xx


----------



## kate41209

Adrianna not sure how far watford is from you but there is a place there that does them called my baby ultra google them an have a look k xxx


----------



## Andrianna_uk

Thanks so much Kate!
Watford is really close to where I live!
Cheers!
Andrianna x


----------



## Scotsgirlie

Hi girls.  I know have been a rubbish ff but I took the bfn worse than I thought I would and just needed to make myself go cold turkey on the ff addiction.  I have spoken to the clinic and we are starting round 2 in Jan.  Good luck to all  - heres to all the 2010 babies!!  I'll be back after christmas and new year properly. I'll have to take time to go through the posts I've missed over the last couple of weeks x x x I'm off work thursday so will sit down with a cup of tea and get to it.


----------



## lroyle

Hi Kathy
Only me again wishing the very best of luck for tomorrow    .
I,m sure it will be good news.
Good luck to all the other testers    
and      to the bfn

Take care

Love
Lisa
xxx


----------



## jarjj

Crazychick -   .

Rb - No symptoms at all.  I don't feel very positive and feel that af is on her way!  Wonder if I can sweep her away with that broom!!  

 to all

Joanne

xx


----------



## kizzywizzypink

Jarjj grab that broom hun and sweep sweep sweep


----------



## jarjj

Kizzy

I'm sweeping!!

"we CAN and we WILL be pregnant by Xmas"        

Joanne

xx


----------



## Purple80

Hi everyone,

To those who have had BFP - congratulations.
To those who have had BFN - so sorry -    
To those of who who haven't tested yet - positive thoughts being sent your way xx

Spagnelli - I can understand why you are worried and confused.  Similar has happened to me.  I had ET on the 21st (just 1 blast) and on Wednesday 25th I started brown spotting which everyone convinced me was ok & probably a good sign.  Got a fright on Sunday morning though when I first went to toilet and there was red on my underwear and a large brownish/redish clot (about a malteser size).  I did a pg test then (I know it was early...sorry!!) and to my surprise it was positive!  I spoke to hospital who said nothing I can do can change what will happen so to rest and keep taking cyclogest (2 400mg a day).  I have had no more red bleeding since Sunday but I am still spotting brown.  I am worried that the pg test was positive because it was still picking up the HcG levels fromn the baby (which I thought I had lost) so today, a work, I did another test and again it was positive!!  My OTD is tomorrow so just hope it stays same.  Like you I don't know what the clot was or why I am still spotting! I think our little ones are just trying to test us already!!

If HPT is still positive tomorrow I will push to get some blood tests done to try and understand what may be happening.  Is there anything else anyone can suggest I need to get done?


----------



## jarjj

Congratulations on your BFP!!



Joanne

xx


----------



## **girliepinx**

Hey lizzi,
jus an update i had a bfp on 27th...jus so you can update...

how are you all?

Spag- loads of prays, sticky vibes and baby dust for you....thinking of you every day and hoping you have what you truly deserve...jus keep pos even though its so hard and rest up babes....try to wait til otd....you wil get a more accurate result....r you going to clinic for bloods or dont you know...have you got to wait then ring when you have tested...xxxx


thinking of you all...xxx


----------



## kizzywizzypink

girliepinx


----------



## jarjj

morning

Not good news for me, started bleeding last night (bright red blood).  None on pad this morning but is some when I wipe.  Dp been crying and breaks my heart to see that!

We both trying to me tough but it's soooooo so hard and so unfair!   

Joanne

xx


----------



## pixie g

Oh Jo     

Are you going to ring the clinic ? They may suggest upping the cyclogest. BUT....we've seen so many stories on the forums over the last few weeks...bleeding (even red bleeding) can be pretty common in the 2ww, without it meaning it hasn't worked. Please keep hoping hun....it just could be one of the embies while the other one's still sticking in there.


----------



## jarjj

Pixie

Thanks Hun, but I really don't feel hopefull.  I'm off to help out at Slimming World soon (I do the weigh-in's).  

I'll ring clinic when I get back



Joanne
xx


----------



## pixie g

Heartsofdesire - congratulations hun ! I hope you get another positive today.  . Sounds like your plan to push for bloods is spot on. Unfortunately, IF the baby isn't going to stick , the pee sticks can continue to show positive for a week or two as there's still hcg in the body. At this early stage in a pregnancy, hcg bloods over 48 hours (to see if the hcg is going up or down) is really the only indicator as it's too early for a scan.      . Hope that everything's OK and you get that wonderful sticky BFP !!!

Scotsgirl - great news that you're looking to the future and cycling in the New Year. Wishing you all the best. x

Andrianna - can't believe you're expected to wait till 6th Jan !! Would you GP do hcg tests for you (or you could even offer to pay for them !). I've got a local ACU that I went to for my earlier IVF cycles, and they do hcg bloods at £15 each...so £55 sounds ridiculously expensive ! Good luck hun.

crazychick - awww hun...keep hoping. 2 blasts, with 1 top quality sounds FAB....have you talked to Darlington about the bleeding ? When I bled just after my last cycle's BFP (VERY very faint bfp), they advised me to up the cyclogest to 3 x 400mg/day. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you and Jo.    

AFM - feel as if I've got a little of my PMA back today (phew !) . I've had a few tiny aches in my tummy and a tiny little bit of feeling slightly nauseous...but not sure if it's just my mind playing tricks on me because it thinks those are symptoms I should be having !!! (   ?). I've got lots of things in the diary over the next few days too, so looking forward to getting out and about and seeing people - hopefully that'll take my mind off things. Still worried that my OTD is too early (crazychick, your OTd is the same as mine, yet your blast ET was 5 days before me !?). Think I'm going to ring the clinic to double check.....not that I want a longer wait, but definately don't want to test too early either !


----------



## starwish

Hang in there Joanne, you just never know what's going on inside our crazy bodies.
Lots of PMA to you!


----------



## Purple80

Hi Lizzy,

Well the HPT was another BFP today, my OTD.

Thanks everyone else for your advice.  Fingers crossed that this little one will stick!  Have called hospital this morning so waiting for a call back to sfind out what happens next.  xxx


----------



## amanda79

Congrats Heartsdesire


----------



## spagnelli

congrats heartdesire!!

I just did a cheap crappy pound shop test - thinking it was only positive coz i was using sensitive test before - but the bloomin thing came up positive!!

im even more confused now, OTD is 2 days away, but today is 14days past e/c.

Please god let this bleeding stop - i cant take the torture anymore     

xx spagnelli xx


----------



## Lisa72

Good morning,

Can't believe that it's a    for me.  So excited, it hasn't sunk in yet.  Telephoned my clinic and explained that the line on the HPT was very faint.  She said that's normal, but can have a blood test to confirm.  So going to have a blood test.  Worth £40 me thinks.  

Can't believe that i'm still worried.  But I guess that s normal.  

Been told that my I need to carry on with my medication, Clexane, prednisolone and gestone.  The pct won't pay so a fax is being sent to my GP and hoping they will write a prescription.  If not i'll have to buy them from the clinic.


SPAG-  Thinking about you.  Hoping your bleeding stops.  Sending you lots of       
Lots of love and positive vibes.


Lisa x x x


----------



## jarjj

Congratulations to all BFP and     to all that need them (especially Spag)

Joanne

xx


----------



## spagnelli

Thanks guys - 

Well just as i think bleeding is stopping it starts again!! and it so red!! not good me thinks.

Just   that 1 little emby is holding on tightly in there

        for everyone

xx


----------



## jarjj

Spag

you are really getting tested!  Come on embies - stick for your Mummy!     



Joanne

xx


----------



## sparklez

Just book marking - - -so I can keep up to date with you ladies! 

 to all !! x x x


----------



## pixie g

Lisa - congratulations !! Great news  !!

Spagnelli -       Keep hoping ...    .. for sticky embies !!

Jo - really really really keeping my fingers crossed that your embies are sticky too hun. I know it's hard (and you may need to tell ME this in a few days !!)...but keep hoping. it's NOT anywhere near over yet !!!


----------



## jarjj

Thanks Again Pixie



joanne

xx


----------



## crazychick7178

Pixie- I spoke to clinic on Mon and have upped cyclogest to 3 per day. 

Spag- Thinking of you xx 

I had red bleeding yest pm and was in tears. Nothing went on pad and I stopped after a couple of hours. Faint pink late last night, bit of red again this am. Did a HPT this am (I'm 9dp5dt, OTD 7/12) and it had a VERY faint line. Does is matter how faint the line is

Vicky xx


----------



## Andrianna_uk

Hello Ladies,
Thanks for your advice!
I do agree with you that my clinic’s policies are not quite ideal.
I have now booked a scan for the 22nd December with a privet ultra sound company! Woo Hoo
I am excited!  
Special thanks to Kate who found me the solution!
Cheers!
Andrianna x


----------



## gettina

Hi ladies and love to all
I don't come on too often as I'm trying to stay sane! I'm 12 dpt and tomorrow is the day I started bleeding and knew it was all over last time so my nerves and emotions are reaching a frantic state. I swear I have a little palpitation every time I go to the loo.
No symptoms whatsoever.
Came back to work on Monday so that's kind of helping but at the same time i still can't think of anything but what's going on with me. Anyway, I normally just have a little lurk but I just had to tell someone who'd understand, how scared I am now!
Good luck everyone - sorry no personals but of course lots of sympathy to all who need it
gettina
x


----------



## jarjj

Gettina

Wishing you lots of luck with test tomorrow.      



Joanne

xx


----------



## crazychick7178

Joanne

How are you doing Thinking about you xx


----------



## jarjj

I'm just resting up.  Dr upped me to 3 pesseries a day and been told to rest.  Am due back to work on Fri but thinking of getting sick note for a wk.

How's you?



JOanne

xx


----------



## crazychick7178

Same really. Bleeding heavier yest pm but gone again now- just feel so confused. Am willing the days away until Monday but dreading it at the same time!!!
I'm resting too- luckily I'm off work at mo anyway. Clinic advised me on Monday that if I was in to get a sick note so its prob worthwhile you getting one.

Vicky xx


----------



## jarjj

What's going on with us all bleeding?!

Will you be able to hold out until Monday to test?



Joanne

xx


----------



## crazychick7178

NOOOOOOO!!!!

I tested this am (was planning on doing so anyway coz its 14 days since e/c). There was a VERY faint line there but not excited as I don't know what to think.

Its so frustrating- each time I go to the toilet its different- nothing all am, just been now and blood (only when I wipe though at moment). Just worried because af is due tomorrow so think its that starting.

Its is driving me  .

I've got no appetite and am struggling to eat anything- having to really force myself!!

How's your bleeding??

Vicky xx


----------



## jarjj

Vicky

Hope that line keeps getting darker and darker!!      



Joanne

xx


----------



## spagnelli

Well, im back...

This may take a while to explain - im not a happy bunny!!

(i'll try and give you a short version!!)

Saw doctor,she examined me, said that i wasnt bleeding enough for it to be a miscarriage...

did yet another pg test - it came back neg (or so she said at this point!!)

then she told me to take paracetamol...and milk for the pain

Then she asked how many days past e/c - i told her...2 weeks

We asked when she would recomend testing and she said 2 weeks past e/t

so we said surely it was too early to test then and asked why we had 3 positive test from the last 3 days

She went on to say....the test they had done there was positve!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but not obvious enough to say i was pregnant even though she admitted yes there was a line on the test!!

So we said how can she say it has gone from being positive this morning to (negative) or not so positive on her test and she said it was because i am miscarrying....even though she had just said i wasnt bleeding enough to be miscarrying?!?!?!?!

DH said to her well if we test again in 3 days then is it possible that the line would be darker? and she said well no because im bleeding and there for am obviously not gonna keep the pregnany

Also - i had just been for a wee and then they made me wee again straight after for the test...so it obviously wasnt very concerntrated, where as my other tests have been with the first wee of the day

Also my gp said yesterday that the test i done yesterday (the very positive one) wouldnt change overnight even if i were to miscarry as the hormones take so long to leave your body!

We also asked about the possibility of the bleeding being frm losing one of the embryos and the other one still being ok and she said..... Well no - if you miscarry then you will lose everything as the lining of your womb will come away and there is no chance of just 1 surviving

By this point i was very angry and went off on one and told her about sazzle!! lots of bleeding but still being pregnant with 1 embryo and she basically called me a liar and said it wasnt possible

So, im no better off, in fact, now more stressed than ever and just feel like giving up!
In reality, yes i probably am having a miscarriage,but she was so rude to me about it and wasnt helpful at all. oh and they would do bloods either.

xx spagnelli xx  (still praying that against all odds 1 emby is hanging on in there!)


----------



## Loulou33

Please could you add me to the list.  My test date is 9th Dec!

Is anyone experiencing period pain feelings? I am experiencing the same symptoms of a normal monthly cycle but have got my fingers crossed on both hands! 7DPT today! I don't know how I'm getting through it - this is the worst wait ever and I cant stop thinking about it all day.

Good luck to everyone

Louise


----------



## jarjj

Louise

Wishing you lots of luck. My test date is 9th!  This 1st wk felt like 4wks!!!

  



Joanne

x


----------



## Jilly02

spagnelli,

Your GP is talking a load of rubbish, my DS was an identical twin, i lost one and i mean lost, bleeding etc, being in one sack with 2 babies in it, so sac rupture to allow lost, this confirmed by a scan and he went to full term and weighed 4lb 2 oz, a good weight for a "twin", baring in mind the placenta is split and nourishes 2 babies. This is a rare occurrence, but if that can happen then so can losing one emby so early on can happen very easily.

Do not give up hope, take some time and try and get a blood test done if you possibly can,


Jilly, x


----------



## spagnelli

Thanks Jilly, i did ask her if it was possible to lose 1 and she said no, if you bleed you lose both of them!! she was obviously not a very good doctor. What is the point in having two put back in for more chance of it working if you cant get pg with 1?

I asked her what happens if you are pregnant with twins and lose 1 then and she said it just dies in your body and thats the end of it - so i said what you wouldnt even bleed and she said no!!!!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## kirst01

Spagnelli

I really feel for you. Some doctors just make you feel worse, and should have  to have a year in a school of compassion  .

I started bleeding on Saturday brown at first and then it changed to dark red on Monday. I have upped the pessaries to 3 a day, but still feel very dispondant. When I rang the clinic there was no mention of me getting a sick note, or staying off work, although I think being at work helps take my mind off things!!

xx


----------



## spagnelli

Kirst01 - its torture isnt it hun??  I really hope things work out good for you - when is your OTD? did you have 1 or 2 embies put back?

JUST WANT TO SAY SORRY TO EVERYONE FOR BEING SO CRAPPY AND NEGATIVE AT THE MOMENT

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle

Spagnelli - are you sure this woman was actually a doctor, as it certainly doesn't sound like it   To add to your stress levels by implying that you are lying (when we all know women on here who have lost one twin and kept one) is unforgiveable.  I'd consider transfering to another GP, and writing a letter of your complaint to your PCT.

Hope you are ok, try and stay positive as others have said lots of ladies lose one embryo and have a successful pregnancy with the remaining one   

Mins x


----------



## crazychick7178

Big, big   spagnelli. Thinking about you.

Vicky xx


----------



## Lisa72

Afternoon,

BIG   spagnelli. Thinking about you.

There is no need to say sorry for being negative.  Thats what ths site is all about.  SUPPORT!!!

Lisa x x x


----------



## MegB

Hi,

Please can I be added to the list, Dec 14th (ICSI). 

I love the table, so many BFP's! I sometimes forget that it can actually work, so feeling loads more positive. 

Thanks,

Meg


----------



## jarjj

Meg

Wishing you lots of luck     




Joanne

xx


----------



## pixie g

Deary me....what's going on with us Dec / Jan testers ??!!

Jo & Crazychick -   try to rest as much as possible sweeties. 
Crazychick...a line is a line is a line hun - faint or not, it's a positive !!!!   I hope the bleeding stops - it's so stressful as you're living from one loo trip to another ! 

Spagnelli - whoa. I am SO ANGRY on your behalf !   I can't believe the absolute drivel that that Dr was coming out with !! if you lose 1 embie, you automatically lose the other ? Tosh and drivel !!! She sounds as if she was totally mixed up and confused, and just treated you dreadfully. i'd also be inclined to write it down on paper, in case, in a day or so when you're up to it, you decide to make a formal complaint. Remember the plate throwing episode I mentioned yesterday ? That was after being through a very similar 4.5 hour experience at the EPAU, and being made to feel like an alien for having IVF. They also did that stupid thing of getting me to go for a wee, internal scan, then pee stick pg test. I mean...it doesn't take a genius to work out that they could do the pee stick first surely ! I managed to bully them into doing bloods for me though - still can't believe she thinks it's too early for bloods...I mean...DOH ?!!  HUGE hugs hun    Stick with it, and hold onto that BFP of yours.   ...oh, and I totally agree with Lisa - this site is here for support, so no worrying about keeping us all updated !!

MegB & Loulou - welcome to mayhem !! 

Kirst - keeping fingers crossed for you too...I hope the bleeding dies down and is just old blood from implantation / EC...if definately could be.  

[fly]*Group Hug * for everyone on here today - think we all need it !!     [/fly]


----------



## jarjj

Pixie

Thanks for the    .  All the good news today been overshadowed unfortunatly  .

Hopefully tomorrow brings much better news!     .  I'm taking DS for his paige boy fitting tomorrow after school but only other thing I'm doing tomorrow is Gp's for sick note and lying on sofa all day!

  and      to all

Joanne

xx


----------



## leppyloo

Hello everyone,

Sorry to jump in right at the end of my 2WW.  I'm actually having the opposite problem to many of you.  I had a BFN this morning - 15 days after FET.  However I have had no bleeding whatsoever ... so now my consultant wants me to continue with my drugs (and there's lots of them!) and test again in 2 days.     I think it would have been much kinder to have just done a blood test today and put my out of my misery!  I think the Cyclogest is delaying AF.  My clinic has been useless through this TX ... bit fed up really!    

Spagnelli - what a load of crap your GP spouted!  You should log a complaint once everything has calmed down!  

Good luck to everyone else

Leppyloo x


----------



## spagnelli

I HAVE DECIDED THAT THE WOMAN WAS A COW AND...I AM PREGNANT(UNTIL PROVEN OTHERWISE)AND IM GONNA ENJOY IT!


----------



## Jilly02

Spagnelli,

I hope you are feeling a bit more positive now with all the post confirming about losing one twin/emby, i know it's so hard, but what will be will be, just look after yourself as much as possible until these things resolve themselves, but do not stop any meds,   

AFM, well otd is tomorrow, exactly 14dp e/c, but i fear it's all over for me, having really strong cramps, no bleed, but i have not bled previously when bfn as meds seem to keep it away, once Ive stopped meds then AF comes a few days after. But I'm sure it's a bfn for me, as was last time. My immune system has really kicked in and have had to upped steroids but fear that is due to attacking my embies, as last time no immune flare up and a completely bfn, my m/c was due to immune issues but embies held on until nearly 7wks. 
We at least have a snowbaby this time, so something to focus on and try and get some more help from my Consultant and clinic but next time,

Fantastic news for the bfp's and so so sorry for the bfn's,

Jilly, x


----------



## Jilly02

Spagnelli,

Way to go!!!


----------



## Jilly02

Spoke too soon! TMI- bleeding bright red, is over for me,


----------



## spagnelli

Jilly - 

       

xx spagnelli xx


----------



## Rowingbeau

spagnelli - you poor poor thing - I agree that you have cause for complaint here - jot it all down and deal with it when you feel stronger.
For now though, can you see another doctor? Or contact your clinic again?
You need answers - this is so unfair to just leave you to get on with it, whatever is happening.   

Welcome Lou Lou, I am testing on the 9th too ....... and have had period pains all day(I think I am the only one NOT bleeding on here, as of yet) - have been crying on and off and mind hasn't been on work at all.

Me, you and Joanne - all testing together - how tense....         

Rb x


----------



## **girliepinx**

hi jarjj
, reading your posts, yes get a sick paper for even longer than a week...make sure you do rest up babes...thinking of you...xxx

Spag- babes please try to stay positive, rest up and ppray for a positive outcome, unfortunately some doctors have very limited info and knowledge about early preg and have no tact on such a sensitive matter and can be so matter of fact it is heart wrenching....  its still early days and i really hope that the bleeding stops for you....please be prepared for the worst and a positive outcome may arise from this situation....i will be praying for you and keeping fingers and toes crossed for you....you could ask your gp or clinic to do bloods to see if they r lowering or highering at a rate that is acceptable...hcg results should double within a 48 hour period.... just out of interest what blood group are you rhesus negative or positive?  strange you may ask but just a hunch i have about blood groups and bleeding.....keep that pma babes....you dont know whats going on in there....stress aint good for you or your embies.....


oh Jilly....     keep your chin up hun!!!


on a positive note, congrats lisa...xxx


----------



## Rowingbeau

girlipinx - what is your hunch about bleeding?
FTR, I am not bleeding and am rhesus negative,
Rb x


----------



## pixie g

leppyloo - so soory for your bfn...but your clinic must have a reason to continue the meds etc ?? testing 14dpo is the earliest, so maybe he's thinking if a late implanter, there could still be a chance ?    Got to agree with you about bloods - why aren't these standard in IVF ? after everything we go to to get to otd, surely it'd make sense to have a quantitative test rather than a pee stick ?? My clinic does hpt only, so wish they did bloods.

Jilly -    still test tomorrow hun, you need to confirm the outcome.   

Spag - whoo hoo - look at you go !! Glad to see you've got your oomph back    

girliepinx - also intrigued about your hunch !

Jo - enjoy the pageboy fitting tomorrow....then sofa for you m'dear. Can definately recommend the Black Books comedy series. I ordered it from Amazon, and it arrived at lunchtime. I've already laughed my way through series 1, and can't wait to watch series 2 and 3 over the next few days !!  

Rowinbeau - Af type pains and no bleeding still looking positive for you hun. Try to keep hope     

AFM - nothing, no symptoms, no bleeding, absolutely nothing   I guess I've just got to try to believe that little 'uns are in there !!!


----------



## kate41209

Adrianna - woohoo roll on the 22nd keep us posted with how you go, did you tell them you had TX, did they give you any advise re:- Scanning? I'm going to wait for OTD to see what the clinic say and then maybe book one to I would love to know whats going on inside me for Christmas - what a pressie fingers crossed

Spagnelli - You are really going through it honey   hope that all our   are answered and dreams come true for you am really   for you both 

About the blood thing not to up on it but when my brothers wife mis carried they said it was due to either them both being RNeg or RPov or each of them being one or the other, I cant remember which way round it was but apparently it causes a mis carriage 9 times out of 10 due to blood incompatibilities! His wife needed to go for a injection and it counteracts something making her next pregnancy successful, not sure if this would apply to IVF or ICSI surly they would check that before any of us getting this far!

Hope that makes sense and what you were talking about


----------



## leppyloo

Pixie G - thanks for your message ... I think he is being cautious but also there are serious resource issues at my clinic at the moment - everyone seems to be off sick! So I kind of got the feeling it just got rid of me for a few days.  Maybe being unfair  .  I had a similar problem after last TX.  Did a HPT and got a very faint line.  Retested and got the same ... so ended up having 2 blood tests which confirmed PG but hormones were very low and I had a m/c soon after.  Was hoping it would be clear cut this time!     Good luck with your test!     

Anyway enough about me.  

So sorry Jilly    ... 

Good luck everyone else ... try not to read into symptoms too much - you just can't tell! 

Girliepinx - I am A Rhesus Negative ... BFN today (15 dpt) but no bleeding.  Intrigued .....


Leppyloo x


----------



## leppyloo

Hi Kate,

I know about blood incompatibility but didn't know it was linked to m/c.  I am A rhesus Neg and had an anti-D injection when I was having DS. He is A rhesus Pos but no probs carrying him.  However I have had 3 m/cs since then. Assumed the anti-D would have prevented further probs - but I'll ask my consultant next time I see him.

Leppyloo x


----------



## starwish

Spagnelli, just read your story about the dr- she sounds completely and utterly bonkers! My embryologist was telling me how much ignornace there is with GPs and IVF pregnancies - not v. heartening I know, but hang in there! 


Going stir crazy here on this 2ww.  I am totally bloated and gassed up to the hilt due to the cyclogest! 
Anyone else ridiculously bloated?


----------



## paulababy

Hi can I be added to the list please. It's my first cycle of ivf and I'm due to do a pregnancy test on saturday 5th.
On my ec they collected 21 eggs and 16 fertilised. 11 have been frozen i had two transfered and the other 3 were destroyed after they abnormally over developed.
xx


----------



## Rowingbeau

Welcome Paula baby x  sounds like a good result with those frosties too x

Rb x


----------



## Rowingbeau

Starwish - I am also bloated, feeling a bit AF-like no bleeding, and become absolutely crazy 

When is your otd?

re Rhesus - I am worried now. I had my DD in 2002 and found out I was AB- during pregnancy. Did not need anti D at birth as DD must also be neg. (hubs Pos)

Some of the stuff I have read on google say there are some fatal combinations...omg ! But we were just told that if I have a baby again, I would need the anti D jabs to be sure, and that this was very common and would protect the baby.

If anyone knows anymore, I would be interested.

Just one more thing to worry about... 

Rb x


----------



## Monkee

New to this - but testing in 7 days time - which is driving me absolutely bonkers.

Had 11 eggs fertilised to 9 embies, but have just been told that only 1 made it to freezing.  Am now super-worried that if they couldn't make it in those conditions, will they really develop OK inside me??


----------



## **girliepinx**

hey rowingbeau,

i have noticed that alot of rhesus neg women bleed, its not a proven fact but in my career i have seen it...and they go on to have healthy pregs...but out of all the recurrent bleeds its norm the rh neg and just a  few pos's....

so i jus get curious thats all....

not all trusts off anti d in preg but our local hospital has recently changed its protocol so that women only have one anti d 1500iu at 28 weeks preg....which covers them throughout....

it used to be 500iu at 28 weeks and 500iu and 32-34 weeks....and anti d every time a woman pv bleeds....incase of fetal cells... or in another trust they only offered anti d after birth!!

hey monkee- some embies do well inside you more than in a dish and those embies may never have made it inside you hun so they got the best for you.....good luck...xxx

congrtas paulababy...xxx excellent results

keep strong all you testers ....test on your otd.....its there for a reason...


spag- still hope your ok babes..xxx


----------



## Rowingbeau

Welcome monkee - I think there are now 5 of us testing on the 9th ?     

Rb x


----------



## LizzyM

Hi Ya Ladies!

  for all those who need one and you can have a  to

Can i ask all ladies that got a  to post on here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=216130.480

or here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=206857.0

Thank you

Liz xx


----------



## Rowingbeau

How are you tonight Joanne?

I have no bleeding and wonder if thats bad - mind you, my AF usually shows after otd.

Feeling crampy all day - desperate for signs.......

Hope you have ur feet up.
I have legs up across DH whilst on laptop(Pessary time) god that is such a pain isnt it? I donnt know about anyone else, but I have to lie down for a bit otherwise it pops out!(tmi)

Sending you                
Rb x


----------



## AVH

Hi all,
Spag- I would first write a letter of complaint to the practice manager of your surgery and then you can easily re-register or see a different GP in that practice. The PCT only becomes involved if the situation cannot be resolved at practice level. Not all GPs are bad.
I really hope you're bleeding stops and your pregnancy continues.

AFM- really heavy bleeding and clots, twice as bad as normal AF did hpt   phoned the clinic they want me to have bloods tomorrow and repeat wee stick friday (not sure I see the point but hey) will probably FET feb/march depending on clinic have 6  ...
Wish you all the best of luck and congrats to all you positive bunnies


----------



## Rowingbeau

and       for you AVH
Rb x


----------



## jarjj

RB

Still red blood when I wipe - praying it don't turn into af   .      I tested this mornning with First Response Test - 8 days past 5 day blast transfer. BFN.

Just     it got time to change and that AF don't arrrive.  Going to test again Sat or Sun.    



joanne

x


----------



## starwish

Hi Rb- my OTD is next Tuesday. My clinic do blood tests and categorically told me not to do HPT - although am thinking of delaying blood test, as don't want to find out results while at work! Am a teacher, so it wouldn't do to have a mini-breakdown in front of 30  6 year olds if the response isn't positive! 
Can't figure out if I have AF type pains or not as the gas and bloating are so painful - it's all a bit muddled up!

Joanne, lots of   to you!

Starwish xx


----------



## jarjj

Thanks Starwish

Hope you get BFP next wk     



Joanne

xx


----------



## pixie g

Starwish - wish my clinic did blood tests - I don't feel so confident with hpts at all.

jo -     hang in there hun..

AVH - I've replied on cycle buddy board...but     

Rb - I'm with you on the 'desperate for signs' bit ! Sorry to hear the cyclogest's bloating you - I've had a bit of trapped wind gurgling around, but not too bad. Not bleeding isn't a bad sign - we're all different - some people have lots of bleeding and a BFP, others have absolutely nothing and a BFP...there just doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason !!   

Paulababy - wow - marathon number of frosties there ! Congratulations !! hope the rest of the 2ww goes smoothly for you

Monkee - as girliepinx says...sometimes embies just need to be back inside rather than in a petri dish. The best and strongest'll be snuggling up inside now, so while I know it's upsetting about your frosties, please do try to believe that you've got the best in you already.    

AFM - nothing to report (as usual)...no soreness, cramps, bleeding...nothing.   beginning to think there's nothing in there !!! Although I've GOT to keep believing that they're still there ! I've never had any symptoms of anything during a 2ww, or even bad drugs side effects...it's as if they go into a complete vaccuum inside, and no idea whether they're doing anything or not ! tbh, like Rb, I'd love  a 'sign' that things are happening. Anyway, 5 days till OTD on Monday...eek !


----------



## amanda79

Pixie ~ I am 10dp5dt with 2 blasts on board so I am a few days ahead of you, I havent had any real symptoms either Not everyone has symptoms so keep your PMA up        

A xx


----------



## Rowingbeau

Hi All  and hugs for all of us x                 

I think we need it x

I dreamt last night that the embies were implanting.....weird feeling....then couldnt help myself testing this am - neg of course.
No bleeding, but AF feelings and WELL grumpy and snappy... 

DH says dont give up - I am already working out if we can do this again....absolutely no money at all....not even for xmas  

It ain't over yet I know, but I am finding it hard to remain positive.

Sorry guys, bit of a 'me' post 

Sending                         
to all of us - we deserve good news x


----------



## Rowingbeau

WE WANT             

AND WE NEED LOTS OF                                                                            

                                                

FOR EVERYONE ON HERE TODAY XXXXXXXXX RB x


----------



## jarjj

RB

    

     

Joanne

xx

P.s I have got a sick note - don't have to go back until 14th Dec.  Hope we see LOTS of BFP's before then.


----------



## kirst01

Hiya Joanne

Good for you getting your sick note! My job is the least stressful job ever, so I didnt think to ask for one!!
How is the bleeding? HAs it stopped yet??

xx


----------



## starrynight

Avh   xx

Jill   xx

Joanne     your way.xx

  To everyone that needs them.

Am 10 past 5dt but am not allowed to test till tuesday but amanda you get to test on saturday could i do that to? Oh and also i peed in a pot lol when i woke up but i have not tested yet do you think i will be really stupied if i test? Am really wanting to test as am prone to get chemical pregnancys and would rather kinda of know if i was to have another one or if its a bfn. Does any1 know if i you have alot of chemical pregnancys could it be a immune problem? Oh help ladies lol

xx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty,

I only work at  a call centre - Gp gave me sick note until 14th Dec!  Bit worried 'bout loosing money!  Not sure wether to go to work tomorrow or rest up.

Did you ring Clinic 'bout getting extra pesseries - they said I could go and pick some up 'cos I'd run out 2 days before otd.  I don't drive and Dp at work all so don't know how I'd get any.

I really think af is imminent.    Am going to test again over weekend but not holding out much hope.

How are you??



Joanne

xx


----------



## starrynight

Joanne do you have pessarys till test date? Mines run out 2moro night that kinda worries me tho xx


----------



## jarjj

Starrynight

No, mine will run out 2 days before otd.  Rang clinic though and they said I can get some more from them.



Joanne

xx


----------



## amanda79

Starrynight ~ U could prob test on saturday too, I got too many pessaries from my clinic enought to last until a week today.

xxxx


----------



## starrynight

I wonder if i can get more from my clinic am scared if i do get preg it wont wrk coz i stop pessarys 2moro thats why i dont understand why i cant test till tuesday oh i think i will go and empty my pee pot put lol xx


----------



## amanda79

starrynight said:


> I wonder if i can get more from my clinic am scared if i do get preg it wont wrk coz i stop pessarys 2moro thats why i dont understand why i cant test till tuesday oh i think i will go and empty my pee pot put lol xx


I havent even bought a test yet. LOL


----------



## jarjj

Amanda

You so good, I was ordering tests as soon as I'd had e/t!  LOL!!  

 

Wishing you lots of luck with test on Sat     

joanne

xx


----------



## Claire7

Hey,  I was wondering if i can join in?

I had 2 embryos transfered on 26th Nov at day 3.

I am really struggling this time round, i keep getting AF type pains. Not there all the time, just keeps coming and going.

Also really bloated so not sure if the pains are coming from that or AF.

I had IVF a few months ago and had these pains and it resulted in a BFN. So am feeling really low.


Did anyone have AF type pains and get a BFP?

Thanks guy! xxx


----------



## starrynight

Lol amanda when you goin to buy one? Have you got any symptoms?

xx


----------



## starrynight

Welcome claire thats why am so worried i keep getting sharp pains in my stomach so am thinking the worse to.

I really need the      at my house lol.

xx


----------



## amanda79

starrynight said:


> Lol amanda when you goin to buy one? Have you got any symptoms?
> 
> xx


Have had no real symptoms a few AF type pains at the weekend but apart from that nothing. Gonna pop out in a bit and may buy 1 then, wont do test til sat as DH wants to be here when I do it an he works away during the week

Welcome claire When do u test? There is a poll in the voting room about symptoms that ended up as BFP worth a look

A xx


----------



## amanda79

Starrynight Please hold out util at least sat. They call it a 2ww for a reason


----------



## Claire7

Hey,

Sorry i test on Tuesday 8th. so still feels like AAAGGGEEESS away! Just cant stop crying thanks to the progesterone


----------



## starrynight

Ok i wont test till sat then!! Il try anyway.

Lizzy will you give me in2 trouble if i test on sat? lol I had transfer the same time as amanda and both had a 5day blast and everyone else that had a 5day blast dont have to wait as long as me lol.

xx


----------



## starrynight

Thats the same do as me claire   .xx


----------



## kirst01

Hiya Joanne

Sarah is sending a prescription to my house for the pessaries, I should get it today! We are completley skint. This round and the next (if we can manage it) is going on credit cards. I know I shouldnt but that is the only way to get our dream!! Its horrendous!!!
i work as a receptionist, and do get full pay if I am off...but I think I would stress more in the house. How are you today??

x


----------



## Claire7

starrynight - Its a nightmare eh! I really am going mad this time round. was pretty calm last time


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty

I just spoke to Sarah and she sending me a prescription as well!  Said it's about £26!!!

Have you stopped bleeding?  I've resigned myself that it's not worked.  Know people bleed and still get BFP - but can't see it happening for me.

Dp's 90 days notice starts on 18th Dec.     he gets a new job.



Joanne
xx

P.S  Are you at work at the weekend when you test?
xx


----------



## Dona-Marie

to everyone who has had bleeding, BFN and nasty Docs

Big Congrats on those with BFP

Lost my  yesterday but did find it last nite at work at the bottom of a dish of cheesey chips


----------



## Jilly02

Morning Ladies,

Sounds like everyone is going mad   Keep up the    

AFM- OTD is today, which is only 14 days since E/C, 2 5day blastos transfered on the 24th, a couple of you are about the same dates but have much later otd's?!

Anyway, bleeding is minimal, but 1st response hpt was a bfn, have not phoned clinic, just can't bear it, even if embies didn't implant til day 12 (tues) then by this morning they should have released some hcg. So am sure the hpt is correct, but will carry on taking meds til Sunday, then test again just be to sure. I think the cyclogest is stopping a full AF at the moment.

Jilly, x


----------



## jarjj

Jilly

   

I'm still bleeding (just when wipe). I'm 6 days past 5 day blast transfer.  Dunno what the hell's going on with me!!  First response said BFN this morning.



Joanne

xx


----------



## LizzyM

starrynight said:


> Ok i wont test till sat then!! Il try anyway.
> 
> Lizzy will you give me in2 trouble if i test on sat? lol I had transfer the same time as amanda and both had a 5day blast and everyone else that had a 5day blast dont have to wait as long as me lol.
> 
> xx


I give up with you Ladies and the early testing!! 

Liz xx


----------



## owenl

Sorry for the me post, but think it's all over for me.  OTD tmw, been cramping badly since Monday, had light bleed on Tuesday (hoped it was implantation), then today AF in full flow.  Get one more shot at this IVF lark on the NHS but don't know how I'll manage to get through if it doesn't work - feeling devastated at the moment.


----------



## jarjj

Just wanted to send you some more      Owenl

Joanne


xx


----------



## kirst01

Hiya Joanne

I am off the weekend. Hope you DH finds something  .

I have stopped bleeding by I am 100% sure it was my AF. Even thought it wasnt as heavy as normal it was still too heavy to be anything other than AF!! I have read that people bleed and get BFP, but pretty sure I'm not one of them! 

xxx


----------



## starrynight

Take it thats a yes then lol lizzy  

Kirsty this is such a rollercoaster ain't it i never realised how hard it would be  

Owen  

Jilly i know everyones tests dates are different even tho some people had transfer the same day its weird how the clinics have different dates. 

Donna good luck for 2moro  .

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## amanda79

Starrynight ~ Just been out and bought test(s) but I will not be using them until Saturday

Jilly ~     

Lizzy ~ I promise I wont be testing early  

XXXXx


----------



## spagnelli

Well ladies get ready for a depressed post from me (sorry)........

I am sitting here in floods of tears and dont know what to do with myself.

Not in pain anymore, but just been to the loo and was faced with the biggest blood clot ever (and im exagerating)

Feel really ill and weak now,also have really bad...(sorry tmi) diorhea (id that even how you spell it)

Anyway, i guess its all over now - I just want the bleeding to go away!!

Does anyone have any idea how long this bleeding will last? it is nothing like period blood and is litterally pouring out of me - feel like im gonna pass out!

Waiting for the clinic to call me back

xx spagnelli xx


----------



## Dona-Marie

spag    personally if u r that bad i wouldnt wait for clinic i would get myself off to A & E


----------



## starrynight

Spag i agree with donna if its really bad you should just go to a and e. Did you just leave a msg on the clinics phone?  xx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty,

Keep in touch please and let me know how you get on over the weekend.  I can see myself ringing clinic and having follow up.

 

joanne

xx


----------



## leppyloo

Sorry for all those who have had BFNs or are bleeding      . 

Spag ... that doesn't sound right.  I think you should go to the hospital ...   

Still no sign of AF for me but my back is killing and my tummy is sore ... and I am convinced Cyclogest is just delaying it.  But I will test again tomorrow as requested by my consultant.  As I said before - a blood test at this stage would be much better I think!     Is anyone on Clexane?  I have been and for some reason I have about a month's supply left?!  Just hope the clinic will buy them off me if I get another BFN ... think they've ordered too much!! And could do with the extra cash right now!

Leppy xx


----------



## spagnelli

Well, clinic has just called me back - had to do another test - it is still positive!!! but not as positive as yesterdays  
They want me to go to local hospital and get bloods done to see what is going on
but i think its all over now - surely if i was pregnant the test would still be as positive as it was yesterday?

xx


----------



## leppyloo

Spag - did you do your HPTs at the same time each day?  How much have you had to drink? etc ............ At this stage only a blood test can really confirm what is going on for definite ... it will determine the actual HCG level ... and then they'll probably do another one in 2 days to compare ... and see if it is increasing or decreasing.  Good luck       xx


----------



## Jilly02

spagnelli,

So sorry to hear how bad it is for you, i have to say when i had my m/c in May this year i was exactly the same, could hardly stand up, it was like someone had switched on a tap down there, that last for about 2 days full force, then it eased off and went on for about a week after. I actually spent to days between the bed and the loo. I had registering hcg for 13 days after this massive bleed. The hospital was not interested they just said stay in bed, if heavy bleeding doesn't clear up after 4-5 days or the pain got worse then call them back. But it did once all the lining had shed.

I hope this is not the case for you and don't want to suggest to you that it is, just want to give you some experience.

Jilly, x


----------



## leppyloo

Hi again Spag ... my m/cs have been the complete opposite to Jilly.  Just like AF.  In fact better than some of my periods!  I have Endometriosis.  There is a girl called Luuluu on FF - who is currently PG and had a lot of bleeding during the first 10 weeks.  Can't remember the cause - but it ended up being nothing to do with the baby.  So don't give up hope.  Hope the blood test shows a high level of HCG     


Leppy xx


----------



## Purple80

Hi Spag,

Sorry to hear how horrible is has been for you.  Lots of      for you and thinking of you.

HD xx


----------



## Purple80

Lizzie,

I got a BFP on the 2nd Dec.  Do I need to go to another page now?  Bit confused!!  

My first scan will be on the 21st.  But anxious as I had brown spotting for a week before the BFP, as well as Sunday morning having some red bleeding and passing a clot.  Didn't get much pain & bleeding stopped almost as quickly as started.  All spotting etc stopped on 2nd (OTD) & I don't feel anything - not sure if that is good or not.  Has anyone else experienced anything like this?

HD xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi Ladies

Heartsdesire... Bleeding is early pregnancy is not uncommon. So I would try not to worry. You may want to try posting here about your question... *Peer Support - Pregnancy ~ * CLICK HERE
Good luck.

Spag.. I am so sorry your going through this  Take care sweetie xxx

*  to everyone testing tomorrow!! *

Natalie xxxxxx


----------



## Purple80

Thanks Natalie.  I am more worried about the clot that I past rather than the bleeding - the bleeding stopped almost straight away after a couple of wipes (tmi!) & although the spotting continued for another couple of days it became very light & has now stopped (spotting lasted for 1 week in total!) 

I have posted on the link you sent me so maybe others will have had similar experiences. 

HD xx


----------



## summer99

Add me to the list....
My ODT is 16 DEC. 2 blasts on my board my surro/tummy mummy. one 4AB and one 3AB. Had neg test in june this year when a 5AA hatching blast was put back.   good luck all


----------



## summersunshine

Owenl - sending   &   that the bleeding stops.

Kathy - how are you? 

Dona - good luck    

Spag - hope you are at an a&e as I type and getting the care and advice you deserve


----------



## starwish

Spag - am hoping you are getting some answers.
Don't want to give conflicting advice or anything- but my best friend went through IVF last year and bled so heavily through first few weeks- but ended up with a healthy baby boy. It ain't over til the fat (pregnant) lady sings!   

Starrynight- I too have abdominal pains - although I think it's mostly just gas. Am managing to avoid the HPTs so far. My DH has hidden them at my request!  

To BFNs     
Xx


----------



## kirst01

to everyone waiting for OTD.

Joanne- hope everything is going ok, my prescription arrived when I got home for lunch, dont think i'll be needing them tho. Let me know everything goes

xx


----------



## HendryHope

Hi girls - hope you don't mind me joining you all. I'm on my second cycle of Clomid and OTD is 13 Dec. Feeling okay at moment, a bit of a low mood, but better than last month. I was in a pit of despair last cycle, that I just couldn't pull myself out of. Hoping not to fall into it again! Had a horrifically sore stomach this afternoon, but I think my belt was just too tight!

Good luck for us all, hope we get some BFP's for Christmas!!!


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty,

Doubt I'll need it either.  Got full af now!    

Dreading tell Dp tonight.  He will be heartbroken.

Joanne

xx


----------



## summersunshine

Joanne sending you                                                         

This is all so unfair


----------



## Rowingbeau

Joanne - just saw your post...                       

Have you re tested at all? we've still got 6 days to go....or is it really obvious...
Sorry to ask, just concerned for you...
Rb x


----------



## jarjj

RB

thanks hun.  I would say it's pretty obviously all over.      

Joanne

xx

Hope to hear a BFP from you next wk


----------



## pixie g

Haven't managed to read all of today's posts yet...but just wanted to send HUGE hugs to Jilly and Jo.        

...not sure what to say. This whole IVF game is just so cruel and unfair.   

Spag - hope you're being looked after - your last post sounded scary with how you were feeling physically.


----------



## crazychick7178

Joanne,

Thinking about you 

    

Vicky xx


----------



## tillergirl

Spag I hope the hospital can give you some proper answers as to what is happening although it doesn't sound great.

Congrats on the BFP's 
   To all the BFN's

AFM It looks like DH and I will be moving back to England a lot quicker than we thought as we are having interviews on Monday a couple of which would like us to start the different jobs asap and an old friend has found us a place to rent already as soon as we are ready. 
So packing this evening traveling to Lytham tomorrow catching up with old friends over the weekend and interviews on Monday back home Tuesday do Uni assignment for Friday then possible pack the house to come back straight away. CRIKEY   . At the moment I don't know which way is up.
Yesterday I felt some AF cramps which is way to early as that is not due until the latter end of next week so hoping that is a good sign. DH and I have decided to approach this as last time in that WE ARE PREGNANT until told otherwise. It worked then so hopefully it will again.

Hope everyone is taking it easy 

Be back next week probably with a progress report.

Sarah


----------



## pixie g

Owenl and Kirst      too

Welcome to Summer99 and Hendryhope

Blimey Sarah - you've go a busy week coming up !!! take care of yourself, and not too much heavy lifting of bags or anything as you travel around ! Early AF type pains sounds good !!

Think we all need a bit of        tonight !!!

GOOD LUCK for those testing tomorrow...xxx


----------



## kirst01

Joanne- so sorry to here that  . I know what it feels like. I was gutted and felt useless!!! Still test though as you never know.   .

I dont really know what too think, esp as I had 2 good blasts put back in....think my confidence in the clinic has taken a bit of a battering!! 

xxx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty,

With you I'm the 3rd person I've spoken to in the last month from our clinic who got BFN.  Just praying Pixie and Crazychick get BFP!!

joanne

xx


----------



## pixie g

it'd be interesting to hear what the clinic have to say at your follow up appointments (that's IF you get a bfn on otd Jo) - I know we'll be a small proportion of the women being seen there, but it's not looking good is it ? I wonder if they've overstretched themselves in the last month with the amount of cycles they've been supporting ?? they've been so busy fitting everyone in before Xmas, I wonder if there's an issue there ?? Or it could just be one of those things girls....devastating and cruel...but just IVF for you...


----------



## Andrianna_uk

So sorry Joanne               
But please dont be dissappointed...Try to enjoy Christmas
You are very young and healthy! I am sure 2010 will be your lucky year! xxxxx

Andrianna x


----------



## jarjj

Pixie


Saying that about BFN I also know a few girls who got BFP 1st time there and someone else got pregnant with twins - think on her 2nd attempt.  don't think it's the clinic.  Just not our time - not that it makes it any easier.  it's a lottery after all.



joanne

xx


----------



## spagnelli

joanne -     

xx


----------



## jarjj

Thanks Spag,

Did you go to hospital?



Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Pixie- I was thinking the same thing! I was also a bit unsure why I had none to freeze as when I got to transfer the embryologist said that of my 11 embryos, the were using 2 'good blasts' and the 8 others were only a day behind. But the next morning I got a call saying they werent freezing any of them?? But you have to trust the clinic's judgement.

The next go will be our last though- can't get any further into debt or I'll be living in a tent!!!!

Reallly hope it a BFP for both you and Crazychick.  

Joanne- try and keep your spirits up...you never know . 

Fingers crossed that if it bad news that 2010 will be the year for us!!

xxxxx


----------



## jarjj

Here, here Kirsty!!

I can live with this dissapointment if I have a baby in my arms next yr(or a huge bump)    



Joanne

xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Joanna... I am so sorry sweetie      Take time to grieve this, it will get better in time..   

Lots of love
Natalie xx


----------



## jarjj

Thanks Natalie

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## pixie g

thanks Kirsty. not sure if I can live up to it, but will try ! Still absolutely no symptoms...nothing. Still trying to keep calm and positive...but soooo glad we're going to visit friends this weekend. Don;t think I could have spent the weekend at home on our own - too much time to worry.


----------



## AVH

Hey all,
 to those of us who need them
 to everyone else
hospital bloods confirmed    for me. 
Good luck to everyone....


----------



## kirst01

joanne- i know!!! I cant wait to be waddling around!!!!  
Hahaha. 

xx


----------



## jarjj

Me and you Kirsty - next yr for definite.  

Am going to go back to work tomorrow.  I won't get pd for nearly 2 wks if I go on sick - plus i'll get a warning 'cos it'll be my 3rd time off in a yr.  

Keep in touch Kirsty,

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Rowingbeau

Oh Joanne - I am so sorry for you - have been thinking of you all day xxx   

Rb x


----------



## Rowingbeau

I don't know whats happening with me - AF pain all day...no bleeding.....swollen (.)(.)

Rb x

How is everyone else?
Any news Spagnelli?


----------



## jarjj

Rb  _ Your symptoms sound VERY positive to me!  I really hope and     that you get BFP!!




Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Joanne- why will you get a warning? You have a doctors note I work for the NHS so they are really good about time off, and because I've been here for 7 years I woudl get 6 months full and 6 months 1/2 pay if I was off sick. I think giving you a warning is discrageful, and so is not paying you. Its not your fault!!   !!!

Definately next year for us!!! More bonny mackem babies!!!

xxx


----------



## Dona-Marie

for everyone


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty,

We get a warning the 3rd time we off within 12 months and this would be my 3rd time.  We don't get paid for 1st 3 days off.  I only work Mon and Fri so wouldn't get pd Mon, Fri and following Mon before they start paying me!  madness eh?!

I work @ Littlewoods @ Hendon.

joanne

xx


----------



## starrynight

Avh am so sorry hunnie   

Joanne  

Rb i am the same as you i keep getting pains all day thinking af is on its way but its not here yet!! Am constantly knicker checking  

Hi everyone xx


----------



## amberboo

Hi Can I please be added to the front page again Clo/Men test date 19th Dec.

I'm back on my 2ww again well I will be on Saturday, nice short cycle this month so exactly 2 weeks since my last BFN and here I go again. Had folly tracking scan today and have a 19.5 and a 15.5 in my right overy and a tiddler in my left. having a 75 menopur 2night and another 2moro lunchtime along with 10000 pregnyl and should ovulate Saturday making my test date the 19th Dec. This is the last time of OI before I have lap and dye and OD and if that doesn't work it is on to DIUI so really hoping that I get my BFP this time as I am rapidly running out of money.


wishing all you 2wwers all the luck in the world.

xx


----------



## kathyandadrian

Hi All

Just to let you know OTD was wednesday and BFN - Gutted 

Clinic have told me to test again tomorrow as still no AF WHY OH WHY         

Kathy xxx


----------



## jarjj

Kathy,

I'm so sorry    .

Alot of us got BFN this wk.  It;s so sad.  Never imagined it would hurt this much.

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Dona-Marie

Kathy


----------



## spagnelli

its all over 4 us too       

good luck 2 every1 who still has to test   

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Rowingbeau

for Spagnelli -

and 
   for Kathy-

I am so sorry for you -  take great care of yourselves whilst you are so fragile...

Love Rb x


----------



## amanda79

Kathy, Spagnelli & Joanna ~


----------



## Rowingbeau

How are you this evening Joanne?   
Rb x


----------



## jarjj

I'm ok thanks RB.  Going to drag myslef to work tomorrow (take my mind of it).  Dp really upset - we both are but know that we would have been VERY lucky if it had worked 1st time.  it not put us off.

 and     to all

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

joanne-
Its blooming crap!!! I think its the same where my sister works. You cant help being ill/injured!!

 to everyone who got the nasty BFN- next year will be our year!!!

 to all the BFP- congratulations

xxx


----------



## Dona-Marie

Spag and all with BFN


----------



## kate41209

Spagnelii - Im really sorry to read about your hurt  ^hug me^  been thinking about you all day kept sneeking onto FF to see how you were getting on my heart goes out to you both, take care of yourself and enjoy christmas and I know 2010 will hold the key to unlocking all your hope and dreams 
Lots of Love 
Kate xxx

 To all with BFN
  To all BFP
Good Luck to all those testing tomorrow 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kirst01

Spagnelli
I am so sorry to hear about your BFN. This time next year you will either have a little un, or a big massive bump-   .

xx


----------



## starrynight

Amanda did you lock your tests away lol Have you got any symptoms?xx


----------



## Andrianna_uk

Spagnelli      
Kathy ... praying for a miracle     
Donna... good luck for tomorrow     

Andrianna x


----------



## amanda79

starrynight said:


> Amanda did you lock your tests away lol Have you got any symptoms?xx


Still no symptoms what will be will be, Havent locked them away they are just on the side, Not sure if I want to test on saturday really not looking forward to it.

xxxxx


----------



## starwish

Spag and Joanne - and other BFNs- so sorry!    
xx


----------



## Juls78

bfn for us this time, so upset

thanks for all the support


----------



## Dona-Marie

sorry ladies not good news    AF not turned up think its Utrgetan keeping her away

I WISH U LUCK IN UR TREATMENT HOPEFULLY WE CAN DO FET IN 2010 HOPE ALL UR DREAMS COME TRUE


----------



## jarjj

Juls and Donna

I'm so sorry.    


Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Sorry Jules & Donna  

Bring on 2010
xxxx


----------



## starrynight

Sorry jules and donna   xx


----------



## Rowingbeau

so sorry Juls and Donna.... sending you big hugs      and loads of    so that NEXT time, will be your moment...
Take great care of yourselves,

Rb x


----------



## pixie g

Juls and Donna - I'm so sorry    

Spagnelli -     too

Joanne - hope you're OK at work today....if you need to, can you take some time off next week ? It's so difficult to cope with the first few days / weeks. Thinking of you    

Amanda - good luck for tomorrow hun.


----------



## amanda79

Juls78 & Donna ~ So sorry for your 's     

Starrynight ~ Have u decided when u are testing yet?     

AFM 1 day to go and now I am getting really scared about doing the test


----------



## Rowingbeau

Pixie - have you tested early? or is it jst me?
Rb x


----------



## Izzybear

Kathy, Spagnelli & Joanna   so sorry


----------



## Andrianna_uk

Juls78 and Donna, very sorry


----------



## starrynight

Amanda ye i have been naughty but didnt want to say coz i dont want to get in to trouble but il retest on tuesday. Ru goin to test?xx


----------



## Rowingbeau

Hi Amanda and Starrynight....

My otd is wednesday, but have already tested and have faint line, very faint....anyone else had this?

Rb x


----------



## amanda79

RB ~ I havent tested yet (am I the only person who has waited for OTD?) A line is a line isnt it, as u have tested early I would guess it would just get darker surely

               

XXXXXXXXXXxx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Girls

Sending loads of      to all who have had a  , i'm so sorry xxx

My test date is a week tomorrow!!  I've had bleeding...yesterday!  No pains etc and it was a brownish colour...nurse says to try and not worry...

xxxx


----------



## Rowingbeau

Well done amanda, for holding out..... I am weak 

I think I will buy a different test just to see if my eyes are deceiving me..... I actually wondered if I was seeing things, but DH who is blind as a bat, even with glasses on, squinting, could see the very faint line....

  

Good luck for testing tomorrow I am     for you x
Rb x


----------



## LizzyM

Hi ya Ladies 

Firstly      for all of you that need them at the mo!

I am no longer going to be modding you   Skybreeze is now your Mod and a very good one she will be  
I wish you all lots of luck with your TTC journey you all very much deserve to get that long awaited 

Love Liz xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

So sorry to see all the sad news on this thread, the BFNs and chemical pgs    



...congrats to those with BFPs   and loads of luck to those still waiting to test (especially those who've managed to hold out until OTD!) 

Sorry I've not been posting and have been keeping a low profile on this thread but all the early testing was/is doing my head in.....I just don't see the point in all the unnecessary stress as 2ww is an anxious enough time as it is....personally I prefer to be PUPO as long as possible so I will be bowing out of posting on here anymore............but fingers crossed for everyone else  

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Leaf

to the BFNs and the chemical pgs - that's heartbreaking too. 

Lizzie, thanks for everything! And for all your good wishes. Hi to Skybreeze!

5 days after my tx and I felt little nipping pains this morning. Anyone else get that? I'm sure the little embies are so tiny I wouldn't feel any implantation so I hope there's nothing ectopic going on in there.. if only there was a little window and I could see.

Natasha I won't be testing early - I too like that feeling of being PUPO to last as long as possible!

Good luck to everyone testing today and tomorrow....   

xxxLeaf


----------



## Sinners

Hi Guys

I'm so sorry to hear about the negative tests.  . 

I'm also 5 days passed transfer. I've had so many different emotions.   Christams is difficult as everything seems to be directed towards kids.  

On the medical side - still bloated from the OHSS  and have nasty cold. I thought I had a period cramp last night, but still all clear. Its still far too early to know what is happening. I'm also trying to wait til the OTD (Monday 14th) before testing. But there is pharmacy just around the corner. Maybe HPT are getting too sensitive? 

Thinking of you all
Sinead


----------



## jarjj

Rb

I hope and pray that that line keeps getting darker and darker.

Pixie - How are you hun?  Not long now!  I'm provisionally booked in for follow up on wed @ 4pm.. Dr said to keep up with pesseries and do NOTHING (too late now! i'm at work) Still wants me to test Wed but I think it's pretty useless!

Joanne

xx


----------



## Leaf

Hi Sinners... we are testing on the same day. I have a test in the fridge that the clinic gave me. Apparently I can test on the 12th if I have a blood test but I can't bear the idea of phoning for the result and waiting on the line for some faceless person to tell me. I'd rather do it 2 days later in my own bathroom.

What do other clinics say about coffee by the way? Mine said it was fine to have moderate amounts, which surprised me. I am on  2 decaffs a day though. I must be so pure by now...

Har har DP will be doing the hoovering this weekend!

Lots of luck to Rb, Pixie and Joanne and all those testing soon or testing again.

xxxLeaf


----------



## Petal-pie

Hi 

Please can I join this group?  I am on the Nov/Dec treatment one as well, I am 7dp3dET OTD 12th Dec.  I was doing fine with 2ww until today, and today I sort of realised that I was only just half way through and the wait is so hard.  Today I have feelings like AF is just around the corner but I am hoping that this is just my 2 little embies bedding in for the next 9 months!!

 to all the people who have had BFN's.

 to everyone who is just waiting for OTD to hurry up and arrive!!!

Petal xx


----------



## HendryHope

Petal-pie, gotta keep that PMA up!! I'll think positive thoughts for you! My test date is the day after you, so we're at pretty much the same stage. What feelings have you had that AF is around the corner? Cramps? Cos I have been in agony yesterday and today, with very sore period-like cramps. Much sorer than I ever get with AF though. So sore I couldn't stand up straight at some points, and when it really stung I couldn't catch my breath. I thought it was very weird, as I didn't think I would be feeling anything at this stage. I didn't feel anything like this last cycle. Would I feel implantation pains? I tried to phone my nurse, but couldn't get a hold of her. The pains have eased now, they were at their worst this morning. I don't want to be a hypochondraic, but I don't want to take any risks either.


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi Ladies

Lots and lots of      

Just say hi, if you have any problems just let me know. Frankie B will be helping me out as well.  I look forward to getting to know you all. 
Good luck!!! 

Natalie xxx


----------



## starrynight

I just want to say good luck to everyone that gets    .

And sorry to everyone that gets    .

Rb a line is a line hunnie and dont worry about testing early its your choice  il pm you to see how u got on xx


----------



## Petal-pie

Hendryhope - my symptoms are more like a low dull ache which normally comes the day I start AF or the Day before.  Sorry you're not feeling well, I hope you get in touch with your nurse before the weekend.  I am sure that some people do feel very uncomfortable during implantation.

Petal x


----------



## leppyloo

Spag and all the other BFNs .... so sorry    .  I can empathise as I too had another BFN this morning.    However still no sign of AF.  Been told to stop my Progesterone now and AF will then probably arrive.  I hope I am put out of my misery soon ... can't cope with another few days of doubt!  

Good luck to all those testing over the weekend

Take Care

Leppyloo x


----------



## pixie g

Oh Leppyloo....    

....when will this awful run of BFN's end !!

petalpie -welcome to the 2ww...hope teh AF cramps have eased. You too hendryhope - they sound pretty severe pains ! Hopefully they're just your embies saying 'hi mum...we're HERE ' !!!!

Joanne - glad you've got a follow up booked on Wed - is that to test bloods, or to talk through how this cycle's gone ? Dr A tends to be pretty conservative when it comes to testing and keeping the pessaries up....which is a good thing I think. Because of that (and a little bit of pushing from me), we found my ectopic last cycle....if we'd just used the hpt only, goodness knows when we'd have discovered it. Hugs hun    

Sinead - welcome too ! keep away from those hpts !!!    ....think they're OK for using 'early' when you're not on tx, but I'm sure our clinics give us a specific OTD for a reason...try to keep sane over the next week !!   

Leaf -  little nipping pains always sound positive to me ! My first bfn I can still very clearly remember a similar pain that lasted for about 10 mins one evening. 100% convinced that was implantation. Saying that, can't remember feeling anything last time (ectopic)...nor this time  ....but every cycle really is very very different !

Natasha / leaf - I'm definately with you on wanting to be PUPO as long as possible !!! it's lovely being able to act and eat as if pg....I always hate the last few hours of PUPO, as I just want to stay in that lovely limbo of not having to face up to a potentially awful outcome !   

Liz - sorry to see you go - thanks for looking after us !...and hello to skybreeze !!!   

Rb - ooh naughty !!!  ...but a line's a line hun !!! great news ! I really really hope it sticks around and you get a much darker line on Monday. I'm sticking it out till Mon, as ET was only a week ago...think OTD is the earliest I'd even consider !

Amanda - know what you mean about beign scared before OTD. GOOD LUCK, and well done for sticking it out    

afm - had a lovely day out and about with my friend - NOT talking about 2ww / tx   Sitting here in a new Santa Hat waiting for DH to get home - I've decided it's the PMA Santa Hat !!!!    ...so may need to wear it constantly for the next 2.5 days ! had a few more tiny tiny little aches today, but that's all. Both friend and I talked to the embies when we said bye, to tell them to stick around...hoping friend's influence will have an effect !


----------



## vanessastelfox

hi can i be added otd 16/12 icsi 
vanessa xxxxxxxx


----------



## Rowingbeau

Today, I bought a clearblue digital, following my faint lines on 'first response' test.....and even though I have 5 days to go, I have got a 

I JUST CAN'T BELIEVE IT !!!!!!

RB X


----------



## kirst01

Congratulation RB. So so pleased for you  
xxxxx


----------



## kate41209

Ladies 

Thats me officially pregnant OTD today and have been the hospital for bloods to as taking part in a clinical trial for cylogest - so another 8 weeks of excessive wind, but a smal price to pay I know.

Not going to lie the 2ww was horrendous and thanks to much love an support from FF I got through it, I did bleed 5 days after transfer for one day, had severe stabbing pains 1 week after transfer and last Saturday was convinced my AF was paying us a visit. I still have a long way to go and now face another wait till our first scan so it really is a waiting game, so my advice enjoy the time to rest and relax catch up with old friends and family as once we all become parents we (hopefully) wont get a minute 

Thanks for the support and good luck you all
Lots of love 
Kate 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rowingbeau

So happy for you Kate xxx  
Rb x


----------



## cupcakes

Hi all,
Can i join? I am 3dpt with 1 blastocyst on board. otd is the 12th Dec. xx


----------



## pixie g

Kate and RB - CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!    

Rb - oh, I sooooo hope this is the start of a few BFPs....pleeeeease !!!


----------



## Frankie B

Hiya 

As Skybreeze said I will also be helping out so just popping in to say hello   if you need anything or have any problems please do not hesitate to pm Skybreeze or myself!

xxx


----------



## jarjj

Rb - I'm so pleased for you hun,      

Pixie - Not sure 'bout follow up - presume it's just to see how cycle went.

Joanne

xx


----------



## gettina

I'm afraid I'm a BFN in amongst what I hope will prove to be run of BFPs.
AF started the same day as during my last TWW (13 DPT) and a hpt was negative this morning (14 DPT). I will keep taking the utrogeston and retest on Sunday, my OTD, but I don't know why I'm planning this really as its so over.  A test would show positive by now if I had a chance and also it's just all so similar to last time which was a BFN. Except no AF pains - so no warning.
This second cycle is much harder than last time cos then we thought, well it would have been lucky to get a BFP first time, but for whatever reason - and perhaps due a little bit to all the visualising I did - both DDDDDH and I were so positive about it being successful this time. We've both worked from home today and I confess I've cried on and off all day.
So sorry for myself and for DH who I had soooo wnated to be sharing good news with.
Sorry for the rant and the me post but even just typing this has helped a tiny smidgen.
We did this cycle as fast as we could after the last one but this time think we'll take 6 months and try chinese herbs.
Going away for Christmas - can't face a fourth one at home ttc.
thanks for your support and advice at times and good luck to everyone
gettina


----------



## jarjj

Gettina,

I'm so sorry.  I started spotting 6 day after e/t and a/f 8 days after e/c.  Dr still wants me to test Wed and continue with pesseries but i don't see the point really when I know it's all over.

Even though i didn't expect a miraculous 1st time BFP it still hurt more than I could ever have imagined!   

Thinking of you and sending lots of    

Joanne
xx


----------



## gettina

Thanks Joanne,   back to you.
Off to bed now. And this w/e you can bet I will be enjoying lots of coffee and red wine hope you have some treats too.
x


----------



## Leaf

Hi Cupcakes and  Vanessa and welcome! Hope you are feeling chilled.

Many congrats to RB and Kate! Fantastic news.

Hugs to Gettina, and to Joanne if you are sure hun    

xxxLeaf (feeling fat from getting no exercise...)


----------



## Rowingbeau

Jonne and Gettina - I am sending you loads of                                    

It does hurt - it's unimaginable, especially for those who don't understand.....I am really thinking of you and sending you   for your next time.

Take very great care of yourselves xxx
Loads of love.
Rb x


----------



## jarjj

RB

Thanks so much hun.  Have you tested again this morning?

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## amanda79

Morning Ladies

Just to let you know I got a   this morning

A xxx


----------



## jarjj

Amanda 

I'm SOOOO happy for you - MANY congratulations

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Rowingbeau

Congrats Amanda xxx


----------



## Rowingbeau

Great to see BFP's again..... and massive     for all those who are suffering.xxx
Rbx


----------



## **girliepinx**

Congrtas amanda...bet your in shock?/

sorry to those who arent so lucky this time...thinking of you...xxx


----------



## Leaf

Wow Amanda - congrats!     Was your PMA better this time?

More    for yesterday's BFNs.

Hmm after yesterday's little nipping pains had a tiny bit of spotting today, 5 days after TX. I didn't have any spotting at all for my last 2 BFNs. But it could be anything.

    to all.

xxxLeaf


----------



## HendryHope

So sorry to hear about your BFN's Gettina and Joanne.   Thinking of you both.

Congrats Amanda, RB and Kate, you've boosted my PMA! 

Pains gradually eased throughout the day yesterday, still never managed to get hold of my nurse though. Been totally fine today. Wishing and hoping that maybe they were implantation pains.


----------



## daisy-may

evening girls .... i may be joining you as of tomorrow ... find out in the mornign if we are going for transfer at 11.30 or wait till tuesday to go to blast .....

better go and get some beauty sleep .... night  

daisy xxx


----------



## Leaf

Gettina, thinking of you. The second BFN I remember is particularly hard because you sort of expect it to work so it's even tougher coming back to earth. Take care of yourself hun - give yourself time to be miserable but you will feel better. This thing seems to me to be a numbers game so very best of luck when you try again.

Joanne too its incredibly disappointing and unfair. I'm spotting a bit more than I would like - it's gone on for 2 days now so I'm worried about it.

Welcome Daisy... hope all goes smoothly with your tx and beyond!

xxxxLeaf


----------



## pixie g

Hi all

just got back from a weekend away, and had to log on as soon as I walked in the door ! Amanda...Congratulations hun !!!! Yippeeee !! Are you still in shock ? 

Gettina - really sorry for your bfn. It's so difficult isn't it ? You try visualisation and PMA...but if you then get a bfn, it's much longer to 'fall'....yet you want and need to be positive through the 2ww for your own sanity. there's no point getting to ET and then saying 'well...it's not going to work'. Hope that makes sense ??! I know it really really hurts, but don't apologise for crying or me post - that's what we're here for ! 

joanne - how are you doing hun ?   

AFM - I've kept really busy over the last few days to try and keep some notion of sanity....but VERY nervous about testing tomorrow. I just feel so normal. I'm still trying to keep positive and hopeful (I even had a dream on Friday night that I did a test and it came up positive), but I'm getting more and more worried about getting a bfn tomorrow, and it all being over. I have no idea how I'd cope - we've invested so much in this 3rd DE cycle (5th IVF overall)....and having got to blast, if we get a negative, maybe we should call it a day. After all, this time we've had the best chance of succeeding that we ever have. Anyway, enough about my worries...we're still hoping....but I'm dreading going to bed tonight thinking 'in a few hours our lives will change forever and we'll know'....I'm scared !


----------



## amanda79

Pixie ~ yep still very much in shock, cant quite believe it   I was very nervous about doing the test and did it ran back to bed and told DH he can go and look at it because I dont want to. Heard him walk to the bathroom then run back to drag me to have a look. I was convinced it hadn't worked because like you I felt normal and I still do. I even dreamt when I managed to dose the night before that I woke up wiped and there was blood   Best of luck for the morning cant wait to hear your result


----------



## beckyyou

Hi 

would like 2 say hi to everyone

congrats on the BFPs and   to the BFNs

well had 1 emby put back in today had ec tue and can test in 12 days

becky


----------



## Charlie5

Hi everyone 

Congratulations Amanda!!

PIXIE- All the best for tomorrow  

I hope you don't mind me butting in i'm losing the plot testing on Friday but feel completly normal no symptoms have tested both showed -tive . Not very hopeful trying to be positive.

Lot's of LOVE
SarahXX


----------



## daisy-may

Just a quicky girls .... to say im joining the madhouse!!!!!!!!!!!! Had ET today, 2 grade 1 embies one a 6 and the other an 8 cell ..... test in 2 weeks ....

aargh !!!!!!!!!!

Will post properly tomorrow..... night all xxxx


----------



## Hola

Sarah - is your OTD NEXT Friday? As in 5 days?
X Hola


----------



## Plimsoll

Hello Ladies,
Can I get on the bandwagon................. had DEIVF transfer day 3 on 1/12/09, now 5 dpt and feeling crampy, hungry, thirsty and tired...
Wish me luck!
Plimsoll


----------



## Rowingbeau

Hi All.

Pixie - I have everything crossed for you  xx

Joanne - how are you hun?

Welcome to all the new ladies - this place has been the most tremendous support - whatever you are feeling, you can be sure someone else is feeling it too.... Thankyou FF !

Big     for all those with the bfns this time and of course many congrats to those bfps - of which, luckily, (and I do feel lucky, )I am one...
Tested again today and it is just beginning to sink in.
I feel guilty and so wish I could sprinkle some                                             

and get everyone their dream....never give up... after 7 years I have been getting tired of this.....but omg.....feel sooooo blessed.

Good luck everyone xxx
Rb x


----------



## pixie g

we got a v v faint line....so possibly a BFP !!    still feeling in limbo a bit - the line at 3 mins was sooo faint....but got much clearer after another few mins (although the test isn't meant to be read after 3 mins). I did another brand of test, which measures from 10hcg, and while still fainter than the control line, it was a definate line. BUT, we got a v v v faint line in the summer, which became an ectopic...so a bit worried that it may be biochem or not viable....but then again, it is only just 14 dpc . I'm going to ring my old clinic up at 8am, and see if they can fit me in for a blood test. Can't be doing with these hpts !!!

xxx


----------



## amanda79

Pixie ~ A line is a line so Congrats

A xxx


----------



## Charlie5

Pixie- congratulations on your positive !!

Hola- Yes test this Fridayxx


----------



## pixie g

Booked in for a blood test tomorrow morning...so got a long day's wait today. My old clinic (not the one I'm currently cycling with) measures 'days post fertilisation' so today is actually day 13 according to them...so too early for a blood test. tbh, that makes more sense to me, as I've always felt that today (14dpc) feels too early, especially considering others OTDs for 23rd Nov EC are all later on this week !

ooohhh...fingers crossed...


----------



## Petal-pie

Hi All,

Hope every one is ok and that their 2ww isn't dragging to much.  

Pixie G - a feint line is still a positive! Yeah congratulations!   

Amanda79 and Rowingbeau - Congratulations    

Plimsoll, Daisy-May and Beckyyou - Welcome    

   to all who have had BFN's.

My 2ww is going incredibly slow, now on 10dp3dt, I was positive until this morning.  My boobs are no longer sore and I feel completely normal, so obviously I have convinced myself it is all over.  I've not done a test yet, I am hoping my PMA returns soon as I don't want the dream to end just yet!

Petal xx


----------



## Charlie5

Hi Petal pie - I feel exactly the same and test on the 11th this Friday just don't feel any different this 2ww sends me


----------



## elenicom

Guys,

I feel awful... my OTD is tomorrow but I tested both Sunday and Today, both came up negative   then AF came   very light and some dried but still there......

We phoned the clinic (who are unaware that I tested early) and they advised to carry on with Cyclogest... not sure it is worth it!  

At this moment I am just hoping and praying that the lady that we did Egg Donation did had a better result than me.

I was meant to be in meetings with work but have phoned in sick (which is very unlike me)  I really thought we would do it this time, we have done everything we were meant to do... 

Perhaps I am being too negative, I am aware people are in worse positions that me... but I just feel awful

Helen


----------



## Petal-pie

Hi 

Helen - All I can say is listen to the clinic - very light bleeding could still be old blood from implantation.

Charlie5 - how horrid is this waiting lark, I am starting to loose it now!  Concentrating at work is incredibly hard!!

Petal x


----------



## Leaf

Fingers crossed for you Pixie. As Amanda says, a line is a line....

xxxxLeaf


----------



## hope4thebest

Hi,

I'm new and on y first 2ww so the odds are that I'll have lots more!   Anyway this is a nightmare. What do you ladies do to take your mind off of things especially if you don't work so are rattling around the house?


----------



## daisy-may

Hope for the best .... WE ALL EAT ICE CREAM !!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats what we do to distract ourselves       

daisy xx

By the way when do you test ??


----------



## jarjj

Rb

I'm ok thanks - at end of af.  Just looking forward to next tx and hope and pray I got HUGE FAT tummy or even baby this time next yr.  PLEASE!!!

Follow up Wed afternoon so just want to know when I can start again!  have put nearly a stone on in last few months - worried that scuppered my chances!  Boo Hoo

Got my sisters wedding next sat though - so just looking forward.  

hugs to all

joanne

xx


----------



## crazychick7178

Hi all,

Just wanted to note that my OTD was today and we got a . 

I'm scared to get excited because I've had spotting now for 9 days!!! Booked in for a scan on Xmas eve-hoping it'll be a fantastic early present.

Joanne- how are you??

Spagnelli- thinking about you.

RB- congratulations.

Thinking of everyone on 2ww

Vicky xx


----------



## pixie g

congratulations Crazychick !!!     Hope the spotting dies down, but think it can be pretty common in early pregnancy.
Wow - Xmas eve scan - what a fabulous early Xmas pressie !

g


----------



## Tikki

hello,

can i join you ...

i had 2 thawed day 5 blasts put back yesterday and test on the 16th... this is my 4th 2ww and i am dying for a cup of tea...

congrats to crazychick on your lovely new BFP, don't worry about the spotting- it really is pretty normal when you have been pumped full of drugs....

tikki. xx


----------



## Tikki

ps. ladies, i just wanted to say that i have had 2 BFPs in the past and on neither of them have i had ANY symptoms whatsoever in the 2ww...


----------



## crazychick7178

Thanks Pixie and Tikki- support def makes me feel stronger!!  

Just nervous about getting excited and then being devestated.

Pixie- let me know what happens on Wed- I had faint lines last week when i tested early

Vicky xx


----------



## pixie g

thanks Crazychick....I'm hoping my lines get darker and more sure too ! I'm still totally confused why they asked me to test so early - it's just agonising thinking 'am I / aren't I ' !! The clinic have asked me to test again on Wed, but I'm also going to get a blood test done tomorrow too - can't see the point in waiting around for hpts !  

Tikki - thanks for sharing your past lack of symptoms - it helps to hear from others who've felt the same. GOOD LUCK on this 2ww - can you not have decaff tea ? We use the decaff yorkshire tea, and DH says he can't tell the difference !

hope4thebest - lots of DVDs (I like comedy series, as want to laugh as much as poss in the 2ww !) / books / baking (never mind about the weight - this is a time for pampering !)...hope the time goes quickly for you.


----------



## Tikki

crazychick- do get excited as this is such a special time and you should enjoy it day by day... in my first pregnancy (my son) i would wake up each morning and say to my husband ' do you know what, i am a little bit pregnant'.... oh, and i worried madly but i also enjoyed it too...

pixie- about to go to sainsburys to buy de caf tea so will look for yorkshire tea- thanks..


----------



## Petal-pie

Tikki - thank you, that gives me a bit of PMA back.  I also had a look on one of the polls that asked for syptoms during 2ww and then BFP and some people on there said the same thing.  So yeah it could still be working!!

Leaf - Are your cats bengals?  I have one (Izzy) that looks the same, we used to have a gorgeous snow bengal as well but he was run over.    They are such beautiful cats.

Petal


----------



## daisy-may

i know its way too early but i feel so sick today   

daisy xx


----------



## Leaf

Many congrats Vicky, and welcome Tikki, Daisy-May and Plimsoll!

Petal I feel much like you at 8 dp5dtx. For some reason I was optimistic over the weekend as I saw what I hoped was implantation spotting and woke up early feeling excited yesterday, but today am symptom-free apart from feeling bleugh and am a bit down again. I know actually from when I was pg by accident years ago and miscarried at 6 weeks that I had no symptoms until I was 5 weeks preg. But still.

Yes my cats are Bengals. They are sitting here being chatty and grooming each other now, but will be beating each other up later. I love snow Bengals too! How old is Izzy?

Hope, I have Redbush tea as I like the taste and it's caffeine free. I have decaff Lavazza coffee but not sure if that's so good for you. I still eat chocolate as it contains theobromine but very little caffeine:

http://eccentricscientist.wordpress.com/2006/12/31/chocolate-sweetens-pregnancy/

xxxLeaf

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Julies

Hi everyone,

can I please join??  I've got 6 days left of my first 2ww and its starting to drag.  I'm dying for a glass of red wine to calm me down!!   So far I've managed to resist but I've been reading some of the other posts and I've convinced myself that one glass really won't do much harm (will it?) anyway, hopefully I'll be good.  I just LOVE the info posted by 'Leaf' on here about chocolate....thats fantastic news and I'll now be feeling guilt free as I tuck into my quality street infront of the tv.  
Good luck to you all.....      .  Only 6 days left for me and I'm feeling really nervous, and excited... Have been having mild pain and twinges for the past 2 weeks and now have sore boobs again. 

Julie  
xxxxx


----------



## Petal-pie

Welcome Juliesch1 - i know what you mean about a glass of wine, I have never gone so long without alcohol!

leaf - Izzy will be 9yrs old on Saturday, yours look young.  I also have 2 chocolate burmese who are 4 and still act like kittens so a bit of a mad house round ours.  To be honest Izzy has moved in with my Mum and Dad down the road as the other 2 got too much for her!  My mum constantly reminds that she is only lodging there though!

Petal x


----------



## Claire7

Petal pie - I have a Bengal kitten too. And i love her, she is just about a year old and i had her to the vet today as she has chlamydia. (not the same as humans get  lol) So she is feeling sorry for herself.
They are great how much they talk eh! Wouldnt be without my kitties.

My OTD is tomorrow and i am wetting myself! Never got this far on my first cycle, so am just hoping.

My boobs are killing me and i cant sleep because of it. and i am falling asleep everywhere.  So really hope it is my time tomorrow.

Good luck anyone else testing tomorrow!

Much Love Claire xxx


----------



## vicks67

Hi All, just popping on to say I tested this morning 14days post 6day transfer, and got a BFP! In shock really and can't believe it! I've been getting quite a lot of cramps so am a bit concerned that all might not be well, so we'll see.

Lots of hugs to those with BFNs and congrats to those with BFPs.


Vicky


----------



## **girliepinx**

congrats vicks, be pos hun i had similar symptoms...you jus never know...what next on agenda...does your clinic do bloods or jus wait for scan


----------



## vicks67

Thanks, Beta tomorrow then scan at 6/7 week scan unless levels low then i guess more tests to see if they increase.
fingers crossed!


----------



## Petal-pie

Vicks67 - Congratulations on your BFP!! 

Claire7 - Your little kitten is gorgeous.  I have just worked out how to get your own photo on so have uploaded one of Izzy!  I am amazed how popular Bengals are, apparently Hugh Grant bought one for Jemima Khan from the breeder we got Iz from!

Petal xx


----------



## beckyyou

hi   

just like 2 say hi and can i join you? had et yesterday a blast put back so   jnr sticks 

                2 everyone

 
Becky


----------



## jarjj

Becky

Wishing you lots of luck

  



Joanne

xx


----------



## Taxmin31

Good evening all

I've just stumbled across this thread. My test date is the 10th Dec - 3 days and counting. I've been really good and not stressing, but that's all changed today as I'm suddenly feeling stressed and want to know the result. 

Has anyone ever tested early using HPT? I'ver never been tempted to before, but am this time. I will try to hold off though. 

Good luck to you all 

Em x


----------



## pixie g

Claire - good luck for testing tomorrow !

Vicks67 - congratulations !!! hope all's well with your beta...

Becky - welcome and good luck !


----------



## Rowingbeau

Hi all, My gosh there are so many new folks on here....can't keep up, but wish you all           

Helen - sorry to hear you are feeling rotten - it is so hard. Take the advice of the clinic, I really hope things turn out well for you, hang in there xxx 

Joanne -     I am so sorry it didn't work out for you this time but am sooooo glad you are able to think about your next cycle. Keep us posted - I will have everything crossed for you that it will be 'your' time then     


Good luck to all those testing soon,     for the people who need them and 
 for all those who have good news.

Rb x


----------



## starrynight

Hey girls congrats to vicks rebs and pixie woohoo  

And the early tester rb lol congrats its ok i tested early to .

Sorry to any    

Well girls today is test date but i have actually known since friday i just didnt wnt to say anything incase i got in trouble for testing early and didnt want any1 to burst my bubble lol So it a    for me am very nervous aswell incase something goes wrong but need to try and think positive.

Good luck everyone on the 2ww xxx


----------



## jarjj

Rb - Thanks Hun,


Starrynight - MANY congratulations - am so happy for you!  



Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Joanne- when is your follow up? Is it this Wednesday?? 
Congrats starry night

xxxx


----------



## Sinners

Hi all fellow 2WW'ers

How are you doing? congratulations to bfp and a big hug to those who need it.

I'm just over half way though the 2WW. It's very difficult. I've no symptoms at all. Been up and down. A bit down today. Heard from clinic that the remaining embryos did not grow enough to freeze. But talking to you guys really helps to keeps me positive.  

I was made redundant earlier this year which has made arranging clinic appointments easier. I'm very impressed with those of you who are working full time. My last manager (a woman) was not very sympathetic. DH bosses have been great though.

I live on cups of tea. I've tried nearly all brands of de-caf tea and agree that Yorkshire is the best. I'm glad chocolate is OK as My DH bought me an advent calender with chocolates behind the little windows!

Good luck to the testers! 
Sinners


----------



## hope4thebest

Good luck everyone and congratulations to all those who have a BFP, commiserations to those who have to do it all again next month!  

I test around the 17th December but am not holding my breath. My (.)(.)s are tender and I have that feeling that I get when my period is due in a week. Still, it's our first month. What is more worrying is wishing the time away. I don't want to wake up in a years time, not pregnant and wonder if I actually "lived" much during that time or just watched the clock.


----------



## pixie g

Starrynight - CONGRATULATIONS !!!!! That's fab news...and to have known since Friday too - not sure I could have kept it secret so long !!!   
Enjoy your pregnancy - do you have a scan date yet ??


----------



## Tikki

starry nights- congratulations.....       

hope4the best- it is too early hun to feel anything so stay positive...

sinners- the 2ww is designed to make you feel like this so PMA PMA to you..

realistically girls- regarding pregnancy symptoms, from a physiological point of view the hormones are not in a high enough concentration until around 6 weeks pregnant to cause any symptoms and lets face it... those symptoms are the same as a period coming anyway so try not to overanalyse

take care girls,
tikki. xx


----------



## CAT_77

Hi All
I am joining you all on the 2ww. Only on day 4 so not testing until 18th Dec....what a great Xmas present that would be. 
This is my first cycle of IVF so have taken the full 2 weeks off work and trying to stay positive without getting my hopes up.


Good Luck to everyone x


----------



## pixie g

OMG......just got my blood test results back, and at 271.....it's a     !!!! never thought I'd post this, but...I'm pregnant !!
Still a little in shock, as the highest we've ever had before at this stage is around 40....but hoping that our little 'un sticks around for us.     I'm going to go back on Thursday for a 48 hr repeat test, and hope that the levels have doubled...  . Ist scan is booked in for Xmas eve...pleeeeease give us the best early Xmas present ever !!

NB. for those still on the 2ww, I had absolutely no symptoms at all. I'm really really hoping that some kick in soon so that I can believe it's true (although I'm sure I'm going to regret saying that !)


----------



## kizzywizzypink

YAY Pixie thats fantastic congrats hunnie


----------



## Tikki

woo hoo hoo Pixie, that is fabulous news and such lovely levels too..... congratulations!!!!


----------



## daisy-may

afternoon girls ... sorry ive neglected you recently  but ive been reading all about you. Just dont find muct time to post with everything at the mo and a poorly little man but hes in bed, my dinner is in the oven and ive got some time 

Right .....

PIXIE - 271 is a great blood result !!!!!!!!!!!! And yes you are pregnant !!!!!! What in amazing christmas prezzie for you .. to see your little bens(s) on christmas eve .... will be thinking of you honey xx  

CAT - i test the day before you but i know ill cave in and be testing from next week 

Oh and i agreee with TIKKEE ... try not to over analyse .... it only makes things harder and puts more pressure on you ...... ( someone may have to remind me of this statement a few days before i test !!!! )

HOPE$THE BEST - We are testing buddies !!!!!!!!

STARRYNIGHT - Congratulations to you honey !!!!

SINNERS, KIRST, JO, RB, TAXMIN, BECKY, PETAL, VICS -      

Sorry but brain has gone ... love and hugs to the rest of you out there ....

Much love daisy xxxxxx

Im feeling funny today ... guess the bloomin progesterone  bullets are kicking in .....


----------



## daisy-may

Oh and forgot to mention .....

[fly]PMA PMA PMA - we can and will be pregnant for christmas .... dont give up on me yet girls .... we can do this !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/fly]!


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty,

yes, follow up tomorrow @4pm



Joanne

xx


----------



## Aloe

Hi everybody waiting,
has anybod experienced a "pulling-feeling" (don't know quite how to explain the feeling) in lower abdomen but ONLY on one (right) side?
Thanx for any replies


----------



## vicks67

Hi, just a quick post. I had cramps all the way through 2ww and was absolutely convinced AF was due to start and still got a BFP, so don't give up hope, you really never know.
Aloe-i had a heaviness in the lower abdomen alot but it wasn't particularly one sided, more generalised than that. 

Vicks


----------



## Aloe

Aloe said:


> Hi everybody waiting,
> has anybod experienced a "pulling-feeling" (don't know quite how to explain the feeling) in lower abdomen but ONLY on one (right) side?
> Thanx for any replies


----------



## Rowingbeau

Starrynight - many congrats.....I had a feeling....mmmmm  - thought your ticker was interesting today... 

So happy for you.
Also, Pixie - many congrats to you to (hope I havent left anyone out)

   for those needing it right now...

Rb x


----------



## Rowingbeau

Aloe - I had that pulling feeling and still do - I have just got a bfp but not sure if that is anything to do with it...but even now, at night especially. when I turn over, I have to do it carefully otherwise it feels like I am pulling a muscle, generally more right side, but not always.
I just don't know what this is. It is in the ovary area and also lower down, like a 'painful' twinge...weird eh? 
Rb x


----------



## Hola

Hi Rowingbeauty -
This pain you are describing is caused by the enlarged ovaries and will stay with us for a few weeks. Totally normal, but very annoying and painful. Turn over slowly  
X Hola


----------



## Aloe

gemmy_gemgems said:


> hiyi Girls
> 
> Still having no symptoms since ET on Friday (had a wee bit of cramping on the Sat but thats it)... no sore boobies, nothing!! Is this normal? lol... becoming rather obsessed trying to spot symptoms etc.
> 
> xxx


Hi there,
don't worry it's still very very early! Keep on being positive!!
All the best 
Aloe XX


----------



## starrynight

Rb i thought you would have guessed that i tested early lol But owell i don't care now i just    everything keeps going ok for me. Am worried tho coz i don't take the crione gel now!! And i begged my clinic to do bloods for me but they refused   . How have you worked out how far along you are? Will i go by the calculator on here?

Aloe  had pains in my stomach last wk i was convinced af was going to come.

Hola how u doing?

Do i work out my dates from when i had ec does anyone know?

xx


----------



## amanda79

starrynight said:


> Rb i thought you would have guessed that i tested early lol But owell i don't care now i just   everything keeps going ok for me. Am worried tho coz i don't take the crione gel now!! And i begged my clinic to do bloods for me but they refused  . How have you worked out how far along you are? Will i go by the calculator on here?
> 
> Aloe had pains in my stomach last wk i was convinced af was going to come.
> 
> Hola how u doing?
> 
> Do i work out my dates from when i had ec does anyone know?
> 
> xx


you are 4w6d just like me Due date 11th aug

xxx


----------



## starrynight

Thank you amanda  when is your 1st scan? Mine aint till the 29th xx


----------



## amanda79

starrynight said:


> Thank you amanda when is your 1st scan? Mine aint till the 29th xx


23rd dec I will be 7 weeks then


----------



## Leaf

Hello all and congrats Starrynight!!!

Sinners we are at the same stage. I don't know what's happened to my remaining two embryos - they were under observation to see if they could be frozen. The clinic was trying to call me last week about it but I didn't have time to take the calls - need to call them back. I think they'd have called back or left a message on my voicemail if it was good news.

I feel bad today because I was so busy at work that I forgot everything and was four and a half hours late taking one of my progynova tablets. Hope my little embies are ok. Another busy day tomorrow then I can relax on Thurs and Fri.

Hugs to all,

xxxLeaf


----------



## pixie g

Leaf - taking your progynova a few hours late shouldn't affect it at all. I went to a conference a few weeks ago and forgot my pills...I rang the clinic to check, and they told me not to worry a jot.

wow - work really does sound busy - a great way to take your mind off the 2ww !!

Amanda & starrynight -2 weeks till scan...whoo hooo !!! Mine's on the 24th when I'll be 6+4 - bit worried that it'll be too early to see a heartbeat, but think I'd rather know if there's anything in there before Xmas even if it's only the fetal pole / sac.

Gemmy - I've had no symptoms at all - keep positive !!


----------



## Rowingbeau

Amanda ,starrynight and pixie - my scan is on the 23rd (I will be 6 weeks and 2 days)

Does anyone know what board we move on to now? I feel awkward being on here post bfp, a bit guilty....

Rb x

PS #
I still check in to see how everyone is xx


----------



## amanda79

Rowingbeau said:


> Amanda ,starrynight and pixie - my scan is on the 23rd (I will be 6 weeks and 2 days)
> 
> Does anyone know what board we move on to now? I feel awkward being on here post bfp, a bit guilty....
> 
> Rb x
> 
> PS #
> I still check in to see how everyone is xx


I have been posting on the waiting for 1st scan thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=206857.1035


----------



## Sinners

Hello all

Well done to bfp'ers. Hopefully there will be allot more of us joining you on the first scan board!!  

Like Leaf, my OTD is on Monday, we are going into hospital after lunch for test. what are you doing?
This week seems to be dragging, but still not given into home testing. No signs of anything -positive or negative. However, I still get worried everytime I go to loo. A bit neurotic as I know there's nothing we can do to change things now. Have to try and stay calm. Any ideas? 

And big hug for anyone who got bad news. We are here for you.      

xx Sinners


----------



## Skybreeze

_Morning all

Pixie... Congratz sweetie, have a wondefull pregnancy... Why not join the babydust area, *trimesters boards*... CLICK HERE

Aloe... Have you had IVF?? If so I would say its something to do with EC. Your ovaries will still be swollen. Good luck with the rest of your 2ww.

starrynight.. Congratz hun! Have a wondeful pregnancy!! Here is *FF due date calculator*... CLICK HERE There is a link on top to the *Trimesters board*. Good luck.

Amanda.... Huge congratz sweetie!!! 

Can I please remind you ladies who have had a BFP, this is a 2ww boards... You are more then welcome to post advice but scan/pregnancy talk should be in the babydust area.... *Bun in the Oven ~ * CLICK HERE

Good luck to ladies testing soon!! And love to others.

Natalie xxx _


----------



## jarjj

As expected it's BFN this morning   .  See what Dr says at follow up this afternoon.  I'm still hopeful and positive and want to start again when we can.

 to all

joanne

xx


----------



## molly76

Hi everyone, congrats to the   and lots of hugs to the BFN 
I had my ET on the 05/12/2009 and had 2 embies at 7 cells transferred. I've taken the rest of the week off work, I don't know if that's a good thing or not. I'm trying not to dwell on things but the highs and lows are difficult to deal with. I'm so glad I found this site. My OTD is 22/12/2009- 13 more sleeps.Fingers x and best wishes to all x


----------



## Claire7

Hey Guys

BFN for me yesterday! Don't know what else i could have done.  

I had the sorest boobs, sick, falling a sleep every day, pulling feeling in my abdomen. No AF type pains till it started last night. So i am now, if we do a nest time, never ever listening to my body again. i was completely convinced i was pregnant!!

On wards and up wards eh! 

xx


----------



## Aloe

Hi Claire7,
BFN for me this orning as well   
Good luck for you 
XXX


----------



## Tikki

joanne, claire & aloe-     for each of you ......


----------



## pixie g

Joanne, Claire and Aloe - I'm really sorry...   . I hope you can take some time to come to terms with this result before starting to move onto whatever's the next step for you.


----------



## molly76

Joanne, Claire and Aloe, I'm so sorry to hear about  BFN, so disappointing and I   it will work one day x


----------



## Pinot

Hi All,

Can I join you please? We're on IVF #4 and had 2 expanded blasts put back this morning   Trying to keep a PMA but not too positive as it means I have a lot further to fall if another BFN. We can't win really, can we   I've spent the day on the sofa and have the same planned until Friday going on the theory of if they impant it will be between day 5 and 7 and then will return to normal on Saturday -  nothing mad of course but might even venture to Tesco - oooooh the excitement (with DH carrying the bags of course!).

Lizzy - please could you put me on the testing page for 20th December? 

I shall have a good read through the last few pages and hopefully catch up with where you all are.

Love Pinot xx


----------



## Charlie5

Hi everyone 

  to everyone going through this

I think it's all over for me, pains in ovaries like before AF is due and tested this morning BFN gearing myself up for the worst    test on Fri


----------



## Aloe

Good luck   
XX


----------



## tillergirl

Hello Ladies,

Congrats to the   now you just have the wait until the first scan to cope with, which was worse than the 2ww for me last time.

I got back from my trip to the UK last night. DH & I found a lovely flat and are waiting to hear that we have been approved so can rent form the 1st of Jan. I CV dropped and online applied for loads of jobs at least 1 has got to result in some employment. I haven't had any symptoms, really bad AF cramping today I was sure I was going to start as it is nearly due. I have had the lightest and slightest of bleeds today and has now stopped again as have cramps so we will see what happens overnight.

Good luck to all those testing in the next few days.

Sarah.


----------



## Leaf

Welcome to the mayhem Pinot and Molly, take it easy if you can!

Glad you've found a flat, Sarah - hope it all goes through smoothly.

Charlie fingers crossed for you tomorrow.

   for Joanne, Claire and Aloe. It's so unfair, seems such a lottery.

Pixie, thanks for the reassurance on my late progynova. Let's hope there was enough of it sloshing around me system. That stuff makes me look younger, so it must be evil!

Sinners I'm doing an HPT - apparently I could do a blood test on Saturday but don't fancy the long trek to my clinic and then having to be told over the phone. I think I will do the test and make DP look at it for me. On Sunday I've arranged to meet some friends for lunch miles away in the Cotswolds. Not sure if that's the right thing to do but figure I'll want to be distracted.

I had a headache yesterday and today - had to take paracetamol - but it's gone now.

Here's hoping for BFPs for all those testing tomorrow and over the weekend and of course on Monday!

xxxLeaf


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi ladies! mind if i join you? I had fet yesterday with one blast put back, testing on 19 dec. That's if i get that far, as bled after only 6 days in my fresh cycle so am on 3 pessaries a day which is extra fun obviously! We actually had 2 frozen blasts but one did not survive, i was a bit gutted about that but just trying to focus on the one that we had put back. Looking forward to getting to know you ladies, hope i last longer here than 6 days!


----------



## kazzy44

Hello everyone - would like to join this thread please as I am now on our 2WW. 

So happy for all those of you who have got BFP and so so sorry to those of you who it hasn't worked for this time. I've been on the 2WW twice before and it's so so hard not to feel    or to be tempted to test early   . All we can do is support eachother    and say lots of   .

Had FET today. 3 emblies were thawed - two survived. 1x2 cell grade 1 and 1 x3 cell grade 1 were transferred      

Looking forward to    

Kazzy xxx


----------



## Elby

Hi everyone

Can I please be added to the list please - my test date is Friday 18th.

Good luck everyone who has not tested yet and big     to those that got BFNs.

I had 2 blastocysts transferred today under general anaesthetic, having had a horrible day on Monday where they didn't manage to do it. I'm hoping they're hardy embryos surviving all the drama so far and it will be 3rd time lucky!  I think lots of relaxing is now in order and luckily hubby is very keen to pamper me    

   

Elby


----------



## kazzy44

Elby - Well done for today and wishing you good luck for the 19th        

Meant to say our test date is 23rd December    . Off to bed now as it's been a big day for us and I'm shattered.

Kazzyxx


----------



## tillergirl

Morning Ladies,

Well not my turn this month as AF is here properly now, and doing the count forward to ovulation that will be Christmas day/boxing day. so propably wont be tx again this month.

Take care and good luck to those still to test I shall see you all again in the New Year.

Sarah


----------



## daisy-may

sorry to hear its over for you sarah      sending you some hugs xxx

hope you are all ok and feeling positive .... we can do it gorls ... just dont give up too soon !!!!!!!!!!!

Me im ok, im now 4dp 3dt and feeling shattered ... no symptoms even though i know its too early ... ordered some HPT's of tinternet and pick them up today ( boots by the way, and also in-store ) and plan to hide them in the house. I tested yesterday to see if trigger out of system and it was coz there was nothing, not even a faint line so its all gone ....

7 days to go !!!!!!!!!

love to you all, daisy xx


----------



## daisy-may

is anyone elses skin dripping in goose fat ?? Mine is so greasy, and not just my face ... its horrid    

daisy xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hey daisy. I'm a bit spotty but it's just my face. I am 2dp5dfet. Yesterday my boobs were sore and it wasn't trigger related as no hcg shot for an fet. But today they aren't hurting and it was too early anyway, why is my body playing tricks on me?!


----------



## Leaf

So sorry to hear that, Sarah. Take care of yourself.  

Daisy, come to think of it my face is a bit shiny...

Welcome Elby,  Kazzy and Mrs Rock! Take it easy, ladies and here's wishing you the best of luck...

I'm feeling a bit down today. I've been so busy at work but now the pressure's off a bit and I'm working from home today, I feel depressed in advance in case it hasn't worked. The Monday test is looming and I'm the opposite of wanting to test early - I think I'd put the test off for as long as possible if I could!

I'm going to make a cup of decaff and go and stand in the garden... I should really do something about xmas but can't get my brain in gear.

Hugs to all of us xxxLeaf


----------



## judgessuk

I'm hoping and     for everybody  

I'm nearly 40 and had my first ec 2th Dec (sadly only 4 eggs were collected   ), I then had a single 2 cell (ICSI) fertilized et on
the 4th  ..... Was very disappointed as I was expecting eggs to be frozen etc.  To date I've not had any symptoms, apart from
a sharp shooting pain down my left hand side.  Not sure if it's a bad or good sign, or just down to the meds.

I'm feeling surprisingly very calm (maybe something to do with the Yoga and meditation I had been practicing before treatment!), 
but after 6 miscarriages (conceived naturally) and then 4 years of trying unsuccessfully, I guess I've become numb to feeling
anything.  I'm guessing it's a coping mechanism within myself   .

I said that if this didn't work I would no way go through treatment again... however, I've changed my mind, I cannot give up at the
first hurdle... I will try again!  I only had 1   moment thank goodness... and funny enough the hormones that are supposed to
send us loopy, seem to have balanced me out....    .. hence why my poor DH thinks it's well worth trying again if we're not blessed
this time round... he likes the new chilled me     

Take care, sending you all BIG cwtch's and have my fingers and toes crossed for you xxxx


----------



## molly76

Hi Gang,
I'm 5dp3dt and have lots of spots, maybe progesterone?? I'm having a good positive day, then next day all negative. I have back pain on and off, which I think can be common and had a pain in right side!! Too much dwelling on pains? I then I go on FF and  read other people's pains and panic!!
I think it's worse as I'm not from Scotland and my family are not close by, my husband is away working until test date 22nd Dec  so I've too much time to think! I took this week off work to rest as much as possible, I hope to go back to work Monday, at least that'll keep my mind off things. Good wishes to everyone.    will work for us all going through this xx


----------



## Sinners

Hi 2wwer's

First- Sarah, Joanne, Claire and Aloe so sorry to hear your news. Big hug from all of us. 

And a big welcome to the newbies, Elby, Kazzy, Mrs Rock and judgessuk. 

I'm 4 days away from OTD (Monday)

Getting very nervous. Have no real symptoms.  Yes a few spots on forehead and I feel a bit bloated like PMT. Just so very very emotional. I haven't told my friends or family about tx and like Molly my DH has had to go to a conference (luckily only for two nights). So it a lifeline to have FF. 

Have booked a hair cut this afternoon to take my mind off waiting but with all these hormones I fell like asking the hairdresser to shave my head!

Best wishes to this weekends testers.

Sinners


----------



## molly76

Hi Sinners,

It's a total mind game isn't it, the highs and lows of it. Good luck with your test,        it's good news. Keep positive PUPO as they say. Enjoy and relax getting your hair done and leave it on, no head shaving! Way too cold at the moment anyway!!        
to us all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SamJ

Hiya

Please add me to the list IUI tx - test date 25 Dec..   yikes .Would have been the 21st if not for my lazy ovaries.

thanks

sam


----------



## amanda79

SamJ said:


> Hiya
> 
> Please add me to the list IUI tx - test date 25 Dec..   yikes .Would have been the 21st if not for my lazy ovaries.
> 
> thanks
> 
> sam


welcome sam Scan went well today then

xxxxx


----------



## SamJ

Hi Amanda

2 follies at 16 & 17  

basting tomorrow, so all i well here, had my trigger this morning.


so all is well - phew and a lot happier

Sam


----------



## awaywiththefaeries

Hi girls,

Congrats to the BFPs
 to the BFNs

Well tomorrow is OTD after 2dt of 2 reasonable quality embbies. And I haven't even had a sneaky early test!!

I was very down last weekend, really lost all my PMA,  I've had AF aches n pains ever since ET.

I've had no bleeding, just discomfort.

This week I've been very calm and matter of fact.  Still not feeling positive, gut feelings and too  much internet surfing!!

Good luck to everyone else on the 2WW 

AWTF
x x


----------



## cupcakes

Hi all,

Well i am officially going crazy on this 2ww. I test on Saturday. I think i already know that it hasn't worked though  

Love to everyone else xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi cupcakes, why do you think it's bad news? I've read that lots of people don't get any symptoms in the 2 ww, if that helps?


----------



## starrynight

I just want to say good luck to everyone in the 2ww and i didnt have any symptoms either and still dont so it doesnt mean anything lol xx


----------



## Skybreeze

_Hi Ladies

SamJ.. Welcome to the 2ww!!! Good luck with basting tomorrow!!!   

Cupcake... Hang in there sweetie, syptoms mean nothing in the 2ww!!! Trust me the amount of ladies on here who was convinced totally that there cycle had failed and low and behold a love BFP!! Anything is possible! Good luck.

*Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow!!!

Natalie xxx*_


----------



## Lilla My

Please could you add me to your list! Name:- Lilla My . Treatment:- DEIVF , Test Date 18th December.
Please Stick!
Thank you 
Good luck Everyone!

Hugs    

Lilla My xxx


----------



## awaywiththefaeries

Morning ladies,

Well, a bfn for me today    deep down already knew the result so at least it wasn't a total surprise to me.

Good luck to the rest of you, I'll be thing     for you all.

Best wishes

AWTF


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

hiyi Girls

OTD tomorrow... BUT have had a horrendous bleed since yesterday morning so its over for me for now xx


----------



## Hola

Hi Gemmy -
A massive   to all BFNs. 
Gemmy -  a bleed doesn't automatically mean that it's over, there are many possible reasons for a bleed. I don't want to get your hopes up and I am not saying that bleeding is a great sign, but you still NEED to test, honey! My friend bled, didn't test, stopped her medication and found out 6 days later that she was pregnant.
X Hola


----------



## Charlie5

Hi everyone

 for me too 

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Leaf

Massive hugs for AWTF and Charlie.     But Gemmy, keep taking the medication, Hola is right.
AWTF, even if you suspect it's still a massive disappointment. It's so unfair! Charlie, take care of yourself and hope your DH is looking after you too. It just feels like a lottery sometimes.

Welcome to the thread, Lilla My. Hope you have a good 2ww - well it's nearer a 1ww!

I've had a terrible headache for 4 days - paracetamol doesn't quite make it go away.

Sticky vibes to all us (increasingly) crazy ladies.

xxxLeaf


----------



## daisy-may

morning girls ....

Huge hugs to thoes who need them ..      

not much to report here except i was so hot all day yesterday, just couldnt cool down, spent the day at home in tshirt and shorts with the heating off .... hubby thought i was nuts when he got is and sat for the entire evening in his down jacket !!!!!!!! And went to bed last night at abotu 8 as couldnt keep my eyes open and then couldnt sleep ....

To make matters worse hubby started snoring and kept in going and going   so i ended up on the sofa from 2, not sleeping v well. Little man not well either so couldnt go into his room to the other bed ...

Feeling fragile today ..... need some sleep !!!!!!!

daisy xx

Positivity is fading fast today ( hope its sleep deprevation ) had loasda symptoms last time and even implantation bleed ..... im 5dp 3dt and have 6 days till test day ..... I know ive got to stay away but the pee sticks are starting to call me !!!!!!!!!! Help !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skybreeze

_*Hi lovely 2ww ladies

Charlie5 ~ I am very very sorry sweetie  

Gemmy ~ Hola is right you need to test hun, regardless of any bleeding. Its not uncommon to bleed in pregnancy 

awaywiththefaeries ~ I'm very sorry hun   



Lilla My said:





Please could you add me to your list! Name:- Lilla My . Treatment:- DEIVF , Test Date 18th December.
Please Stick!
Thank you 
Good luck Everyone!

Hugs    

Lilla My xxx

Click to expand...

All added hun

Lot of love and BFP!!!
Natalie xxx*_


----------



## molly76

Hi everyone,
Well I've been a blubbering wreck the last few days,I'm 6dp3dt and the last few days have been terrible, can't cope with the tears    . Of course it's worse as I'm off work, away from family and friends and DH is away working on the rigs!  I'm trying to have a PMA but comes and goes, I think it's because I started IVF back in Sept and the down reg took ages, I feel this will fail and I don't know how I'll cope if fails, I'll have to of course and move on. I've read that days 4-7 are bad, am hopeful this is true, I'm sure the progesterone doesn't help and because I was on the nasal spray which didn't work and then burselin injections for weeks, my body cant cope with surge of horomones Anyone else experience the same?? Hope everyone on here is doing well and coping. Thinking of everyone xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Big







to all those with BFNs

Congrats to the BFPs 

  to those still waiting to test

.....and update from me is BFN.....spotting started 11dp3dt...tested BFN...bleeding is now very heavy and painful and still testing BFN which clinic have accepted as it's 13dp3dt today.........so all meds stopped.

This was our 7th IVF/FET cycle (5th fresh)......we're not having any more fresh cycles as although money isn't an issue, emotionally we can't put ourselves through this again. We do have 6 snowbabies though so won't abandon them and will use them at some point.....just need some time out....and will continue to ttc naturally as we've managed natural miracles before (most recently this summer) so who knows....... 

Love & luck 
Natasha xx


----------



## Skybreeze

*So sorry Minxy    Take care and good luck with your snowbabies. 

Natalie xxx*


----------



## Leaf

Hi Molly,

It must be very difficult with your DH away and being distant from your family and friends. It's good to rest and when I was at work I was just dying to get home and rest but now I'm home I'm left with my THOUGHTS - help! So I can imagine how you feel. The medication might be affecting you too. Can you find some escapist books to read or something? Try to distract yourself somehow...

Hi Minxy, so sorry to hear about your BFN. It sounds like you need some time to recover, but lovely to know that you have those snowbabies!  

xxxLeaf


----------



## nbr1968

Dear Minxy

Because you have been so kind to me in the last when I saw you were going for your 7th tc I was following your journey and had everything crossed for you - you are so supportive to so many other women that you deserve the best. I was so sorry to learn that it was a BFN for you again - life is so unfair - so many out there don't deserve to be mums and you and your Dh would make the best parents.

I don't know what to say (words never seem to be enough  ) other than I am thinking of you and hope that the new decade wakens your snowbabies and they are ready to make you and DH a Mummy and Daddy.

Nbr68xxx


----------



## molly76

Thanks for the kind words Leaf x Best wishes to you.
Minxy- I'm so sorry for you and your DH, it's so unfair and it's true, you'd make a great mother, you've been a great support to so many people going through this, I'm new to FF and I'm so glad I found this website as it's a very positive one. I'll         for you that one day your dream will come true and it's great you have snowbabies                
Best wishes to     to all  xx


----------



## Petal-pie

Hi Everyone,

I am so sorry for those who have had BFN.     

Congratulations to those who have had BFP's.  

So sorry that I haven't been around much this week.  I did an early test with first response on Tuesday which was 11dp3dt, and it was a BFN so I lost all my PMA.  I didn't want my grumpiness to rub off on any of you!  Did another test this morning 14dp3dt which was faintly positive.  I am trying not to get too excited as it was only feint and I thought by now with a test as sensitive as First Response it would be stronger.  The clinic have told me to repeat it in a couple of days. So we are now   that it sticks and stays positive!

Petal xx


----------



## Mrs Rock

Petal, yay! Praying it just gets stronger for you! Does anyone know whether sore boobs might be from my natural cycle starting up again after stopping nasal spray 8 days ago? I am 3dp5dfet and i really don't want to let myself get my hopes up if that's all it might be. I was so devastated last time when i had bfn that would rather not start hoping and then be gutted again


----------



## Petal-pie

Thanks Mrs Rock, my boobs were really sore until 9dp3dt, which I put down to the trigger injection leaving my system.  No symptoms since then which was part of the reason for my loss of PMA!   In the polls section there is one for symptoms during 2ww there are some ladies there who got BFP's after having no symptoms during their 2ww.

Petal xx


----------



## Minnienoodle

The progesterone pessaries (if you are on those) make your boobs sore as well.

Mins x


----------



## Mrs Rock

Thanks girls! I didn't have the trigger shot, but i am on 3 progesterone pessaries a day so it could be those. It's not that i don't want to think positive but i know it's too early for symptoms and if i let myself read into stuff i'll feel so much worse if it's bfn. Want to keep grounded.


----------



## Pinot

Cyclogest always makes my (.)(.)s sore as well. Mine were so sore the night before last it was uncomfortable to lay on my front 

*Minxy* - I'm so sorry to hear your news  I've been through no where near as much as you, but as this is my 6th cycle (4th fresh), I can imagine how you're feeling. But as you point out, you can get pg naturally so keep trying 

*Molly* - sending a big  your way as I know exactly what it's like having a dh away. Mine was in the US for 2 of our 2wws and it was hell. I really do sympathise as even though they aren't much use during the 2ww, at least they are someone who want a BFP as much as you do and will listen to ramblings of what it this, what if that!

Well my mind is all over the show! Having had two good blasts put back, I just keep thinking I don't feel any different to any other 2ww and that if I can't get pg with the best possible options on board then will I ever?? Also have a horrible spot  OTD is the 20th but others on FF with blasts seem to be less so I'm already trying to decide how early I can test. Naughty I know but please don't send the  It's my work do (all staying over in hotel) on Friday 18th and would like to test that morning so that I can get quitely hammered if it's a negative  Hey ho, that's a week away.

Right, I'm returning my attention to more daytime cr*p TV!

Love to all,
Pinot xx


----------



## Tikki

Pinot- i too have blasts on board and am testing 10 days after transfer if that is any help to you..

Minxy- sorry to hear your news, no words of wisdom just    

tikki. xx


----------



## pixie g

Pinot - just wanted to hopefully give you a little reassurance. I recently got a BFP, but the day before was at rock bottom as I was 95% convinced that it hadn't worked. I had no symptoms, felt no different to my previous cycles, and like you, just felt that if I couldn't get pg with 2 decent blasts, then there really was just no hope for us. 24 hours later I got a faint BF, and the next day had a hcg of 271 ! Please have hope !!!


----------



## Elby

Hi Pinot - I've got 2 blasts on board but was told it didn't make any difference to test date as it should be 2 weeks from egg collection - not sure if this ties in with what you have been told?

Can I just ask everyone how much progesterone they are taking at the moment? I am a bit concerned that I am not taking enough as i am only on one Cyclogest pessary 400g taken every night, whereas I was prescribed 2 pesssaries a day plus Crinone Gel for my previous 2 cycles at the Chaucer. The Lister seem very thorough so I doubt they and their pharmacy would have made a mistake but it is playing on my mind a little... 

Many thanks
Elby xx


----------



## peaches41

Hi Natasha,
maybe henceforth ttc naturally should be the way for you? Just enjoy yourselves, get in synch, play, eat stuff that makes you smile & be kind to your body cause even tho I get b**locked for saying it to women, repeated IVF is far from being kind to yourself. 

I have never had a problem conceiving & I'm veggie, have eaten shedloads of soya, hundreds of frappas & paid little heed to windows of ovulation. I just had sex when the whole vibe was right. When Carl developed MF infertility, I was FURIOUS. How DARE he saddle me with someone with nothing viable in their testes. I was far from gentle and all the fun & joy that we used to have went out the window. I had 5 cycles of IUI using doner sperm. I always ovulated, my womb lining was decadently plush but oddly enough I didn't get pregnant. Freakish for me......but I am sure that the rattling obsession, ramped-up stress levels & lack of harmony at home contributed. Certainly, it baffled doctors!

Carl died this Autumn after 6 months battling terminal cancer. Aged 43. I have to live with the knowledge that I made the last few years really unpleasant. So just try and relax & enjoy your lives. A baby has to be a focus rather than the sole focus.
With love,
Peaches


----------



## Skybreeze

Elby said:


> Hi Pinot - I've got 2 blasts on board but was told it didn't make any difference to test date as it should be 2 weeks from egg collection - not sure if this ties in with what you have been told?
> 
> Can I just ask everyone how much progesterone they are taking at the moment? I am a bit concerned that I am not taking enough as i am only on one Cyclogest pessary 400g taken every night, whereas I was prescribed 2 pesssaries a day plus Crinone Gel for my previous 2 cycles at the Chaucer. The Lister seem very thorough so I doubt they and their pharmacy would have made a mistake but it is playing on my mind a little...
> 
> Many thanks
> Elby xx


What a small world Elby!! I had 2 failed cycles at the Chaucer and went to the Lister for 3rd time lucky!! I did get a BFP from a blast ET..... I too was worried about the amount of progestron I got at the Lister (1 a day). But thats completely normal. You dont need that much progestron, 1 is more then enough... Its only 'support' anyway, you body will produce plenty of progestron when you are pregnant. Did you ever bleed before test date with the Chaucer?

Natalie xxx


----------



## Elby

Hi Natalie

I tend to be more of a lurker on these boards until the 2WW so I think it was actually reading that you had gone to the Lister that pointed me in their direction so thanks!


----------



## Misshopeful

BFN for me too today


----------



## Skybreeze

Elby said:


> Hi Natalie
> 
> I tend to be more of a lurker on these boards until the 2WW so I think it was actually reading that you had gone to the Lister that pointed me in their direction so thanks!


Thats ok hun... I think they are amazing. We should be there in the new year again!! Good luck hun.

Misshopeful.. Lots of love, I'm so sorry


----------



## Elby

Oops, stupid computer posted for me!

I read some of your posts before when I was having my 2 NHS cycles at the Chaucer and you helped me to decide to go to the Lister for the 3rd go so many thanks for that! DH and I have been undecided over which we preferred as the Chaucer had a more personal feel, less waiting time etc but the Lister seemed a lot more thorough with blood tests along with every scan etc. Having now had to do ET under GA because of a ubend in my uterus (detected only by using an ultrasound during ET), I am not now convinced that the embryos were even put in the right place for my first 2 goes at the Chaucer! On both occasions, I only started bleeding a couple of days after test date though.

Thanks so much for responding about the progresterone - it has set my mind at ease that there has not been some typo somewhere that is going to mess everything up! 

Elby xx


----------



## jarjj

Misshopeful

Sending you lots of hugs

joanne

xx


----------



## tofi

Hello Ladies.

I'm a little late, but may I join you and be added to the list?
I'm on my 1st IVF cycle. EC on 3rd December, two embryos put back on 6th and testing on 17th December.

So sorry to hear about those of you who it didn't work out for this time   
I hope 2010 brings you the joy you wish for...    

And     to all those still waiting.

Best wishes to all.

tofi   x


----------



## judgessuk

Thank you everso much for a warm welcome    (please could you add me to your list. ICSI, test date 19.12   )

I just wanted to say that I'm thinking of everybody       

I still haven't had any symptoms    When I was on the injections, my (.Y.) were really sore, the moment I stopped injecting
Supricor and Gonal, they went back to normal.  The only thing that's changed is my eating habits... I've suddenly become a
Nutella addict... I mean I loved it before, even though I'm not a big lover of chocolate, but NOW I've turned into a choco monster,
eating nearly a large jar a day!!  I've never been a big eater, I like my salads, fruit, homemade soups etc.. but now I'm eating
anything sweet... p'raps it's down to the pessaries, or purely psychological?  My sleeping pattern has changed as well.  I feel
sleepy during the day and I'm wide awake at 3am... (hence why I'm writing this so early).. my body clocks all out of synch.. again,
could be something to do with the pessaries or even the Clexane injections I have once a day?  What do you think?  Having a few obscure dreams as well  

Is it just me?  I'm so calm it's unreal... I've been doing Yoga and going to the gym for a few years now,
perhaps this has balanced my way of coping..... before I did Yoga, I was always very highly strung and constantly stressed!  I've been advised not to do either until test date, and I'm missing feeling the release of energy...  Meditation is the most strenuous thing
I do at the moment!  I'm not the type of person to cry, but I must admit reading everybody's journey on this board, whether positive
or negative, has made me cry.... it's here that I touch base on reality.

Sending BIG cwtch's once again to everybody .......... I will carry on     xxxx

Ceri xxxx


----------



## daisy-may

am still feeling negative      

Hubbys in hospital, went in yesterday for tests as his legs were not right and hes still in... needs to wait for lumbar puncture and then will decide what to do ..... 

Im soooooooooooooo stressed and just want to cry .... although not sure the crying bit is hormone related .... PMA totally gone ....

sorry for the me post ... daisy xxx


----------



## jarjj

daisy,

Hope hubby ok and in 5 days you get BFP!!   

Joanne

xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Daisy...     Thinking of you sweetie


----------



## Pinot

Daisy May - you poor thing   What a lot to cope with whilst on the 2ww. I really hope DH is OK

Judgessuk - no symptoms for me either but I am not in any way shape or form calm about it! Perhaps I should get in to yoga for future reference   I've got sore boobs (and they are definitely bigger) but from 5 previous times of cyclogest, I know it's to blame!

Tofi - I'm a day behind you but my OTD is 3 days later! My clinic are always so long in comparison to others. I think having seen your test day, I'm definitely going to be OK testing a couple of days early. Naughty I know but hopefully the   aren't listening!

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend.

Love Pinot xx


----------



## Leaf

So sorry to hear about your BFN, Misshopeful. Take care of yourself.

Daisy May, I do hope your hubby is ok and can be home with you again very soon. What timing!

Ceri, my clinic said I could do yoga but even though my yoga dvd is supposed to be fine for any stage of fertility treatment and pregnancy, I haven't felt like doing it and have turned into real couch potato.

Tough, innit? I don't have sore (.Y.) this time, though I did last time. This time they feel quite floppy! What am I doing thinking about such things? LOL. I still have a headache - had it for 5 days now and don't like having all these paracetamol - they don't work anyway, I'm normally a nurofen girl. I usually get a headache before AF, but not usually for 4 days.

Hugs and     to us all.


----------



## wendyhugs

Hi just wondering if you could add me to the list I am due to test on 22nd Dec

Thanks xxxx


----------



## rasaustin

Hi everyone,

Hope you don't mind if i join you, I'm now on my 2ww madness after my 3rd attempt at ivf and i test on the 22nd Dec, the day before my birthday, hopefully i'll have a double present this year

I wish everyone all the luck in the world let hope we can have a wonderful christmas.    

Sarah


----------



## puffball

Hello

Can I also join in on this thread as I am having my 6th IVF transfer on Tues, it will be a 4 day transfer.

I must admit I am an early tester so the   might need to keep an eye on me!

Puffball.xx


----------



## rasaustin

Hi everyone,

Congratulation to all BFP girls, and   to all not so lucky, i know how that feels.

Although i've had ivf twice before both  i am now in the full grips of the 2ww head mash, i'm 5 days post ET and feel like my head is spinning so fast, not sure if i'm supposed to have any symptoms or not, my son was conceived naturally and can't remember he's nearly 9 now.  Is anyone else at this stage and not really feeling anything different? 

Feeling very befuddled

Sarah
xx


----------



## daisy-may

still want to cry     

daisy xxx


----------



## sunni1

Daisy       how's you're DH?
S
X


----------



## kazzy44

Hiya everyone - sending you all lots of          and         

*Sarah* absolutely the same  . I am only 4 days since FET and get this I was so tempted to do a test!! How mad is that - as if anything is going to show up this early. Felt a tiny bit sick but I know that's the cylogest. Stick in there  

*Puffball *- gosh you really have been through it. I shall be    for you.   .

*Wendyhugs* - good luck for the 22nd.

*Misshopeful* - so so sorry to hear your news   

*Sarah* - good luck for the 22nd  

*Daisy* - you poor thing - we are all here for you.  

*Tofi* - wishing you all the best for the 17th 

Hi to everyone else - so sorry if I've missed you out.

Well all going okay here and trying to be as    as possible but keep flipping from thinking yes it's worked to no it hasn't! I'm only on day 4 and going . We had 2 x grade 1 emblies transfered - one was 
a 3 cell (was 4 cell but 1 cell was lost whilst thawing) and 1 was 2 cell. Think that's what I'm worrying about a little as everyone else seems to be having 6 or 8 cell emblies transferred. So sorry to sound  don't mean to I have so much to be grateful for and to getting to this stage is amazing it never gets easier though. Kazzy xxx


----------



## nat9140

Morning ladies, 

I was hoping to join the list too. I am on IVF with ICSI first cycle and had two wonderful embies transfered on the 10/12. One was a grade 1 8 cell and the other was a grade 2 9 cell, my test date is 24th dec. This is doing my head in already. One minute i feel positive the next i feel like it hasnt worked. I also keep thinking how on earth am i going to cope if it doesnt work, i will be devastated.

Well well done to those ladies that have got their BFP      

Im sorry for anyone who has got a BFN, sending       your way.

And to everyone else like me on this dreaded 2ww heres some      thought,                 

Natalie.xxxxxxx


----------



## gerbera

hi 
can u add me to list? 3rd ivf otd 26/12/09.
feel mega despondent after my ET this a.m. only 3 out of 5 survived. grade a, b, c. 
a and b gone back in, they are freezing grade c. not sure worth the dosh but u never know how desperate u might be in the future.
sorry for down post. 
here is plenty of         for everyone


----------



## nat9140

Hi gerbera,

Dont feel too disappointed. What grade were your embies. My clinic grades 1-3. 1 being the best. What does your a,b,c means. How many cells did they have. Try and stay positive. This message board is great for support and encouragement. I test on 24th dec so really nervous and finding it so hard not to think about the result all the time.

Heres some        vibes for you, some    and    and not forgetting       .

Natalie.xxx


----------



## SamJ

Hi

Gerbera - only takes 1, or either a or b or both!  Keep positive   

nat9140 - great grades, sending you    , hope the rest of your 2ww flies by

puffball - early tester as well here, dont want the build up to the test and get a bfn,i like to be prepared for the outcome,if it changes to bfp then yippeeeeeeee.

looking forward to seeing you all get your bfp's      

sam


----------



## Pinot

Wow, so many more joining the thread! Hello to all 

*Rasaustin (Sarah)* - I guess you had EC a similar time to me (4th Dec) judging from the timing of your post? I'm not feeling ANYTHING worthy of mention either. The odd twinge but then I think if i wasn't taking it so easy, I wouldn't even notice them. And to be honest, it's just the progesterone I'm sure

*Daisy May* - hang on in there  At least you've loads of us on here at the moment who can keep you smiling but I know it's not the same

*Gerbera* - don't be too despondent (easy to say I know). The differences between an A and a B are so small. I know someone who has got pg twice with a 2-cell embie on both occasions so it does happen!

I'm desperate to test!!!! I know, I know send the  but I did buy pee sticks today "just in case"  The problem is I spent yesterday afternoon trawling the Ladies in Waiting boards for early testers and there were several who were picking up BFPs just 5 or 6dp5dt. Mind you, all I'd pick up knowing my luck is a BFN. And I know i shouldn't even be thinking about it but I'd kill for a lovely glass of wine with my roast dinner tonight. I won't because if it's another BFN I'll blame that, but I would love one. Instead I have a bottle of non alco sparkling wine (ha ha) in the fridge for tonight. Bet it's grim!

Hope everyone enjoys the rest of their weekend.

LOve Pinot xx


----------



## beckyyou

hello everyone

         2 all the  
and    2 all the   congratulatons

well im 7dp 5dt so   ing it works have had af pains for 5 days but no af no sighn so   ing its a good sign but other then that not a lot well spots   not yet going   but cant wait till sat when i can test (otd is fri but want to test when oh is home and 1st wee the day and he starts work at 5 am and i like my sleep   and its only a day later) 

Becky xx


----------



## CAT_77

OMG Becky you are doing well leaving it an extra day to test. This week has gone so slow I am just hoping that the days start to go a bit faster now.

I am the same as you I have had period pains now for a few days but they kept me awake they were so bad last night but calmed down  bit today. 

I am testing Friday and DH has taken the day off work. Not long now !!!

Cat x


----------



## nat9140

Hi can i ask what 7dp 5dt and what the significence is beckyyou.thanks.xxxxxx


----------



## Petal-pie

Hi everyone,

welcome to all the newbies, good luck with the 2ww head mash.  

Nat9140 - 7dp5dt means '7 days post 5 day transfer'  

Becky - well done with that will power!  

Pinot - Good luck trying not to test early, it's really hard not to when you see lots of other people doing it!

Daisy-May - I hope you are feeling better today.  

I hope that everyone else is coping ok with the 2ww!     

AFM - Well my OTD was yesterday, but it would appear that my 2ww continues!  I did a test last Tuesday which was 11dp3dt, as this is when other people seemed to start getting BFPs.  Mine was a BFN, so lost all my PMA, then I started spotting just a bit.  I waited until OTD to test again and the test from the clinic was so faint I would say negative, I tried a first response test and it was positive though still a bit faint.  I phoned the clinic and they said to go down for blood test which was HCG 64 - which looking at other peoples is really low.  The clinic seemed happy with this and have booked me in for my scan in 2 weeks.  I won't be sure until I see a proper line on a pregnancy test or the clinic repeat my HCG.  I have decided to wait to test again until Thursday as DH is working away until then.  So I feel like I am in limbo don't want to get excited yet just in case!  I am still spotting a little bit which I am taking as a good sign and that my little bean just took a long time to implant!!

Sorry to spout for so long I just had to get it all off my chest, any advice or other other stories like this much appreciated.

Petal xxx


----------



## elmogoode

Hi everyone

I am on my 10 day wait after an FET at Guys with 2 frozen blastocysts that were 5 days old. I am testing on the 20th December and dreading it. 
Our first ICSI failed with a non viable implantation.

Had my FET last wednesday and have been having weird period-like aches and twinges from Thursday onwards and has anyone else experienced this?? 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ang122

Hi Guys

Can I join you please, I feel ready to take the plunge and join the 2ww thread.

I am 4dp2dt, 1st IVF cycle with OTD 25th! I notice I am not alone with OTD of Christmas day. I will be testing on the 22nd as DP will have to go back to work for 3 weeks on the evening of 22nd. I will test again Christmas day too. I hope 3 days early will not make a difference.....unless I get a negative test!!

I thought I would be really calm on the 2ww and not want to test, but with every niggle, every loo visit, every day my boobs are less sore or I get more spots I am desperate to know! Like some of you I am getting AF symptoms. I hope the   is too cold to visit. 

 to everyone xxx


----------



## afozzie

I am new to this and don't know how to add to the list at the top. 

I am 35, I had 2nd IVF, In Norway. My first was in UK and not worked.

This time I had two embryo's (1 x grade a and 1 x grade b) put back and due to test 23 Dec  Supposed to be blastocyst day today.... but who knows....I have had a little stinging sensation in lower abdomen, but again God knows what that is. I am on steriods and clexane aswell. 

Well like the rest of you just have to wait it out..... x


----------



## SamJ

hiya 

afozzie  - One of the mods will be along to add your name to the list.welcome to sitting and waiting it out with the rest of us, Good luck 

Ang122 - Good luck with your test, im a xmas dayer as well. But like you will prob do it earlier.

Petal - dont worry abt sprouting, hoped it helped and hope its a proper line for you on thursday.

Elmogoode - good luck for testing, hope the twinges are implantation!

Lovely Lambo - Glad you feel better today

Pinot - hope its non alcholic all the way - 9 months to be exact . Good luck

beckyyou - not to long off now - keep sane

sam


----------



## KirstyLouise

Hey girls,
can I join you please?  2nd ICSI, due to test on 23rd Dec. Feeling worse now than at any time through treatment!!!
x


----------



## Minnienoodle

Hi all

It's my OTD today and I'm over the moon to say I have a BFP!  I know it's very early days but not a bad result for someone who was told she had a less than 15% chance of ICSI working for her!!!

 to those of you who haven't been as lucky and congratulations to those who have

Mins x

ps I've been bad all the way through and was testing every day from 7 days after a 3 day transfer, they have all been positive bar the first one, which was incredibly faint


----------



## Leaf

Congratulations, Mins! xxx

The irritating thing is that I think the test is positive but I'm not sure as it's doing something not mentioned in the instructions from the clinic. According to the instruction sheet one pink line is negative, two pink lines are positive. But instead I have one blue and one pink line. I'll have to get another test. But I think it must be positive as I've just had one line before. But don't want to get excited.

Leaf xxx


----------



## Petal-pie

Minnienoodle - Congratulations that's great!!!   

Leaf - that's very weird, good luck with the second test!!   

Petal xx


----------



## Leaf

I'm going to get another test but I phoned my clinic and they say that one blue line and one pink line is positive. The test line is clear but it's not as strong as the control line... and a bit hard to compare in a different colour. What are the ones to get? First Response?

xxxLeaf


----------



## Petal-pie

Leaf - the most sensitive shop ones are the first response I think, they are what I always use.

Good luck I am sure you have a BFP, people keep telling me any second line is a BFP!!!  

Petal xx


----------



## MegB

Hi, 

Can't believe that I also have a BFP, tested at 5am this morning and have had to take a picture of the poas so that I can reassure myself that I have read it correctly. Feel in shock now, after 3 years of trying, I don't know what to do with myself today. 

Leaf - I used a clear blue test, it gives a blue cross if you're pregnant, so no issues with colours of the lines. Good luck. 

Good luck to everyone else

xxx


----------



## Leaf

Thanks Petal. Will report back... How are you feeling?

Congrats MegB! Yes I feel rather the same. I don't really believe it even though my clinic has told me it's positive. 

Yikes!

Leaf xxx


----------



## Elby

Congratulations MegB and Minnienoodle - that's fantastic news! Leaf - I hope you get your confirmation soon

                      

Wishing you all a happy and health pregnancy!

Elby xx


----------



## Petal-pie

Leaf - I am ok thanks, still going from being incredibly positive to being really pessamistic!  I am going to try and wait until DH gets back before I repeat the test but Thursday seems a long way a way!  I really wish the clinic had booked me in for another HCG test today or tomorrow! 

Good luck with the test!

Megb - Congratulations     

Petal xx


----------



## Skybreeze

_Morning ladies

Welcome all you newbies,  in your 2ww!

Huge congratulations to Petal, Leaf, MegB and Minnienoodle!! So please for you all, have a wonderful pegnancy!! Now you have a *Bun in the Oven... * you can post here ~ CLICK HERE Good luck ladies!!

Lots of love to all you lovies here!!!

Natalie xxxx_


----------



## Julies

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to add that I've also just  had a !! Just got the blood HCG test results back from the lab and still really can't believe it .......  .  I've been testing every morning for the past 5 days (oops sorry couldn't help myself) and all of the urine tests were all negative....so just goes to show DON'T believe those early urine tests!!

Good luck to all of you out there on your 2ww

Julie xx


----------



## starrynight

I just want to say congrats for all the bfp girls xx

Sorry for the bfn xx

And     for those testing xx

Leaf you have the same test that i had so its defo a positive hun i had 1 pink and 1 blue line its a weird kinda test aint it xx


----------



## beckyyou

Hello everyone 

Leaf - sorry i had to laugh at the 1 line pink and 1 line blue have to say unique   but 2 lines is a positive so congrats

minninoodle - thats great its so nice proving ppl rong congratulatons

and congratulatons to all the     
and   2 the  

afm - dnt think it is will power we do have 2 1st responce sitting in the cuboard (had em before i went in for et) and yes it is tempting   very tempting

becky xx


----------



## nat9140

Morning ladies.
A VERY BIG CONGRATS to alll those ladies with a   you all must be sooooooo over the moon.

To those who got a   im really sorry for you and sending you all big  .

This 2ww is really doing my head in. I cant stop thinking about what the result will be. Im only 4 days since ET and already going crazy. I dont know if i will last to OTD. I asked my DH if we could test early and he said def no. What if the result is wrong, he keeps saying. I know exactly what he means and he is very sensible but this wait is killing me. Does anyone else feels the same or felt the same during their 2ww?. How early did you guys start testing or did you wait until OTD.

Sending all PUPO ladies                     

Natalie.xxxxxx


----------



## Cotton Socks

Hello,

I'm new to this thread but am also on 2ww.  This is my second ICSI - my first earlier this year with a BFN and heart breaking.

I'm only on day 3 of the 2ww and already constantly checking making sure everything is OK.  I didn't get the chance to test early last time as bleed started 3 days before OTD but I will try to hold out this time with everything crossed.  I don't think I could face having to test twice!  Everyone is different so you need to do whatever is best for you but remember an early test could show a wrong result.

Good luck to everybody on 2ww it doesn't get any easier the 2nd time around either!!  Has anybody got dagger pains to their left or right side (ovary area) I seem to but I don't remember this from my previous ICSI and is a tad worrying.

Take care and lets have some more BFP's please!!  CS


----------



## Leaf

Petal I can imagine how you feel. Can you keep busy till Thursday? Fingers crossed for you hun that all will be fine.

Becky I'm glad I made you smile! Starrynight I'm glad to hear someone else had that test. It is weird, especially as my instructions from the clinic said both lines would be pink. What's the point of having a control line if it's a different colour?

Anyway I've now confirmed with 1st response.

Congrats to Julie too! 

Welcome all you ladies just joining the thread - so many at once! Good luck in your 2ww.

CS I did have nipping pains rather than dagger pains on one side a few days after tx, which were followed by a bit of spotting. I wondered if it was implantation...

Natalie I wasn't really tempted to test early. I didn't really want to test at all as was so frightened would be a bfn. I wanted to leave it as long as possible. But I know lots of people do test early. I'm sure it's a personal thing...

Good luck to us all.

xxxLeaf


----------



## daisy-may

pee stick police ... slap me please ... tested this morning and BFN .... now i really do feel like poop ....

No sign of AF though .... is there still any hope 

daisy xx


----------



## Bellini

Hi Ladies

May I join you please.

I had ET on Friday with an OTD on Christmas Day! (ICSI)

Anyone else testing Christmas Day?

Love Bellini xxx


----------



## ang122

Hi Belini

My OTD is 25th too - look on the board on page 1, Sam is Christmas day too.

I am testing on the 22nd though because DP will be going away to work for 3 weeks on thet evening and I can't bear to do it alone Christmas day!

Best of luck Hun xx


----------



## Cotton Socks

Hi Belini and Ang122, I'm testing Christmas Day too!!  It must be a good sign!!


----------



## Petal-pie

Welcome to the 2ww head mash newbies!

Daisy-May - Too early   try to eait until OTD before you test again.

Leaf - To be honest I don't think I will last until Thursday before I test again - I just want to know one way or another.

Nat9140 - I hope that you manage to last until OTD, I didn't and it has added to my confussion over whether or not the treatment has worked!

Becky - If it's any help, everyday you manage not to test is a day towards offically knowing.  I tested early on day 14pEC and it was negative so had a couple of small alcoholic drinks and told everyone that it hadn't worked and then on OTD it was faintly positive.

Petal xx


----------



## Bellini

I am not the most religious person in the world, but surely God wouldn't be so cruel as to give us a BFN on Christmas Day?

[fly]   PMA all round  [/fly]


----------



## jarjj

Ang

Wishing you lots of luck,

Joanne

xx


----------



## ang122

Joanne

How you doing darling? Still supporting us all I see - you are an angel honey, next year will be the year for you. I am desperate to test already and I am only 6dp2dt! Mad.

Hope you have lots of lovely treats lined up for Christmas xxxx


----------



## **girliepinx**

omg congrats girlies on those   bet your on  

so sorry on the   ^BFN    

i think the pee stick    need to be monitoring a few of you girls....try not to test early!!!


----------



## Missy_Repper

Hi all
Congratulation to all the   

and loads of     for the  

I am affried i was one of the naughty ones and tested 5 days early  
But i was lucky and got a  . I am now 7+4  

Not telling you all to do it early as that would be naughty  

All the best ME


----------



## Myton

I cant believe all the BFP's we have got today - huge contgrats to all of you _ hope to join you soon :0)

So sorry to those with negatives, I know how hard they can be.     

Good luck to all of us still in the dreaded


----------



## ciwarner

Hi,
Could I be added to the list please? I've just had two embryos transfered today and my test date is the 27th of Dec. This is my 4th ISCI cycle

Many Thanks

Ciara


----------



## Pinot

Hi All,

CONGRATULATIONS to all the BFPs   and big   to the BFNs. 

There have been so many posts since I last checked, I can't keep up  

Natalie - re the testing early, it is possibly the trickiest question ever and I think it depends on what kind of person you are! This is my 6th 2ww and on the first, I waited til OTD, FET i tested a couple of days earlier, 2nd fresh  and 2nd FET I started bleeding well before OTD and on the 3rd I tested out the trigger by testing every day   I think the worst was the testing every day. It was like heart ache every morning. Mind you, if I'd ever had a BFP I'd be in favour of testing early. Basically, instead of waffling, testing early is only good for those women who get a BFP. That said, I'll probably be crying 4 days early this week. Someone please send the  

I've had a weird stitch like pain (well not really a pain, more a feeling) today which is a bit bizarre and (.)(.)s are enormous. How on earth I'm going to squeeze them in to my dress for the company do on Friday, I'll never know  

Right, dinner calls. Love to all,
Pinot xx


----------



## summer99

We got a BFP this evening. My surrogate was due to test on wed but she did it this morning as felt she should! She rang me this eve when i got in from work. I cannot cannot believe it!! We had a BFN in june and it was so so upsetting. This time we had two blasts put back on the hospitals advise. i only wanted one last time. So hope my baby sticks around now.  Huge congrats to all the other BFPs today - there has been a few hey!! I wish everyone on this journey all the best and hope you get BFPs eventually. xx


----------



## Skybreeze

*Summer.. Huge congratulations hun!! I hope you and your surrogate have a very healthy pregnancy!!! Why not post here now hun... Bun in the Over ~  CLICK HERE

Take care
And  to those testing tomorrow!
Natalie xxx*


----------



## beckyyou

hello everyone 

summer - congrats      that is great news

pinot - these tests r just 2 easy 2 buy the pains and (.y.) getting big is a good sign? wen ur otd?

ciwaner  

missy - must been yours i read last nite and made me test early im 9dp5dt and got a faint   2 this morn 1t wee the day but waiting till sat test

lambo     energy and   ing for you


----------



## beckyyou

sorry accidently must pressed send stupid lap top

ang - yes it is hard not testing i was convinced i wouldnt till sat  

gosh all you christmas day otd seem so many of you 2 do personals but   ing for u all and  

           everyone and                       

becky xx


----------



## judgessuk

After another night dreaming, and even though I still so calm.  

Still haven't had any symptoms, my (.Y.) aren't sore or anything which I still find amazing as I've quite a big cup naturally.  Having text my lovely friend yesterday to see how she's getting on (She's a BFP... YAY   ) I told her "what's the point in testing early, you just waste your testing sticks!".  So what did I do... I tested this morning and it was a BFN    I know I'm not supposed to test until Friday, so I will try again, but in my heart of hearts, I still know it's going to be a BFN once again    

I think I sort of felt a bit negative from the start as I only had 4 eggs collected, and only 1 x 2 cell et.  If it is negative again, we 
will try again as soon as we can.  At least the next time round I know what it entails, and I know that I can go through it all again...

Maybe a BFN for me, but I know somebody who's very special has been given the ultimate miracle in my place this time round...

Fantastic news to those with BFP's.... and for those who do get BFN, next time it may be your lucky turn    

Thinking of you all, every day xxxxx  Ceri xxxxx


----------



## beckyyou

judgessuk

     you have still got till fri, and my test was bfn with my dd and my period was 3 days late 2 days later i tested and bfp. and ive never had sore (.y.) you still have a few days left and anything can happen      2 u   ing for u

becky xx


----------



## Bellini

Hi everyone.  

I think I'm starting to go   I still have 10 days to go and already I'm a bit paranoid.

My basumas are MASSIVE and absolutely killing but I am full of PMT symptoms - short with work colleagues, little stresses are getting to me, I keep getting "dragging" feelings in my stomach.

Please tell me this is normal and not a sign of AF?


----------



## tink29

Hi Ladies

Can I be added pleased.  Test date 29th Dec, IVF.    

A huge congrats to all the BFP we have had in the last day, fantastic, wishing you all the very best.

BFN hope your turn comes soon 

Love to you all

xxx


----------



## Pinot

Oh this is agonising!! Can I ask a question please? And WARNING WARNING, this is TMI  

Last night when knicker checking, I noticed some pale pink/brown colour mixed in with the cyclogest goo that just keeps coming all day. My embies were 10 days old yesterday and in 6 2wws I have NEVER had this. Do you think it's too late for implantation bleeding? Am I just being too hopeful? (.)(.)s are also very painful whereas with other cycles they've just been tender. I can't actually lay on my front this time? I really want to test but I know it's still way too early.

AAAAAAAARGH, a frustrated Pinot xx


----------



## Ratty1

Pinot  - I just wanted to reply to your message.  I had my BFP on Friday - very excited!  On Thursday (day 13 after a 2 day transfer so embies were 15 days old) I had brown spotting. I thought the worst and thought that it was too late for implantation.  My clinic in Spain weren't worried as it was brown. Apparently brown and pink is ok.  My BFP was confirmed on Friday so it must be late implantation blood that I had.  So try not to worry about it, they say implantation normally happens between day 6 and 10 (depending on your clinic). Fingers crossed!

Rachel


----------



## Sinners

Hi All

Thank you all for your support over the last few weeks. However we had a negative test result yesterday.

A little bit sad, but looking forward to a rest over Christmas. I feel that if it was going to fail, at least it was early. And I know that I respond to the drugs and can produce eggs.

We have follow up in new year and then decide if should have a second go. Will have to be self funded as local pct only pay for one try. 

Take care
Sinners


----------



## Missy_Repper

hi again

Becky - Omg congratulations i am     for saturday 

I actully started crying said i am lol and i dont even no you lol

Good luck everyone i think next year is going to have a baby boom


----------



## nat9140

Hi Ladies

I think i have just gone and done a really bad thing. I said to my husband i wouldnt test early and guess what, yes you have guessed it i just tested and its a BFN. Im so upset. Does anyone think this is the real result as i have tested 9 days early. My OTD is 24th dec. I feel so crap.

Well done to everyone who has got their BFPs and im sorry for anyone who has got a BFN.

How is everyone else doing on the 2ww.

Natalie.x


----------



## Hola

Natalie - why, why, why would you test NINE days early? Are you trying to hurt yourself?
Of course a result NINE days out will tell you absolutely nothing at all.
Please look after yourself and your sanity and lock your pregnancy test away.  
X Hola


----------



## CAT_77

Hi Natalie

You have tested way too early...it can all change as you have over a week to OTD. Stay positive and stay away from the HPT.    

My OTD is Friday 18th Dec..... I am determind to last until then.

Cat x


----------



## Bellini

Ladies - I need your advice.

I have what I can only describe as AF pains. I am 4 days in... is it too early to be miscarrying?

I don't have any blood and the pains are mild but they're all across my tummy and lower back.

Help... I am scared.

Love Bellini xxx


----------



## nat9140

Hi guys,

Thanks for the support and reassurance. I know it was a reall really stupid thing to do. I know it was too early and i should know better. In a moment of madness I found a pee stick in the bathroom and just caved in. Believe me i wont be doing it again, i will be waiting until the OTD as testing early has made me feel so crap.

Once again thanks, i dont know what i would do without you guys.

Natalie.x


----------



## Rio1

Hello ladies,
please may I join you, Had a 3day transfer yesterday with 1X8cell and 1X6 cell little embies. Am obsessing already and wish I was off work so I could constantly think about the 2WW!!



   to everyone and   for the BFNs today
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Pinot

*Natalie* - you are officially a mad woman and the  should be sent to sort you out! You shouldn't feel at all sad at it saying a negative as it is totally meaningless so early. You naughty naughty woman! A couple of days early would be OK but 9!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Ratty* - thank you for taking the time to reassure me re the spotting. It was just a tiny discoloration last night and over night. Did yours just last a short time?

*Bellini* - forgive my drug addled brain but I can't remember what day your transfer was but AF type pains are nothing to worry about. Especially if it was a 3 day transfer as it is still very recent since you were messed about with for EC. Try not to worry as loads of women who get niggly AF type pains go on to get a BFP 

*Sinners* - big  for you. HOpe you get a well deserved rest over Christmas and then have a fresh start in 2010.

Right, I have to stop obsessing over this and DO SOME WORK!

Love to all,
Pinot xx


----------



## Ratty1

Hi Pinot

I had about four spots, which were really when I wiped, like you, mixed in with the pessary mush. The four spots were over about 4 hours. I was then scared to go to the loo but also wanted to go to the loo to monitor it. It really freaked me out despite the fact I knew brown was acceptable.

Rachel


----------



## Cotton Socks

Hi everyone,

It's really good to know what everybody else is going through - I'm still 10 days away from testing (if I get there - last time unfortunately I didn't get that luxury!) but just today I have felt a bit dizzy?  Weird huh maybe should put it down to sitting on backside too much.

Natalie - think I know where your coming from you just want to know as all day everyday is taken up with thinking about what is happening with our little embies (I'm not brave and if I get to testing day without that sneeky test 2-3 before I'll be shocked!)

Just a query, sorry, but implantation is that day 6-10 after ET or EC?  Oh that probably was a stupid question!  I just want to get past that 10 day stage pronto.

What is the best thing for constipation?  Help starting to be painful now and hate the straining thing just in case (yuck sorry).

Wow we have a lot of BFP's great news but for those with BFN's my heart goes out to you - a lot of us have been there and know how you're feeling - 2010 is another year and hopefully you're be blessed.

Take care everyone and if anyone has any ideas of how to stop pulling your hair out let me know!  CS


----------



## Belbs

Hello Natalie and Frankie - please can you add me to the list? I had ICSI today and OTD is 29th Dec when I'll be hoping for 4th time lucky.    


Hello to everyone on the 2ww madness. I hope you are all ok.    to you all.

Belbs


----------



## Bellini

I wikid Cotton Socks as I'd like to know too:

_Implantation can start to occur as soon as 6-10 days after retrieval (I use "after retrieval" because embryos can be transferred on different days of development. Count the retrieval day as day 0). Five days after the retrieval a healthy embryo will have reached the blastocyst stage. Six-seven days after the retrieval, a healthy embryo will start breaking out of its hard outer shell and begin the implantation process. After the healthy embryo has implanted in the uterus it will not start secreting hCG for several more days. You will probably not be able to feel the implantation process. _

which makes sense as this afternoon I have been feeling weird AF pains and odd sensations in my ovaries/groin area and I am 7 days post egg collection.

xxx


----------



## Elby

Hi Cotton Socks

I too have suffered from constipation. It helps to drink lots (if you are very brave, prune juice is supposed to be good for constipation although it tastes disgusting!) and I have just discovered exercise helps (I walk my dog). Also, I was advised to try raising my knees up whilst sitting on the toilet, if you can put your feet on something.

Hope this  helps
xxx


----------



## beckyyou

hi everyone 

welcome 2 all the newbies and      and lots of     

elby - talking prune juice as i child i use to eat prunes by the tins i loved em (aint had em in yrs) but yes cotton socks prunes r really good so is a lot of 
fruits 

natalie - i feel bad testing early , the result was bound to be   but lots of time to change so lots of     2 u

bellini - i have had af pains or a stabbing pain since thu they do come and go but it is a good sign


      sinners and anyone else with    today

miss repper - yes hopefully a big baby boom next yr

well            everyone and          

Becky xx


----------



## tofi

Hello everyone!

At last! I'm back online. Been having a few negative days  tried to pick myself up but couldn't help feeling blue ...I guess it's hormone overload. To make matters worse my internet connection kept dropping out, so I couldn't even gain solace from you ladies!!
I've been trying to catch up on the several pages I've missed, so please forgive me if I'm a bit out of date or get things wrong. 
Been to acupuncture this morning, which helped my sanity. I'm still so nervous waiting, even though it's only two more sleeps.
I'm also a bit worried cos I was told before et, my embies were growing a bit slowly. Do you think this will impact on my test result? Maybe my test should be later?

Beckyyou, Hopeforthebest, how're you both doing? I think we're all testing on the same day.

Pinot are you resisting the urge to test early? I'm holding onto being PUPO, I think it's what is keeping 
me going ...might as well put off a possible bad outcome for as long as I can!

Like some of you, I've not had any symptoms. A couple of possible AF twinges  but nothing major, and since I stopped the stims no more sore (.Y.) don't know whether to worry or not.

Gerbera, I hope you're feeling better. I had two embies put back (don't know what grade) but they were all fragmented, so no icebabies. Your's must be ok if they'll freeze the other one for you.
My acupuncurist told me that a friend of one client had a 1-2cell put back and it took ....don't lose hope!!  

Hope everyone else is ok. So many of us at the mo.
    to all still waiting.
 congrats   to those with   
and    to all  

Take care everyone.

tofi   xx


----------



## Leaf

Sinners, so sorry to hear about your BFP. I hoped everyone would get a BFP on Monday. At least you can have a drink at Xmas, and I hope you manage to try again in the New Year, and that it's a success. It's terribly disappointing, I know.

Natalie, don't worry, it's far too early. Try to find your equilibrium again....

Pinot, I had exactly the same thing on the knicker watch. I'd never had it before either, and took it as a good sign and it was as I then got a BFP. I still don't believe it and think it must have gone away, especially as I've been having to get up at 5.30am for work and run around like a headless chicken when I get there... no time for a blood test until Thurs at the earliest.

Everyone else - too many to mention - take care of yourself    

xxxLeaf


----------



## Mrs Rock

Ladies i've just tested 3 days early with a first response and it was BFN. I know it could change by sat but i'm not expecting it to as it was one of those super early tests. I could feel myself getting my hopes up as af hasn't started yet and i'd rather not get all excited and hopeful and them be devastated on Sat. Very sad though.


----------



## nat9140

morning all,

First welcome to all the newbies on their dreaded 2ww. i am finding it the hardest part of all the treatment, but coming on here is so helpful.Everyone is so supportive and friendly. So here is everyones daily dose who are on the 2ww             .

Leaf a big congrats to you hun.so happy for you on your  .      

Mrs Rock, please dont be too disappointed this isnt your final result.You have still got another 3 days. If you read the box of the first response it only gives you like a 50-60% chance of it being accurate at this stage. There are plenty of women on here that have tested about the same as you and got a BFN, but then have tested on their OTD and it is a BFP. Try and stay   . Retest on saturday. good luck.x

AFM Im going to have a    day. Im gonna forget about doing that test yesterday. I spoke to my mum and she said forget about it and act like it never happened and stay positive. Im relly praying for a positive result.

I hope everyone else is ok and staying  .

Natalie.x


----------



## Leaf

Sorry to hear that Mrs R. But you never know.. Keep taking care of yourself.

I think my pg has gone away. I tested again today as my barely-perceptible symptoms had stopped, and the line is fainter than it was on Monday, whereas it should be stronger. I don't have time to get to the hospital for a blood test until tomorrow, but feel it's all over. Damn. Also have conflicting info about frosties - the clinic said on the phone that they'd frozen the remaining 2 embryos but in a letter received yesterday said they had frozen 0 embryos! Have to call them to see what's what. Feeling pretty beaten up though.

Hugs to all you lovelies 

xxxLeaf


----------



## Pinot

*Rachel (Ratty)* - Thanks again for this. It's really nice to know because when people mention implantation bleed I didn't really know if it was like over in 5 mins or a few hours! I had a couple of spots of weird, dark brown thready (only word for it really) stuff this morning which also freaked me out. No longer there though? And that's just like when AF starts. Not feeling too hopeful today  Sorry for the TMI. It's all so gross really 

*Tofi * - I'm definitely holding off testing at the moment although the temptation this morning was HUGE!! I had to pee quickly so I couldn't then test! I figure tho if the spotting on Sunday night was implantation, I wouldn't have much Hcg in my system yet and therefore might inflict an early BFN on myself. Although that said, I'm not too hopeful today so who knows. OTD is Sunday but DH is away from Monday and so we're going to test on Saturday. I figure 24 hours won't hurt. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow  I'm going away for 2 days and won't be able to check FF but I'll check as soon as I get back!

*Mrs Rock * - sorry for the BFN  The thing is......you never know. During my extensive (and slightly obsessive!) reading of FF there are many women who get a negative and then go on to get a BFP. Just try not to get too down until you know for certain. Not easy I know as I've done the same thing several times.

DH asked me yesterday how many working hours I thought were wasted across the UK with women on 2wws thinking about that and not actually being productive at work. We reckon the number is HUGE. Certainly if my productivity this week is anything to go by 

Hang on in there everyone - we're all getting there slowly!

Love Pinot xx


----------



## Ratty1

Pinot - as long as it stays brown then you are ok.  My AF would normally arrive after brown spotting so I thought the same as you. Hope you get the lovely surprise that I got! I am 5 weeks today (not that I feel pregnant!)


----------



## Cotton Socks

Thank you Elby and Bellini for the information and advice - tummy gone the complete opposite as took my aspirin on an empty stomach and been rushing to the loo evey 5 minutes blimey you try and do the right thing but something always goes wrong may phone the clinic and see whether this tummy upset is going to cause a BFN - really worried as not getting any younger (40) and probably don't have many more chances left.

Sorry everyone just having one of those days and a bit teary thinking I could have messed up so stupidly.

Apart from the really sore (.Y.) I feel that it's all over all ready and I'm only on day 5!!!

Take care everyone. CS x


----------



## Pinot

*Rachel * - you're a love, thank you  I feel so much better now. I'm still on serious knicker check but nothing untoward this afternoon thank goodness. I definitely hope I am following in your footsteps shortly.

Must dash as off to the hairdressers as I look like I've been dragged through the proverbial hedge - twice 

Love to all,
Pinot xx


----------



## HendryHope

Well, it's a BFN for me too. Did a test on Sunday, which was negative, and period arrived last night. Totally gutted, and just can't get myself out of this sadness. Really can't be bothered with Christmas anymore, just feel what is the point? I guess it's more poignant at this time of year too, which just makes me sadder. It's the end of yet another year with no baby, and because it's Christmas too, which is a time for children, not having any just makes me so sad. It's just not fair, and I'm really struggling to get some PMA. Just sick of feeling like this all the time.


----------



## jarjj

Hendryhope

Sending you lots of    

Joanne

xx


----------



## kazzy44

Evening everyone

Been a bit quiet over the last few days as there has been a lot going on - my mother-in-law whom I adore is really poorly in hospital. I just wanted to spread some    and say hello.

*Hendryhope* - I am so so sorry for your news. Many of us understand that feeling of 'why me'. I certainly did for just over four years and then finally it was IVF that made our dreams come true. Again there was no reason ever given for why we couldn't have children, I swear pregnant women were following me and I lost count how many times people told us to 'relax' or just have a few drinks  . My point is is that none of us know what is meant to be for us but you will at some point find the courage to go for it again and all I can do is pray that next time it's your turn.

*Cotton socks* - please don't worry too much as I had exactly the same. Our second IVF was FET. Just 2 days after our transfer I caught the most awful tummy bug (both ends!! - sorry TMI) Anyway we thought it was all over but 2 weeks later we got a BFP and I was pregnant with twins (we lost one at 7 weeks but that wasn't everything to do with the bug) Our little girl is now 7 months old so keep    . Hope that helps  

*Mrs Rock* - too early - it could be a whole different story in 3 days time  

Hi to everyone else. So sorry for just a few PMs but still got Christmas shopping to do!!

Kazzy xxx


----------



## Rowingbeau

I knew I'd find you here joanne - I haven't been on for a bit....but you are so supportive of everyone, I just knew youd be here x

Sooooo happy to see you have your tx booked in...it will be you this time    

Take care xxx

   and       for everyone on here - keep positive
Rb x


----------



## tofi

Evening all!

Oh I'm sooo anxious! The last few hours are killing me!! I go for my test early tomorrow morning  
Good luck! Beckyyou and Hopeforthebest ...I'm thinking of you both  

Pinot - hope you enjoy your days away and come back feeling more positive!

Leaf - hope you're ok. Good luck speaking to the clinic about your frosties ...I really hope they  just made a typing error 

Mrs Rock, Cotton socks and Hendryhope - I second everything Kazzy44 said.

I'm off to bed so tomorrow morning will come sooner - good or bad!!

         to everyone.

nigh-night! x


----------



## daisy-may

evening girls ... well its another BFN to add to the list from today   I had a beta HCG blood test this morning as ive been soo ill and sick and the level came back as a '3' so thats it .... now having AF signs so just got to wait ...

I know ive got a little boy of 7 months but soooooooooooo wanted him to grow up with a playmate .... we have decided enough is enough and there will be no more treatment. Not sure our marriage will stand anymore heartache .... 

Just prey my recip has better news than me...

Love and hugs to you all and hope you all have little bundles in yoru arms this time next year ...

daisy xxxxxxxx


----------



## Pinot

*Daisy-May* - My heart goes out to you  I hope you, DH and DS manage to get some nice time together over Christmas.

*Tofi* - GOOD LUCK for your test     I'm going to a 2-day sales meeting (deep joy) so I'm not sure enjoyment is a word I'd use. More sufference  but at least it will take my mind off the "am I, aren't I" which is driving me doo-lally!! I'll not be able to log on as there'll be 50 other reps all fighting for hot desks to the chance of shielding my laptop from prying eyes is zero! I'm thinking of you though.

Right, gotta run and hope the M25 isn't tooooooo rubbish this morning.

Love to all,
Pinot xx


----------



## judgessuk

I',m guessing it's all over for me  

My test date is tomorrow and I wiped myself just now and it was brown.... My heart sure feels heavy


----------



## Bellini

so sorry judge. xxx   xxx


----------



## CAT_77

Hi Judge

It is my test day tomorrow and have had the same symptoms and brown/red on and off. Do not give up hope ! I think I should start listening to myself !


----------



## Ratty1

Hi Judge

Like I said to Pinot, I had some brown spotting the day before my test day so was feeling quite low. Then the following day I tested positive (HCG level at 195).  So fingers are still crossed, don't give up hope!

Rachel


----------



## sydaloka

Please add me. Beta Dec 25


----------



## JennyR

Hi ladies

can you add me to the list. I'm on long protocol ivf and my test date is Christmas Day   Though I might leave it til the day after (cost the result could make it either the best or worst Christmas ever)  if I have the will power!!!

Huge congratulations to all you bfp's. Here's wishing for lots more Christmas good news in the next few weeks.    

Lots of     to those who had bfns. Its not easy but stay strong.

Lots of  Christmas   to you all.

Jenny xxx


----------



## Cotton Socks

Hello everyone,

Firstly Kazzy a big thank you for your words my symptons have also been recognised as a stomach bug and not the aspirin but I taking heed of your kind reply and keeping positive and drinking loads!

So sorry to read your news Daisy-May it is always heartbreaking getting the wrong response my DH and I agreed to only 3 cycles and presently on number 2 as neither of us are getting any younger and my eggs are getting fewer.  Take care of each other and that wonderful little one you have already.  You never know what will happen.

Hope you have a great BFP tofi - everything crossed.

Judge - keep holding out never say never until OTD!!

Jenny - another Christmas Day tester there are quite a few of us.  I spoke to my clinic and asked if I could test on the 24th evening for the same reasons.

Goodluck everyone still on this 2ww - blimey the days are going slow it seems ages ago ET but I still only on day 6!!!!  I must get out more and do something to help time pass.  CS


----------



## sydaloka

beckyyou, hope4thebest, tofi	- how are you doing?

CAT_77, Lilla My, Elby - Only one day to go?


----------



## beckyyou

hi, 
lots of         to all the  
     to all the  
and everyone else     
afm - spots have returned   cant wait till sat to do another test just make sure as im still going    

                   and          everyone

Becky xx


----------



## kazzy44

Hi everyone - hope you are all okay.

Please don't tell me off but I did a test tonight     my husbands idea really but I was up for it too. Two reasons really - my period is due today and last time I tested 4 days early and got a BFP. HOWEVER this test came up as a BFN which is no surprise as my test date is the 23rd!! and it was an evening sample. I going nuts    

Sending you all    

Kazzy xxx


----------



## Belbs

Keep away from the pee sticks!


----------



## Lilla My

I am sorry to report a BFN..... I am feeling somewhat numb. I do however wish all the ladies on their 2ww all the best


----------



## tofi

Totally devastated. 

DP took the time off work, he was brilliant but obviously also devastated. 
We only get one IVF cycle at BRI, so that's it for us now ...unless we win the lottery!
Back to work tomorrow. Not looking forward to that.
Hope I feel in a better place soon 

Thanks for all your support.

Wishing you all     
                       


tofi x


----------



## Tikki

tofi-   

i tested on wednesday and got a   but a little cautious as have been in this position before earlier this year and with a very similar level and not a great outcome so just taking it one day at a time...

tikki. x


----------



## Belbs

Lilla and Tofi - I am so sorry to hear about your bfn. I know how hard it is    . Make sure you look after yourself.

Belbs xxx


----------



## Myton

Morning all,

Well I'm beginning to predict another BFN for us - have been getting positive tests all week but getting weaker so obviously the remnants of the trigger shot from last Sat. Very faint this morning and the rumblings of AF are here.

She is due on Monday but usually announces her arrival a couple of days before she arrives. :0)

I know it could all change but have been here 3 times before and am pretty confident it wont.

Good luck to all the testers over the next few days - I will keep and eye out to see how everyone gets on - I'm off to enjoy Xmas with a couple of glasses of Vino :0)


----------



## beckyyou

hi everyone 

       2 all the    and all the best in 2010

     2 all the 

and           2 everyone else and lots of         and          

afm - as it is otd today and i was awake at 330 so was oh, we decided to do another test and it was a very clear   the line was a lot stronger then wen we did it the other day.

Becky xx


----------



## Elby

So sorry to hear about your BFN's Lilla and Tofi.        
   2010 will be your year!

Well after a nightmare night where I thought I was going to spend a cold night in the snow on the M2 (silly me decided to go to the cinema to take my mind off the morning test) but finally made it home at 3am, I did the test this morning and got a . DH and I are both in shock and can't quite believe we have been so lucky. Now just hoping everything continues as it should....

For the symptom watchers, I was really not sure it had worked at all. I had a difficult transfer and ended up having to go back to do it under general anaesthetic, so have attributed the niggling stomach twinges, bloating, pulling etc sensations to that. Other than that, I remember one occasion of having a metallic taste in my mouth - I think this may have been on the day of transfer (day 5) so thought it was something due to the GA. Possibly slight dizziness yesterday but thought it might have just been having my head stuck in a book too long! No spotting, sickness, sore boobs etc.

Good luck to everyone else still on the 2WW

         

Elby xxx


----------



## molly76

Hi to everyone,
Congrats to the BFP's, I wish you all the best and big     to folk who didn't get a positive this time.   
Hi Becky, I saw on your summary that you had ET on the 6th Dec and tested on the 18th Dec and big congrats on the BFP, I had my ET on the 5th Dec and the clinic said not to test until 22nd Dec? I'm up in Scotland so maybe it's different? I had a day 3 transfer?
I'm on day 13 today so 4 more days for me to test, I've been having cramps on and off since mon so who knows? I's such a long old wait, talk about messing with your head!!!
    to everyone x


----------



## Elby

Hi Molly

I had egg collection on 4th, transfer on 9th and was advised to test today. I have heard from someone that my clinic tests early compared to others though

Elby xx


----------



## molly76

Hi Elby, 
Big congrats to you, that's great news. It's strange that they all test differently? 17 days is a long time to wait but I'm nearly there I suppose!!


----------



## ang122

Hi ladies

 to all whose dreams did not come true this time - try to enjoy Christmas, it could be the last one where you can have a drink!

Congratulations to BFP results! 

I have been quietly reading the posts, I have a case of the gremlins at the mo - it is only 9 days since I had my 2day transfer. I have convinced myself that it will be negative because apart from sore boobs all my side effects seem to have gone - although I notice from a few of the threads that a "tinny" taste in the mouth can be present if you are the owner of a BFP and my gums have been tasting like they are bleeding for days now. And my sense of smell is on overdrive - everything either makes me feel hungry or want to puke?

I have had NO spotting whatsoever - I guess that if my trigger was the 5th December, then AF would be due 14 days after that. So that could be any time now. I am resisting testing until Monday because if my worst fears come true I will have to put a brave face on for DP - he has to go away for 3 weeks from Tuesday! 

My OTD is Christmas day - but that is much longer time than other ladies are told to test, 16 days! So I think Monday will be trustable one way or the other?

      

Why oh why is this time so hard? I felt sure it would fly by and we would be testing in the blink of an eye - instead I feell like I am wishing away the few days me and DP are together to make OTD come faster! Poor DH, I keep saying "is it Monday yet" and he is dreading monday because it is his last day at home!

Sorry for the whinge - just need to join the postings again for some support! XXX


----------



## Izzybear

ang     

The taste & smell symptoms sound good, Good Luck for Monday
Izzy
x


----------



## beckyyou

hi
yes taste and smell r good y i guessed i was   the smell walking in a shop was of burnt sausage rolls felt like wanted to chuck up but its not that strong yet 2 b. and bleeding gums i know pregnancy can weekens ur gums and stuff 

     elby and all the other  

and lots of       2 the     and  for 2010

   ing      2 everyone and       all round

Becky.  xx


----------



## Skybreeze

_*Hi ladies

Elby ~ Huge congratulations sweetie!!! Have a very healthy pregnancy.

tofi ~ I am so so sorry hun, stay strong it does get easier... Good luck with 2010!

Tikki ~ Congratulations!!! I know what you mean hun, good luck!!

Lilla My ~ So sorry hun, stay strong hun. 

Myton ~ Hang in there hun.

All you lovely ladies who have had there BFP's why not start to post here... 'Bun in the Oven'~ CLICK HERE

All you ladies who were unlucky this time, hang in there... its does feel better in time... Good luck with 2010, have a wonderful Christmas... Even enjoy a bottle or 2 of wine!!! Please take advantage of our Negitive cycle board~ CLICK HERE and Inbetween treatment ~ CLICK HERE

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow!! 
Natalie xxx*_


----------



## suk1e

Hi Please add me to the list, test day 25 Dec, can you believe it. I had embryo transfer on 12 Dec, 2x 8 cell day 3. I had AF like cramps on day 5 and 6 after transfer and have a 'heavy' feeling - is this normal? This is my 3rd IVF, I got similar pains day 10 and 11 after transfer last time, spotting started soon after, both BFN.


----------



## **girliepinx**

hey jus an update girlies....had my scan all ok we r in shock....we r having twins....omg.....double the trouble but keeping our feet firmly on the ground....i honestly thought it was one due to lack of symptoms....we r both very happy tho....xxxx

sorry i have to post and run...wrapping pressies then food shopping later.....busy and eventful day all round...xxx


----------



## beckyyou

hi,
lizzy i had icsi soz 

girliepinx - congrats on twinns   

becky xx


----------



## angieloo

Hi ladies,


My name is Ange and I had natural FET one blast on 16th Dec, due to test on Xmas day..... Its my second attempt, had icsi in June 09 with bfn. Im under Liverpool Womens,dont know why i decided to do this to myself and dh at xmas!!  

Does anyone have any feedback from embryologists, mine came in and gave me a talk about the blast, bit confusing really!!


----------



## sohocat

Hi,
I had a 5 day transfer on dec 12 -so today would make it day 11 (I am in LA, which is 8 hours behind the UK), and am due to test on dec 24th.  I feel no symptoms at all-not sick or anythings, except I have sore boobs and I feel extremely fatigued.  I am on estrogen and progesterone so it could be those-esp. the progesterone.  I'm kind of worried, but I do feel so tired like a truck ran over me or something.  Earlier I was lying on my bed and could not get up-I felt like I was flattened to it.  Anyway, I would love some feedback from anyone.
sohocat


----------



## ang122

Hi Ladies

Welcome Sohocat - that explains the 2am post! lol and I thought I was the first one up today!   The progestorone is the culprid for tiredness, but Hcg is normally responsible for tender boobs.   that you get your BFP.

Welcome to Ange too - same name as me, angel messengers sent from God? Although not so angelic!   for your BFP - none of us know why we timed this so perfectly...my OTD is Christmas day !

Girlie Pinx! WOW two beautiful babes - many congratulations to you and DH - take it easy and make the most of the time that you know exactly where they are and what they are doing lol  

Suk1e - Welcome honey, welcome to the madness of Christmas day testing!   for your BFP

Congratulations to BFP - and hugs for BFN

AFM - awake at this ungodly hour on a Saturday? I was SO looking forward to a lie in today, DS broke up from school Friday so I was still doing the school run - and we had to cancel our planned trip to Derby today due to the weather, so we had an unexpected long lie in! Unfortunately DP has been snoring like a hippo since 4am so I gave up and came to read your news! Typical, doesn't snore all week - then the only time I could get that well earned rest.......well I am not chuffed, but he has been very busy decorating and looking after me so I can't really say anything - sounds like I am moaning constantly, even though he is bending over backwards to please me.

Bless, there is always tomorrow - the snow is forecast to hit us about 6pm, so if I am lucky I will be able to go and make a snow family and include sprout! We have rescheduled the Derby trip to monday but DP goes back to work on Tuesday   I guess we will be testing Monday or Tuesday? I am so nervous I don't want to test at all - and since my OTD is xmas day, I don't want to test too early!

Anyway, have a great weekend all of you, I will make the most of my extra day wrapping and shopping! XXXXXX


----------



## Mrs Rock

It's a bfn for me today :-(


----------



## nat9140

Hi Mrs Rock,

Im really sorry to hear your news. sending you a big   and try and enjoy xmas.

natalie.xxx


----------



## billyjean

Hi Lizzy

Can you add me to your list please. Treatment was DEIVF and i had 3 embies by blast put in today on day 5. My testing date is 2/1/2010.


----------



## sohocat

Hi Everyone,
I have no pregnancy symptoms other than extreme fatigue-but that could be just from the progesterone.  I had a transfer on Dec 12 of 5 day blastocysts, and I wasn wondering if anyone else-what kind of symptoms other people had had for their 2ww.  I also feel a bit fuzzy in the head-kind of hard to think, but that could be the hormones also.  Any info would be helpful,
sohocat


----------



## Pinot

HI All,

A very speedy post as I'm in shock really but we got a   this morning!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't really know what to do with myself! Now jsut have to keep PMA until a scan in the new year.

Mrs Rock and Tofi - wanted to give you both a big  . Having had many negatives over 7 years plus 5 treatment BFNs I do know how you're feeling. I hope you manage to both get some time over Christmas with your DHs.

Love Pinot xx


----------



## CSULLY

Hi Sohocat, I too had a blast transfer on 12.12.09.I had some funny twinges the Monday after but other than that nothing.I feel empty and i certainly dont feel pregnant but they did say that was normal.However my boobs are like concrete and nipples feel like they are going to fall off!!! especially in this weather.Im desperately trying to hold out until Xmas eve to test.Part of me wants to know one way or the other and part of me doesnt as scared its a negative.
Hugs to all BFN and congratulations to the BFP.
Try to stay positive xClaire x


----------



## Izzybear

Congrats Pinot on your BFP


----------



## MissTC

Hi all

Wishing everybody luck and  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

*Sohocat and CSULLY* - I too had a 5 day blast transfer on 12 December, but the OTD my clinic have given me is the 21st December! This is 14 days past EC! I am convinced it is too early so it is interesting to read that CSULLY's OTD is 24 December! My DP and I have already said that whatever the result on Monday we won't believe it until at least Wednesday anyway 

Love to all
Tracy
x


----------



## suk1e

Congrats Pinot! You must have the patience of a saint to go through this 6 times! Good luck for your scan. I'm on my third go, OTD Xmas Day  for good news. Sukie


----------



## paulababy

BFN


----------



## KirstyLouise

AF started yesterday - 11 days post EC, just like the last time.  Lots of   in the morning but DH was fantastic.
  to those of you still waiting - this really is the worst bit!
x


----------



## Ratty1

Pinot - just wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP!


----------



## Bellini

Had a bit of a scare this evening. Went out for a wonderful birthday meal, came home and we have some spotting. 

I think it's a mixture of pink and old blood. Had a teeny bit of red but not much. 

I am just praying and praying this isn't the end. I couldn't bear it. Not on my birthday. 

I think I'm going to self cert the rest of the week off. I have had a mega busy weekend and a lot of travelling and rushing around. Going to spend the next four days with my feet up doing nothing. I hope I don't get sacked but I can't risk it. 

I am almost 10 days post transfer - is this too late for implantation?


----------



## nat9140

Morning ladies,

I tested yesterday as i couldnt wait any longer and got my  . It was four days before OTD so tested again this morning and got another BFP.

Pinot   to you.x

Bellini how are you today?, I think its a good idea to take some time off. It sounds like you have been very busy. You need to put your feet up and relax. Every women is different when it comes to implantation and some implant alot later. Try and stay positive. When is your OTD?

For all those still on the 2ww sending lots of     vibes and     and not forgetting lots of        .

To all those who have got a BFN sending you all lots of      and dont give up hope.xxx


----------



## Bellini

my OTD is Xmas Day so 5 more looooonnnngggg days... xxx


----------



## nat9140

Big   lovely lambo, now you need to find out whether you have one or two? .xxxxx


----------



## Cotton Socks

Hello,

Been getting my horrible pre period headache this morning - woke up with it!!

Really in panic now and have test kit all ready to use but too scared - my emotions now are just soo confused.  My OTD is Xmas day do you think I would get a correct reading if I test today?

I haven't seen a bleed yet but would rather test and no the score before / if it come.

What should I do - test now or hold out I just so want to test to get it out the way but so blinking worried it will be another BFN.

Crisis moment. CS


----------



## nat9140

Hi cotton socks, if you can just try and wait huuny. The longer you wait the most accurate result will occur. Having said that I was like you and i couldnt stand it anymore and tested 4 days before my OTD. I used the first response pregnancy test kit as you can take the test up to 6 days early. Its up to you hun. I know exactly how you feel. Just remember if you did test today it might not be the correct result. Good luck.xxxx


----------



## Bellini

Step away hunny. Stick with me, I'm waiting for my test date - Xmas day too.


----------



## Cotton Socks

Hi Nat and Bellini.

Just in panic and thanks for the advice - it's just the headache I know it now after all these years!!

I will hold on and hopefully this will go and tomorrow will come and I can forget about it (well sort of)  Didn't make to OTD last time and just trying to get over hurdle of 3 days before OTD which was the dreaded day last time.

Maybe it's just lack of fluids so I'll make myself a cup of something and watch some TV with everything crossed. (put test away and get DH to hide it from me later!!)

Thank you for your support I really needed it just then - you're great thank you. x


----------



## Bellini

am feeling the same cottonsocks... I am still in bed and intending on staying here for the forseeable....

I had spotting last night which scared the life outta me so I've told work I'm not coming in and spending the next few days horizontal!

I need to get some food soon though - am starving and need to feed the cat.


----------



## Cotton Socks

Hi Bellini,

Just read your previous posts - I feel such a moo now as you have worries of your own I'm so sorry for wollowing in my own self pity!!! Just getting old-but hopefully not too old!!!

I don't think at this stage there is alot we can do to alter what is going to happen so don't beat yourself up for going out on your birthday!!  Resting has never hurt anything so I think you are doing the right thing - with any luck it is implantation and that would be exciting as it's not too late!!

You try to do stuff to take your minds of things but it never works I'm out tonight for the first time since ET and really looking forward to it.  

If this doesn't work this time for us then I have ideas of changing career next year, giving up current job which is mega busy but bores me to tears and venturing into either nursing or welfare.  Money will be tight but my boss at the moment, if he knew I was rying for a baby would probably try to fire me on the spot - one of those guys who have 3 of his own but hates being put out by pregnant females.  He has said to me that he is glad that I am past the age of motherhood - nice huh!!

Anyway Bellini enjoy your daytime TV with your feet up and belated birthday wishes.  Take care.  CS


----------



## Bellini

thanks cs....

it looks like the spotting is back though   it kinda looks like the Crinone paste is coming out with it (tmi sorry).


----------



## Cotton Socks

Oh Bellini,

Hang in there.  Nat is right it can look alot mixed with everything else but it's probably only a spot and will stop.

Lovely Lambo - congratulations on your BFP hoping a few more of us get the same result!!

Take care everyone.  CS x


----------



## Cotton Socks

Couldn't resist just done the test - used clear blue and it hasn't helped at all!!!!!  Can't read it I'm not sure if I see that blue line or not it looks like it's there but not sure it its just the design of the test so going to ignore it anyway.  It said only 54% accurate minus four day prior to period so I'm still non the wiser.  That will teach me guess I'll have to hold on as that was the only test I had and wait until OTD and get better tests unless period starts before then.

Sorry everyone - advise don't do it!!!  CS x


----------



## Bellini

it won't work on 4pm pee Madam!!!! First thing pee this early is the only way.

Step away from the pee sticks!!!


----------



## Cotton Socks

Bugger!!! (can I say that?)

Bellini hope you're feeling better.

I'm going completely mad - can't get more tests until tomorrow night anyway now but might try again early morning on the 23rd (if only I can hold off the dreaded until then!).

I accept being told off entirely! CS x


----------



## wendyhugs

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THE   ON HERE

My OTD is tommorow but dont think I am going to make it through the night without starting my period. I had a natural FET so am just following my normal cycle and am on day 34 now so a little late for me usually start Af 30-33 days.

Been having cramps and heavy feeling for a couple of days now has anyone else had this and still got there BFP ?.

Sorry for the moan just had enough of this 2WW and also found out today they couldnt re freeze my other 2 embryos so what hope do the 2 they transfered have.

Wendyhugs xxxxxxx


----------



## Bellini

Keep positive wendy... that's all we can do


----------



## Myton

Hi All,

I hope everyone is well, after a few thoughts if I can :0)

I had EC two weeks ago today - so official test day is Wednesday (16 days PEC) but I would have expected AF to arrive today as I have had no progesterone support etc. I know the drugs can mess with your cycle but wondered what people generally found - did AF arrive as she should have done ??

BTW - I've been having positive tests until this morning - I think it was probably the trigger shot - had 2500iu 10 days ago (which should have gone long ago I know but I'd rather think it was that than an embie trying to cling on and failing ). I have the tiniest amount of "stuff" (for want of a better word) when I wipe - brownish old blood type stuff    

I know it could change and I do still have tenderish boobs ;0) but your thoughts would be appreciated :0)


----------



## Katht

Had Et 16/12 so on 2WW driving me mad today, trying to keep positive but been teary today, feeling nauseous and achy, symptoms could be progesterone or AF which is due on Sun.  Hope everyone else doing OK   Kath


----------



## beckyyou

hi everyone

      2 all the  

      2 all the  

myton -     and good luck 4 wed test 

wendy -     and good luck 4 tomo

cs - aggree with 4pm wee no no, 1st wee the day (as its stronger) specaly if testing early    

kirsty -       
everyone else                       

becky xx


----------



## angieloo

Hi ladies
Im due to test on xmas day, i tested day at luch time and got a "not pregnant", so Im coming to terms with it being neg. I know it can change as i didnt do it first thing and its so early but i think itsmy way of easing myself into it! I am longer into than last time af started day 9 this is day 10 as i had five day blast last wednesday.My mad sysmtpons so far, boobs the same no change, little bit pmt ish, bloated, nagging grumbly pains in lower abdo, strong sense of smell, but i get that prior to af as well and slight madness has crept in. St Gerard medal goes from pocket to pocket, gonna do a sensitive clear blue tomoz to see if anything happenin. Readin this back it just sounds like im due on, o poo! I know im strong enuf to take it if its negative but i dont think my dh is not. The week before treatment we got very angry and I blamed him for everything. The next day he tried to move out, he booke dtwo weeks in a hotel, and said to me "you can have the car and the house and Ill carry on payin the mortgage for you, but I cant give you what you want so the best thing I can do is leave you whilst you are young enuf to find someone else to give you what you want", and he was sobbing as he said it, omg did i feel bad, then I realised as much as i want kids I want his kids and no one else....    why do we go thru this, isnt life hard?
So sorry for the me post but dh workin away and just sat here thinkin. Love and thoughts to all ffs.
What im really really dreadin is my dh reaction to it bein neg, he is adopted so really wants a child of his own   
Congrats to those with BFP and love to those in limbo like me!!!!
Angie


----------



## Myton

Hi babe,

It sounds like you are having a rough time of it. Its is way way to early to be getting an accurate result especially with a lunch time test your embies are only 11 days old at the mo. I know what you mean about it being hard on DH's, I think they feel abit hopeless in the whole process as there is little for them to do. Its understandable that you had a row - its a stressful thing to go through for both parties. You probably voiced everything he was feeling himself. Try not to feel bad about it, try having a good talk together about it all, I always feel incredibly bad when I have to tell DH about another negative (4 so far) as he wants this more than me.

The best thing is to talk, talk and talk some more, tell him the things you said in your post and reassure him that it was the stress talking. I dont know how old you are or how many treatments you have had but try not to give up hope, I was reading some old posts the other day about women who had had failed treatments, virtually all of them now have babies or bumps. Its such a hard time of year for a failed tx, I'm trying to look at the positives like being able to drink over Xmas, next year is a New Year.


----------



## wendyhugs

OH MY GOD I GOT A   THIS MORNING.
I couldnt believe it at 4.30am when I couldnt hold out any longer there it was soooooooooooo surprised.
I was convinced last night I was starting my period I had all my usual symptoms but just not as severe. I had bad cramps, sore boobs and very emotional.
I hope this might give all in the 2WW a bit of hope about having period symptoms but still getting a BFP cos I didnt think it would happen to me.

      to everyone stlii waiting to find out.

Wendyhugs


----------



## molly76

Hi Everyone,

I tested this am and also got a BFP, so am delighted. Fingers xxxxxxxxxx will be ok until scan!!! I've been here before so trying to keep feet firmly on the ground but it's a great start. I've been having cramping pains also but the clinic said this am that it's very common so here's hoping. Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## Bellini

congrats ladies

Summer - good luck for your scan


----------



## beckyyou

today 

    for  

angiloo - you still have a few days to test      it is such a stressfull time 4 u both


----------



## Cotton Socks

Congratulations Molly and Wendyhugs on the BFP's - great news - very excited for you both.

Bellini - hope your spotting has stopped now you have your feet up and enjoying some time out.

Angieloo - I'm also Xmas day and I also was taken with temptation and tested yesterday but am ignoring the "not sure" result that I got!!!  I have everything crossed for you and DH - it will happen for all of us, it's just for some of us not our time.
I had all the symptons of my AF yesterday but today they have all gone so you just need to take each day seperately.

My clinic said I could test xmas eve instead so I feel I will go down this route just in case as don't want to burden everyone around the dinner tables with me crying constantly (however, don't think 24 hours would make much difference if it's a negative).

Take care everyone and keep relaxing as much a possible.  CS x


----------



## CSULLY

Hi everyone lots of good news today.
Im due to test on Xmas eve but getting desperate.
Ive been getting cramping pains similar to just before period but no bleeding.
I dont think i can wait much longer,i might have to test tomorrow!!!


----------



## billyjean

hi everyone

lots of good news on here. I had ET on saturday 19th Dec with 3 x 5 day blasts. My OTD is 2/1/10.

I've not really had any symptoms yet, although this morning i felt headachey ( still feel headachey), hot and nauseous. Not had any twinges yet.

Not sure if symptoms are due to the amount of meds i am taking. Currently on estraderm patches, progynova x3, pessariesx3, aspirin, thyroxine, vit e, folic acid,.

Tried to get to lunchtime chat room, but not sure how to get there so gave up. Has anyone used the chat room yet. If so, how do i get to it?


----------



## Bellini

hi ladies

**touchwood** the spotting has stopped, but so has the rest of my symptoms... so yet another thing to worry about for the next 3 sleeps!   

Oh well... they don't call it the dreaded 2ww for nothing


----------



## angieloo

Congratulations Molly and Wendyhugs on the BFP's 

Thanks to everyone for your kind replies. Just to make me feel worse Ive jsut gone flyin in the snow goin to my car in work. Now my womb area hurts   

Did a test this morning and got a negatie but still 4 days early so still a lil ol bit of hope left but not much. The only reassurring thing is that I dont feel PMT ish any more and I get it bad!!! What tests would people recommend for closer to OTD....


----------



## Bellini

angie... step away from the pee sticks babe.     You know in your heart of heart it's too early.

Why are you putting yourself through such misery? Wait until your OTD because you never know.

My SIL tested negative with her 3rd child until she was 6 weeks pregnant... Keep strong.  Bellini xxx


----------



## lisac73

Hi Ladies....

I have just found this thread and wondered if I could join... 

I had a 2 day transfer on 12th Dec.......It's our 1st icsi.......

Yesterday and this morning I have had a tiny bit of dark brown spotting and funny sensations in lower pelvic area....not really sure what to think....  

My otd is Xmas Eve.....
No chance of testing early as I'm not buying the tests until tomorrow afternoon!!!! 

Lisa xx


----------



## Bellini

I had brown spotting too. Are you on crinone? I am and I read online that crinone can cause brown spotting.


----------



## lisac73

No I have cyclogest pessaries......yuk 
I wonder if they do the same....


----------



## Izzybear

Molly and Wendyhugs    on your BFPs

 Lisa

Angie    

Izzy
x


----------



## wendyhugs

angiloo I used clear blue digital as that is what my clinic recomends but I agree its too early I didnt trust myself not to test so didnt buy any untill the last night    

Bellini and cotton socks its mental torture isnt it trying to read your symptoms hoping your 3 sleeps go quickly for you   

Good luck to everyonexxxxxxx


----------



## Myton

Huge huge congrats to all the lovely BFP's what a fabby Xmas pressie :0)

Another BFN this morning for me and AF appears to have arrived in full - blood test tomorrow but just a formality really as the clinic wont take my word for it.

Onwards and upwards :0)

So chuffed for all you lucky ladies :0)


----------



## ang122

Hi Ladies

They have just discharged me from hospital where I had to spend the night - during the drive home from Derby I began to get crampy  -I had vomited in the morning but was fine after that.

By the time we had fought through the snow covered roads I was screaming in pain and DP took me straight to casualty - they admitted me and I had a scan this morning. Dreaded OHSS. Left ovary to blame, they said it was bulging.

I am negative on the HPT, but have had no bleeding still so they said not to give up hope. I am much better today but they were going to keep me in again but DP goes to work at 3am for 3 weeks. I guess he has to go back now after a negative result. I really don't feel like it will change but I am still hopeful.

Anyway - Congratulations to all the MANY new BFP - well done ladies! And for the BFN - it hurts, please stay strong and believe that next time is your time!

Nearly Christmas - dreading it now XXXX


----------



## SamJ

hi
over for us l - started af today after a small amount of spotting yesterday , stupid to think it could have been implantation bleed .

good luck ladies for those testing this week and sending   to those who have had bfn's.

sam


----------



## molly76

Hello Ladies,

Thanks for all the good wishes and congrats to the ladies with positives and big     and        that we will all get what we want so much. It's early days for me and I'll just take a day at a time as I've been here before but fingers xxxxxxxx scan will be ok. Here's hoping 2010 will be a lucky year for us all.            to all FF's xxxx I do feel a bad coming on saying it was positive test as I really know what it's like to get a negative and I don't want anyone to think I'm not being sensitive as it's     and    when tests are negative and I really hope everyone's wish will come true with this and I      this will happen. I'm so glad I found this site and it's a huge support to me xxxx Good wishes to everyone xxxx


----------



## JennyR

Hi Ladies

Huge congratulations to those with BFP's. That'll be the best Christmas present you've ever had, I'm guessing.

Lots of     to those with bfn's. I know its easier said than done but stay strong.

   to all those who haven't yet tested.

I need some   too. This waiting is driving me loopy (and my poor dh too) I'm certain it hasn't worked - my dh says I always think that but as I pointed out, I've always been right (unfortunately) I've got symptoms which could mean a bfp but could also mean af is coming such as twinges and moodiness and I also feel nauseous sometimes but that could be the stress as it always makes me feel like that. I dread going to the toilet just in case af has come. Is there an official phobia for fear of toilets?   I'm sure there must be. And I'm taking it out on my dh who is trying his best to be patient but wants me to test Early to get it over and done with. I want to hold out til boxing day to save potentially ruining my family's Christmas with my misery but I really wish Saturday would hurry up!!

Anyway, lots and lots of Christmas fairy dust to you all still waiting       

Jenny R


----------



## suk1e

hello all, congrats on the BFPs   and commiseration on the BFN, been there...  

My OTD is Xmas Day, but like clockwork I got cramps on day 11 and 12, feels just like AF. No spotting yet, but this is exactly what happened last time, when I started spotting day 12/13 full AF day 14 post transfer.

Has anyone else had AF symptoms and had a BFP?  I saw Wendyhugs post but mine feel exactly like AF and I feel pretty down, don't know if I can face Xmas Day if its a BFN. DH is trying to be positive, lovely man, but I feel very AF snappy!

Trying to focus on work as am one month into a new job, but have no interest at all... I am on clexane (ouch) and cyclogest(yuck).

I am due to go for another progesterone test today but can't face the 2 hr round trip if its going to be pointless...

x Sukie


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls i just want to wish you all luck xx

Suk1e  i had af symptoms from day 12 of the 2ww i had a constant sore head for 2days and the heavy like feeling you get in you tummy before af and pains i really thought af was going to come but it never so try and think positive hunnie i know its reall hard tho.

xx


----------



## ciwarner

Sadly its another BFN for me.

Have a Happy Christmas all

Ciara


----------



## Mazza1971

To all those with a BFN I am sending lots of    . I think all you ladies were very brave to cycle so close to christmas! It is an added pressure and please stay strong and cuddle up to your partner as they are the ones whom truly know how sad it is...My thoughts are with you and I hope that you truly get your BFP in 2010. Sending     to you all...

To all those with a BFP     huge congratulations and I hope that you have happy and healthly pregnancies.

To all those yet to test I     that you get the result you all so deserve.

Thinking of you all.

Mary xx


----------



## Cotton Socks

Ciara, sorry to hear your news - BFN's are so heartbreaking and I know there are a lot girlies here that know exactly how you feel including myself.  Give yourself time and try to enjoy the holidays, 2010 is a new year and hopefully for you a new cycle with a positive outcome.

I'm at hurdle day today - this time on my last ICSI my AF started around 10.00pm so having a small crisis!!!  

Sukie - good luck girl AF pains aren't always a bad sign I had them about 3 days ago and I was convinced it was over but nothing!!!  Went to bed, slept for a few hours and all the pains went away and I'm still holding on - OTD is Xmas Day.

Sam don't be so hard on yourself - this process is enough to send anyone mad but definately not stupid!!!  Good luck for 2010.

Sorry to everyone I have missed - but good luck to all of us that are still on the manic 2ww.  Take care xx


----------



## sunni1

Ladies...
     to everyone
Just a quick hello to wish everyone a great xmas & hope Santa delivers some BFP's to all who are waiting.
           
s
x


----------



## Pri769

Hi all

A little late joining this board as I am due to test in two days (but may do it tomorrow instead)...if it is a negative result would rather not find out on Xmas morning...

Good luck to all those waiting to test.....        

Pri...xx


----------



## Bellini

just as I think the spotting has stopped... it starts again, this time it's red - like a purply red but definately red. I'm also getting cramps one side in my ovary area.

Can't stop crying. Mr Bellini said it's not over yet but along with the absence of any other symptoms what else am I supposed to think?

Why oh why is this happening? PMA is definately gone again


----------



## sydaloka

Hi,

I have a question when people say that they are day X is that post ec or et?


----------



## rasaustin

Hi everyone,

Merry Christmas to everyone,

Well i tested yesterday and got a BFN but that was no surprise as i started to bleed on Sunday. Well its 3rd time unlucky for us but i wish everyone good luck for 2010 wether you havew had BFN  or BFP.

See you all agin in 2010.

Thanks 

Sarah


----------



## Bellini

Bleeding is heavier - like a light flow now. It's red. Stomach hurts. 

Tested at 2am - 1 day early on a First Response. BFN. 

Heartbroken. 

If there is a God (and right now I doubt there is), he is one sick person. Who allowed me to have this treatment with all the good omens on dates and the coincidences for it to spoil by birthday by spotting and spoil Christmas by my period coming 

So now I have to tell everyone this happened and try not only to keep myself going Xmas Day but to cook a turkey and stop Mr B and his brother not getting too hammered because of their parents dying but now also about losing our baby. 

How on earth am I going to tell my mum? 

I am defeated. I honestly don't think I can do this again. 

Part of me wants to take down all the decorations and cancel Christmas because no birthday and no Christmas is ever going to feel happy again.


----------



## lisac73

BFN for me this morning and full blown AF.......so sad.....

Like many other ladies I was hoping for the best Christmas present ever........  

Not sure where we go from here.....

Bellini....I was so sorry to read your news........I have no words that will make you feel any better.....but please take care and look after each other....

Love Lisa xx


----------



## Bellini

thanks everyone... I'm just numb.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

*Bellini * hun....just saw your post and wanted to say I'm so sorry   

It is hard and whilst you may not believe it right now, you will get through this....you are stronger than you think and after you've taken some time to grieve, because that's exactly what it's like, you will pick yourself up, dust yourself down and move forward. Make sure you and DH have some quality time together, lots of TLC. You know I can completely empathise with you....we've been ttc for nearly 7 years now and just had our 7th treatment cycle....no, it doesn't get any easier but you will surprise yourself by how resilient you really are. 

Always here for you hun 
Take care
Natasha xxxx

 to all the other BFNs
 to the BFPs
 to those still waiting to test

N xx


----------



## Bellini

thanks Minxy... I've had an hour's sleep and a cuppa and feel a teensy bit better.

  to the rest of the 2wwers.


----------



## Frankie B

Hiya just wanted to pop in and wish you all a Merry Christmas!!!!

I know Christmas will be hard for some of you this year and sending a big   to all of you, and   your dreams come true next year!!!

To all of those with   congratulations and wish you all the best!!!!

Love 

Frankie B 
x x x


----------



## Cotton Socks

I'm so sorry Bellini - reading your post brought back some of the feelings I had in April this year when I got a negative result.  I agree with everything Minxy has posted you do pick yourself up and believe it or not go for it again - it's a inner will!!!

Lisa sorry to hear your news too.  You both look after yourselves and try to get as much TLC as possible and 2010 is another year and I wish you both the very best of luck.

I'm testing tomorrow but had crisis yesterday (old memories of AF arriving 2 days prior to testing in April) - wasn't really good company and poor DH couldn't say anything right!  Woke up this morning with still everything OK but now frantic for tomorrow.  

Lots of best wishes for Christmas and the New Year everyone and I hope 2010 is a great year for all those with BFN's - your time will come (I know that doesn't help much sorry).  Take care luv CS.


----------



## Pri769

Bellini, lisac73, rasuastin - I am so so sorry for your BFN's - I hope you will be blessed with your dream in the near future

Hope every1 else is doing ok

Feel bad saying this now, with the 3 BFN's - but I tested a day early and got a BFP..

Wishing u all a Very Merry Xmas and Sending lots of luck and love to those still waiting to test....

Pri...xx


----------



## ang122

Pri769 - Woooo HOOO congratulations hun - best Christmas present! Don't feel bad! You have had your share of heart ache. Let this time be yours and enjoy every second of your christmas PREGNANT! We are all very chuffed for you!!! XXX


----------



## jarjj

Ang,

How are you hun?

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Dear all, I wish you all the very best of luck for testing soon!! I hope all your dreams are relised in 2010... Please if it doesnt end well this time, you will be ok... Life is hard be we are hard as well.  Take care and have a wonderful day tomorrow. 
Lots and lots of love and luck
Natalie xxx (your mod)​


----------



## JennyR

I started bleeding today - only a bit and very brown but got upset so decided to do the test a day early. Am afraid it was a bfn.   So Santa has failed to give me the only Christmas present I wanted. Me and dh both feel really pants (that's putting it politely as I don't think you can swear on here) Have both cried a lot and so did my parents. And then went snowboarding which in no way compensated but helped take my mind off it for an hour or so. Am now drinking Bailey's and beer (not together obviously) so will probably be slaughtered pretty quick as I haven't touched a drop since August.
Why is life so unfair hey?   We'd be really good parents, we really would. Anyway, we'll have one more go ... third time lucky hopefully.
Happy Christmas and here's to all our dreams coming true in 2010.
Jenny xxx


----------



## Bellini

Oh Jenny, I feel your pain hunny. My AF came late last  night (OTD tomorrow). To say DH and I are gutted is the understatement of the century.

I am also drinking baileys. Testing tomorrow officially but that's really just for closure.

Sending you my love.

Bellini xxx


----------



## ang122

Wishing you all a very happy Christmas Ladies!

AFM - Didn't sleep for severe cramps, had dreams that I was in labour and awoke sweating and crying, then the bleeding came at 3am.

DP is away so I stayed at my mums, I am glad - I could not have done this alone. We had our presents open by 5am!!

So, I will test to confirm tomorrow. But I know it's not our time. We are devestated but positive because we are SO lucky to have so many perfect snow babies. At least I have bled without having more drugs to "kick start" my cycle. I hope we can try again with non medicated FET in Feb/Mar.

Good luck too everyone waiting - congratulations to everyone having their BFP's and hugs to everyone with the soul destroying BFN.


----------



## Cotton Socks

Hi everyone, so sorry to see some BFN's - sending you loads of hugs.

I done my test yesterday, christmas day, and got a BFP!!!!!!!  which was great but now getting brown spotting (last night and this morning) don't know what to think - may test again later.  Just in no mans land at the moment.

I know I should sound excited but what with this spotting I'm just so down as told mum and dad yesterday and they knew it would be testing day but now feel like a complete fake - given the BFP at 5am and then maybe taken from me by 9pm - how could this be!!!

I'm going to have a look around the site to see if anyone else has had the same.

Good luck to everyone still to test CS xx


----------



## kizzywizzypink

Cotton Socks i tested early and was a BFP it was the same on my OTD but that i evening i a bleed red/brown i was so upset and like you felt fake, i spoke to my clinic and they did my bloods and had an early scan at 6 weeks andd all was fine, 1 healthy heartbeat, hope that helps


----------



## Cotton Socks

Hi Kizzywizzypink - thank you for responding I'm totally in panic and the blinking knicker checking now is becoming stupid.  I'm really really happy that all turned out great for you and I hope I can follow your lead!!!!  Sometimes you feel so alone and confused and having to wait until Tuesday is heart wrenching - I haven't tested again because I don't want to know.

I haven't had any red and am hoping I don't as I don't think I can stand another negative result.

You have been a great help Kizzy and a huge thank you and masses of good luck.  CS xx


----------



## kizzywizzypink

Cotton Socks, if there has been no red thats normally a good , brown tends to be old blood. I totally understand how lonely it can gets, think we have all beeen there  . I too am waiting for tues to come, i'm having another scan, so      for both of us. Just rest up as much as you can and take it easy


----------



## myrnaloy

Hey ladies, 

Hope you don't mind me joining this thread but going out of my mind on 2ww.

Reading your posts really helps as at least I don't feel so alone in this! Had DE in Spain and today was my OTD - the clinic advised against a peestick but I just couldn't help myself could I? I'm supposed to get a Bhcg beta blood test today but cos of the hols I have to wait til Tues. I've been feeling really positive as I've had sore boobs and a bloated tummy but could just be the cocktail of drugs I'm on I suppose. Anyway was a BFN on the peestick. Gutted but trying not to give up hope. However its 16 days since egg collection so also want to be realistic and prepare myself. Thanks for letting me get this out there. DH being supportive but its hard for him too.

To all those with BFNs lets hope 2010 is a better year eh?

BFPs get a big Whoop!

xx


----------



## Cotton Socks

Not a good day!!  Brown becoming worse with pink!!!  Just want to go to bed and wake up with it gone!!!  I can't believe how difficult this is again each time becomes harder not blinking easier. CS x


----------



## gerbera

Bfn for me. Failed again. Good luck to anyone testing.
Hugs to those feeling like me x x x x


----------



## CSULLY

My heart goes out to you Gerbera xx
Fingers crossed Cotton Socks xx


----------



## afozzie

Hi there, really pleased to say I got a positive result on 23rd, then straight into xmas so no time to post up....very excited, 3 weeks to wait for first scan !


----------



## billyjean

Congratulations afozzie
   

Its nice to hear of a BFP, gives us all hope


----------



## summer99

my surrogates bfp ended up with a very sudden m/c on monday. EPU confirmed that both embryos were present in the m/c contents.....sorry if TMI. 4 years of waiting and you get so excited when you get a BFP....its harder than a bfn by far. 

Best of wishes for all the BFPs and    for all those still waiting for the amazing gift of being a parent.


----------



## bethan jane

Summer 99- I am so sorry to hear this news.  You must be absolutely devastated.  Take good care of yourself.  


well after 4 years of TTC and 3 years of IVF with 7 embryo transfers we finally got our    on Christmas Day.  We really can't believe it.  It's strange how the excitement was for the day and then the usual protection sets in.  It's extremely early days and we so hope that all will go smoothly.

With love to one and all.

Bethan xxx


----------



## angieloo

bfn for me, had really bad fall in work in the ice and started bleeding shortly afterwards. well done to bfps this month bfns, shall we keep this thread goin as we are all at a simliar point?


----------



## Skybreeze

_Summer99.. I am so very sorry for your loss, its so heartbreaking to go through.  My heart goes out to you, for support and advice please think about posting here. *Pregnancy loss ~* CLICK HERE I got alot of support there when we lost our baby in June.    Lots of love.

Bethany... Congratulations hun, have a very healthy pregnancy... Here is the place for you... *Bun in the Oven ~* CLICK HERE

Angieloo... I'm very sorry hun.... it will get easier in time, I promise, good luck with 2010!! You are more then welcome to keep posting here, but it is a 2ww thread for the ladies who are on there 2ww. The ladies here move on shortly after there results... There are other parts of FF you are more then welcome to post as well.... We have *Inbetween Cycles ~* CLICK HERE or *Negitive Cycle* CLICK HERE

Good luck to everyone!!
Natalie xxx_


----------



## billyjean

I am currently on day 9 of my 2ww, so glad that thread remains open. Lots of mixtures of emotions on here:

Sorry Summer 99 about your loss. It seems so cruel to get a bfp, and then to lose it. It takes away any enjoyment if you get a bfp to know that you could quite easily lose it. Lots of hugs for you   

Sorry Angieloo. Its awful what happened to you as well.    

Congratulations Bethan


----------



## tink29

Hi Ladies

I've tested a day early and its a   for me again.  Will test again tomorrow before I phone the clinic but I know its definitely all over.  Have 4 frosties so hope to have FET in the New Year.  Feeling pretty gutted.  On my first cycle I was alot more negative but this time everything was perfect (or so it seemed) and I have been positive all along.  Find it hard to think I will be able to be positive again for my next cycle as nothing could have been more right and I feel if everything was perfect and it didn't work I've no chance!  Hope I feel better in time as I want to have another go and feel positive about it.

A huge congrats to all the BFP, best christmas present for you ever.    to all who haven't been successful, lets hope 2010 is our year.

xxx


----------



## Belbs

to everyone with a BFN.    

We have finally managed to achieve a BFP. Please hold tight little embies.

   to everybody still on the 2ww.

Belbs xxx


----------



## billyjean

Hi Everyone

Well i could'nt hold out and tested this morning. I got a   . I am so happy. Keeping fingers crossed and now just have to get blood test for values.


----------



## Katht

Just had a telephone call from Bourn, I have a low positive, HCG 116 and should be around 200 for day 18, so dont know what to think now, have to go back on Thurs for another test.  So another 2 days to wait!!  Anyone had any experience of HCg levels like mine?  Positive thoughts please!! Thanks Kath x


----------



## lil&#039; one

please can i be added to the list?
Due to test 2nd Jan.
1st IVF, 2 great embies, but have been spotting for couple of days and seems to be getting a little worse?? plus cramps?? 
fingers crossed


----------



## Skybreeze

_Kath.. Congratz on your BFP!! As for saying its low, I am not sure... Surely 116 is ok?? I never had mine done, so cant compare. I think as long as it doubles it doesnt really matter, are you having another beta done soon?? 
Here is somewhere that maybe help you ~ *HCG Results ~ *CLICK HERE You will find levels are up and down on this thread. Good luck

Lil one.. You have been added, good luck with your 2ww. Spotting is quite normal so are cramps. Tyr not to read to much into it until test day. Not long to wait now!

Natalie xxx_


----------



## mom2b1

i'm on my wait as well, testing between jan 7th and 12th


----------



## mom2b1

sorry i had to add my treatment was clomid 50 mg


----------



## Katht

Just to let you know that my HCG has doubled today so going in the right direction.  Clinic said they are cautiously optimistic! They are going to scan me early on 12th Jan.  Thanks to you all for your support, wishing you a happy and healthy 2010, lets hope all our dreams come true.  Kath x


----------



## Alixip

Just wanted to wish everyone a    NEW YEAR!!! Hope we are all able to remember our 2010 as the day our little one finally came to our lives!!!

I had 3-day embryos transferred the 23rd and have my test Jan 4th!! SOOOO nervous!!!
Hoping 2010 will be "baby-year"...

*Good luck* to everyone and again:
*HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!*


----------



## lil&#039; one

advised by clinic to test today (1 day early).

Very sad as are our families.
Will be trying with our snow babies as soon as we can.
Good luck to everyone still hoping!!


----------



## Skybreeze

*New home this way ladies ~ http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=222726.0*


----------

